# Collecting to Create Halloween Tabletop Displays - Not Just the 2019 Boney Bunch



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

*This focus of this thread is on collecting and sharing our tabletop displays. Not just during the collecting season, but also during the off season with finds from thrift stores, garage/yard sales, Ebay, Craigslist, etc. 

How long and what types of Halloween tabletop, wall, window, and tree decor do you enjoy collecting? Where do you shop? Do you h​ave any questions about the Boney Bunch or other annual collections?


*


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys...I found this cake pan at the goodwill this weekend! I am thinking of doing a valentine's day cake in it and maybe a day of the dead decoration theme???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - That is an awesome find. I can definitely see it being used for many different holidays. Good job!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Fun! I like thrift store finds that inspire creativity!

How are you all doing putting your decorations away? I'm making progress on Christmas but my Halloween is in multiple locations. Worse I mixed the two holidays in a few bowes. Sometimes I get overwhelmed and just need to contain it, if only temporarily!

I've been watching videos on storing decorations. Most put the same things up every year in each room
That's not like me at all. I do something new each year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I did put away my tabletop Christmas tree. Most of my decorations are "Winter" themed, so I will leave them out a bit longer. It can be overwhelming when trying to store items away. I, like you grandma lise, like to mix it up every year by not putting up the same decorations in the same rooms. 

Thanks for the tip on videos on storing decorations, I will have to watch them too.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

I know Michael sells those halloween villages. I think they look really awesome but I don't have a big enough place for them. Has anyone got any of those and been happy with them?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Haunted Corner said:


> I know Michael sells those halloween villages. I think they look really awesome but I don't have a big enough place for them. Has anyone got any of those and been happy with them?


For Christmas and Birthdays I get the Spooky Town houses as gifts from family. I let them know which ones I most interested in and then they watch for Michael's coupons and divide up who's going to get me what. I've been happy with the ones I've gotten. I have a spare bedroom that I painted a full moon on the ceiling and did shades of black to grays on the walls for a night sky... many of my houses are set out year round in there on shelves and the dresser. It's the only total room in the house I can let my Halloween flag fly all the year.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> For Christmas and Birthdays I get the Spooky Town houses as gifts from family. I let them know which ones I most interested in and then they watch for Michael's coupons and divide up who's going to get me what. I've been happy with the ones I've gotten. I have a spare bedroom that I painted a full moon on the ceiling and did shades of black to grays on the walls for a night sky... many of my houses are set out year round in there on shelves and the dresser. It's the only total room in the house I can let my Halloween flag fly all the year.


Thats sound pretty awesome, you should post some pictures when you have the full town out.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

The Spookytown displays are awesome, I just don't have the room for it! Stinkerbell - i would love to see your pictures!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a few of the Spookytown buildings. This past Halloween I displayed a couple of the buildings on my mantel (picture attached) I also have a few that are new in the box (one of them shown).


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Haunted Corner - I was very happy with the Spooky Town buildings that I displayed. I really like "Hollowgraves Manor". The lighting is spectacular and the spooky sounds are fantastic. I was also very happy with the "Squash Shack". Lemax does have some cool buildings for Halloween. 

Stinkerbell - It sounds like you have an amazing collection of Spooky Town buildings. The description of your painted room with the moon ceiling is right up my alley. Wish I had a room where I could display Halloween all year long. I would love to see some pictures when you have a chance. 

Little black cat - Like you, I do not have much room to display multiple buildings. We can dream, can't we?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just wondering, has anyone ever tried to make their own ala Stolloween or anyone else?
http://www.stolloween.com/?p=8426

I'd love to try this since I could then customize to the size of the space I have whether it's Halloween or Christmas AND it would be a one of a kind thing.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

That's very interesting. I've wanted to create Putz houses for years (and have a good sized collection of black metal, halloween themed houses). If I can get my collections reorganized this year, I'd like to try to make something similar to these.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yes! I would love to have more room for a huge display...although I like your idea of a "mini display" for the mantel, maybe this year I will look for a few pieces that I really like and do a small mantle display...thanks for the great idea and pics!!!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

RCIAG - those handmade houses are beautiful, unfortunately i lack the talent to make something like that....Grandma lise - I think you should try to make these, you have a very creative mind...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

grandma lise said:


> I've wanted to create Putz houses for years ...


I had no idea that those little glittery, vintage houses had a name! I've always like those little things too.

My husband would like houses more like this one for a Christmas (or Halloween) village:









Just something more whimsical than the usual villages you see. He wants a village like the one in NBC, one that looks like Tim Burton created it. I know they may a mass market version of that Christmas village in NBC, but he'd prefer something more custom (& less expensive) I think.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG - This is the first I've heard of stolloween. I looked at the link you included in your post. Those houses are so unique. I agree, you can make them whatever size you wish and for whatever holiday. Like Little Black Cat, I wish I had the talent for this. 

Grandma lise - I agree with Little Black Cat - you have the imagination and patience to create these awesome little houses. Is there a difference between the stolloween houses and putz houses?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stolloween has some great tutorials on his site not to mention his mache recipe is THE gold standard of paper mache recipes.
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209


I own a couple of his pumpkins & 2 bats & they're pretty awesome.

http://www.stolloween.com/


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG - Thanks so much for sharing this information. I had no idea. I will check out the tutorials. Would love to see a pic of the pumpkins and bats when you have a chance.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Tonight's thrift store finds...









Other find didn't come home with me. Great sculpt, painted by a talented artist, but the Jack-o-lantern was encircled with purple mushrooms and she appeared to be in an altered state. Not my style, but such a great piece! It came with a c-7 bulb and cord.

















I collect candle holders and tea light holders to create groupings for the dinner table. That crystal piece is hard to find. I've found 4 and broken 2, so I have a pair again. 

Love the magnifier glass with two clips. I think it would make a nice addition to desk top display.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's the large pumpkin. It's stem was cracked (but not broken) & he sent me a smaller JOL about the size of an orange. He may have refunded my money too but it was so long ago I don't remember. And even if he did he didn't have to, it wasn't broken, it just needed some glue & paint. I don't think I asked for a refund, but like I said, it was in 2013 so I really don't remember.

It is VERY heavy too & a pretty decent size too.









Here's the bat. He arrived with his ear broken like this so he just sent me a whole new bat like this one so I now have 2. I just fixed the ear on the first one.









Here are a group of the bats (not mine) from his site. They really heavy, made with cloth & their inside support is a plastic bottle filled with sand or something like that. Not sure what the "flying" one is like other than cool.
http://www.stolloween.com/?p=7467


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RCAIG, Oh my gosh, and you also get original art work within the shipping box. What an incredibly talented artist. It's both fun and scary! Thanks for the link to the Stolloween website. I had fun looking around.

ScareyCarrie, I wasn't sure what Putz means either. According to collector Pete Oehman, Putz "comes from the German word putzen which means to decorate or adorn." Learn more about Putz houses and their history here - (also see some of his collection)... https://goldenglow.org/2014/12/history-putz-village/ 

One of my favorite bloggers provides tutorials on how to make Putz houses on her website. Here's her most recent Putz house... http://christmasnotebook.com/2018/10/30/mini-putz-house-in-teal-and-yellow/

I think it would be really fun to make Halloween themed Putz houses!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a huge display. Lemax was ,at one time , semi affordable and a nice option from Dept 56. Lemax has some nice pieces but they are very breakable and you have to understand that going in. Some of my Lemax are my favorites and they work well with my Dept 56 houses. I like the idea of vignettes (sp?) and will be working on a couple for my kids to display for their kids at their home. 
Just have fun with it. There are a lot of themes out ther now .


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Lizzyborden did a tutorial here a few years back using Stolloween's recipes. She was doing pumpkins we modified it and made some clown heads for our carn-evil theme and last summer we did a number of "alien" heads for the Area 51 theme. While not as good as Stolloween's work I'm sure if we made more we'd get better and there is a bit of a learning curve to the sculpting. Also the paint job really makes it work. I put more time into the clown's paint job, they were pretty good. A LOT less into the aliens and they weren't so good. Same basic sculpting but vastly different paint jobs. 



RCIAG said:


> Just wondering, has anyone ever tried to make their own ala Stolloween or anyone else?
> http://www.stolloween.com/?p=8426
> 
> I'd love to try this since I could then customize to the size of the space I have whether it's Halloween or Christmas AND it would be a one of a kind thing.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Stinkerbell - It sounds like you have an amazing collection of Spooky Town buildings. The description of your painted room with the moon ceiling is right up my alley. Wish I had a room where I could display Halloween all year long. I would love to see some pictures when you have a chance.


Don't have any current pics with my houses set up but here's a few from just after we painted. As you can see we have a foundation lip along 2 of the walls, I have house placed on top of it as well as a dresser. I thought it would be fun to paint the lower part of the ledge to look like tall buildings with little windows. Didn't come out as planned maybe if I had painted some drapes or people in the windows. Oh well it is what it is tell I feel like making a change.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Stinkerbell, I love how you've used your ceiling and walls as your canvas. Really like your tall buildings and windows too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Stinkerbell - Love the moon ceiling and the buildings you created. It's never too late to create. You can always paint in the people in the buildings like you wanted. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Persistence pays off. You found another crystal piece for your collection. I love the magnifying glass. I can see that on a bookshelf next to books about Sherlock Holmes. You have a keen eye. You are right about the witch, she looks weird. Great price on that though.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

zo6marlene - I agree about what you said. Lemax houses do tend to be more fragile than Dept. 56, and the paint jobs on some of the buildings leave a lot to be desired. But they are fun pieces and, price wise, more reasonable than Dept. 56. I did purchase the Dept. 56 Black Cat Flat last season because I love cats and Halloween. I did not display it though (no room on my mantel). I will probably display it this coming Halloween with my Lemax pieces. 

It is about enjoying what you collect and having fun doing so.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Stinkerbell - love the moon ceiling it is awesome! Grandma lise - good find on the candleholder, and maybe the magnifying glass could be used in a spooky laboratory display??? Going to try to make it to the Goodwill this weekend!!!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I designed and 3d printed this tombstone that stands about 2 inches tall....I want to make a whole cemetery full but so far has not happened....If you have a 3d printer, you can download the file here https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3018919 scale, print and paint to your desire....ZR


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - That is a great idea, using the magnifying glass in a spooky laboratory. I can picture that in my mind. Happy hunting at the Goodwill. Hope you come across some great finds, maybe even a boney or two.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ZombieRaider - That is a great idea, making a miniature cemetery with those headstones. Sounds like a lot of work, but I'm sure the final product would be fantastic.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes ScareyCarrie and Little black cat, there's so many directions I can go in with the magnifying glass and stand. And it's fully functional. I can move the magnifying glass and two clips left or right, up or down. I can hardly believe I got it for $1.99. I'm excited!

[Edited to add]: My husband arrived home, took one look at my "find", and told me it's a Fly Tying Vise with Magnifying Glass and Clips.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, if you buy or sell on Ebay, you need to read my post here... https://www.halloweenforum.com/off-...s-plan-paying-sales-tax-soon.html#post2502109 It's brief and to the point with two more links. Please comment there, not here though out of respect for this thread, okay?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Sometimes I can't believe my good luck. This is a "once in a year" find. Bethany Lowe, $14.99. Damaged leg. Still thrilled!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Here she is...broom in bag with tag...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I absolutely love it, and what a great find is right. I would have bought her if I saw her too. How much do you think she would have sold for originally?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I was wondering that too, but it's a retired piece. I just checked and one sold on Ebay in October for $90 plus $50 shipping, so definitely out of my price range. I can hardly wait to display her at the office next Halloween.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Wow, that is pricey. You were at the right time/right place. Timing is everything. She will look amazing as part of your Halloween display at work. Are you still back collecting Boney's, or have you completed your collection? I was just wondering. I have been looking on Ebay, but the prices are still pretty high for some pieces. I thought the prices would have come down after Halloween.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I imagine after I get my collections reorganized I may want to back collect something... If I can't find my Flying Witch, I may get another. I keep adding things to my watch list on Ebay.

Last year one of the forum members here back collected quite a lot, and got some good deals too. Not sure why, but I'm thinking April, May, and June might be a good time to look. Keep watching, but sometimes it pays two wait. It seems like the Boney Bunch is losing popularity, which is good for us! 

I remember now. It was Boneybunch15 who got all the good deals last year. She should be able to look up her purchase history on Ebay to see when. I'll try to track her down and ask.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I will keep looking on Ebay for deals. You are right, it pays to be patient. I, like you, have many boney's on my watch list. Perhaps when the weather is nice and people aren't purchasing Halloween items, the prices on Ebay may go down. I will keep my eyes open. 

I will be curious to hear what Boneybunch15 has to say. Thanks for being our "Sherlock Holmes".


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - great find! What a beautiful piece! I am still back collecting Mr. Bones and they can be pricey, patience is the key!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Can you tell me more about the Mr. Bones pieces? How are they different than the Boney Bunch? I have seen them on Ebay, and, you are right, they can be pricey. I agree, patience is the key.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I think grandma lise will be able to help us with more specifics but I know that the Mr. Bones and friends line was originally made by Coynes and Company then was transferred to Yankee Candle. To me, they are nearly the same thing, some of the pieces even overlapped. I know they had a few different designers. I personally like Mr. Bones pieces better, i feel they are more original Halloween designs, unlike some of the weird themes Yankee came up with. My favorite piece is the Cat lantern which i am sure you would like since you like cats! My must have someday is Bonecula but i am sure i will pay dearly for it...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I have seen pictures of Bonecula and I love him. I would like to have that piece in my collection someday. I thought that was a Boney Bunch piece, but it sounds like it is a Mr. Bones piece. Hope we can both acquire him and add him to our collections. 

Boneys have been portrayed as Frankenstein (monster and bride), witches, and I guess we can add Bonecula as a vampire. I think it would be so cool if Yankee adds a Werewolf Boney. What do you think?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Bonecula is definitely a Mr. Bones piece. You should check out some of the spider pieces, i think you would like them. I was lucky enough to get one for $30.00 last year. I would love a werewolf piece, maybe even a scarecrow with a pumpkin head? A few years ago there were some pics floating around of some prototype pieces that were never produced, one was a centipede with a boney head, it was awesome! Maybe if someone has the pic they can post it...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I would love to see a picture of the cat lantern if you can. Thanks.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Here it is! This is my favorite piece, i am so glad i was able to get it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - OMG.....I love it. Looks like it plugs into an outlet, rather than using batteries (love that). He's adorable. Yes, any cat lover should own this. Do you light it up during Halloween? 

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Yes! It does plug into an outlet, which i love also, I'm not sure if you can tell from the picture but it has cut out stars all over it which looks really cool when it's lit up. I buy Department 56 orange and purple night light bulbs from a Christmas store down here and use them in it instead of a plain white one. I use mine all different times of the year including Halloween! I will get the urge to have him out and sometimes I will put him in the kitchen for a nighlight. I'll keep an eye out for it on Ebay, i have only seen it come up twice, but I'm sure you will find one!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I looked at the picture again and could definitely see the stars. I'm sure that adds to the beauty of it when lit. Thanks for looking out for me in my search for one.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow. I always wondered why there were two cats. Mine is a tea light holder. I'd love to see the orange and purple bulb you use Little black cat. We'll have to keep a look out for that cat ScareyCarrie so you'll have one too. 









Our grandson turned 13 tonight during the lunar eclipse. This is a picture he took using his phone camera and binoculars. I cropped it afterward. It was the best picture of the night.









It's typically cloudy here in the Pacific Northwest. This is the first total lunar eclipse that I've been able to watch from beginning to end. Hope you all were able to see it too! 


[Edited to add]: For those who have never seen a _total_ lunar eclipse. Here's a picture showing all stages of last night's eclipse that I was able to find this morning...









As a child, on the side of the road, somewhere between home and California, I got to see the projection of a solar eclipse through a pin hole in a piece of paper on the hood of my parent's Ford Fairlane station wagon. Seeing the sun slowly being "eaten", bit by bit, then reappearing was magical for me. And last night, I finally got to see my first total lunar eclipse beginning to end. Midway through, low clouds rolled in so we went online to find a break in the clouds and drove north to resume watching. Magic, pure magic. 

Next total solar eclipse is May 24th, 2021. See a video of last night's eclipse here... https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/usa/seattle


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I knew it was the "Blood Moon", but it was difficult to see here in the city. This morning on my way to work I did see the full moon. The picture your grandson took is amazing. Sure makes me feel good to see it like that. I love the moon and love decorating with it too, especially at Harvest season.

Hopefully, with 3 sets of eyes looking, I might be able to obtain one of those cute cats myself.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - great pictures of the moon, that must have been why my cats were acting crazy last nite lol! I love the tea light holder also, would love to have the pair of but I know that is just wishful thinking I'm just glad I have one. The orange and purple light bulbs are made for the Department 56 Halloween house collections but they are just regular size Night Lights the purple is a little dark but the orange looks great. ScareyCarrie - I got my cat in April so I agree with Grandma lise that the spring is a good time to acquire pieces, I also got the little cat candy bucket off of the seller that matches the night light.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Here's the bucket!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I love the matching bucket. One of my house cats is named Scaredy. I will patiently wait in hopes of obtaining one of these cute cats.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat, that Scaredy Cat candy bucket is adorable! 

I'm always on the lookout for new lights and effects. It sounds like the bulbs you're referring to are C-7 bulbs. I have clear C-7 bulbs in red, gold (amber), green, blue, and clear, but not orange or purple. Looks like they're available online though. Are your orange and purple bulbs clear or opaque? 

ScareyCarrie, that's such a fun name for a cat. I'm sure there's a story that goes with the name...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - love the kitty name, would love to see a pic!!! Grandma lise - yes! They are C-7 bulbs and they are opaque. I like using them in the triple headed Mr. Bones electric piece also. The spiderweb on his belly looks cool lit up in orange or purple! Also the buckets are Mr. Bones pieces, i know there is a witch and a skeleton one, there could be others, do you know???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I can only imagine that the moon has an adorable face like this.....


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thanks so much for the video. It is amazing to see just how the lunar eclipse works. You were very fortunate to see it in person. Would be great if Little black cat and myself lived near you so that we can watch the next one together.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yes! That would be awesome! I would love to visit the Pacific Northwest someday... What a cute face that thermometer has!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, you have such a great eye for art. I love that moon. And yes, there is a lot to love about the Pacific Northwest. 

You and Little black cat's questions about the Coynes & Company Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends collection are of interest to a lot of collectors. I'm in the process of trying to provide that information but not sure how to do so just yet. May take me a few days.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, good news! With the assistance of BoneyBunchLove, I now have a link to pictures of the 

Coynes & Company collection, The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends. 

Thank you BoneyBunchLove!

Here's the link - (click on first picture for larger format then scroll through all 13 pages)...

https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1089101431168268 

And here's one more link - (click on link then click on "View Full Size" in bottom left corner to view each image in a larger format)... 

https://m.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLo...487406629/?type=3&source=54&ref=page_internal 









By the way, you can see additional collections here in BoneyBunchLove's Photo Albums... 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=albums


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - Wow! thank you so much for posting this! love the pictures! Looking at all the pictures makes me realize why I love this collection so much, I would love to find more of them but they seem to be pretty rare nowadays... plus super expensive!I forgot all about the haunted houses and the pumpkin spiders they are adorable! I forgot to tell you guys that I got the witch "I Put a Spell on You"wall plaque on Amazon a few years ago for 29.99 I love it.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

So, i have a question for you guys...which collection do you prefer??? Or do you like them both equally???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thank you so much for seeking out BoneyBunchLove and acquiring the link that led us to all of the images of The Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends. I had no idea that there was a "prequel" like this to the Boney Bunch. I looked through the pictures several times, picking out the ones I would want. I have seen a couple on Ebay, but the ones I really like are the black cat lantern that you and Little black cat own, and the Witch with the green face lantern. The buckets are cute too. What can I say, I like the entire collection. 

Little black cat - That plaque you bought is adorable. Now that I have seen this entire collection, I think I am leaning towards The Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends. There seems to be more of a variety, not just figures. Although I do like the 2008/2009 Boney's. Wish I would have been collecting since the beginning. Oh well, I will keep looking for pieces that I desire. 

BoneyBunchLove - Thank you so much for providing grandma lise with the pictures of The Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends. It showed me a stunning collection that I had no idea was so large. I thought there were only a few pieces in the line.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

One more thing......._I must get Bonecula_......


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I feel the same as you, i love the 08/09 collections also, but the more recent collections just didn't appeal that much to me. I also like the variety of pieces in the Mr. Bones collection. I have the green witch tealight holder and the salt and pepper witch and cat that match, they are all great pieces! I am on the lookout for bonecula, sadly the last one I saw on ebay sold for close to $200.00 i think...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bonecula is out there somewhere, and we are each going to find one Little black cat. I admit $200 is steep, but, who knows, he may be sitting on a thrift store shelf for $2.00.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - lol lol i love your positive attitude!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat, I like anything by the artist, Mark Cook. I'm reasonably certain he was responsible for both collections in the early years. That said, I really prefer the Boney Bunch because I've had so much fun since 2008 building displays with the more "figurine" type candle holders. 

When I first stumbled upon the 2008 Boney Bunch collection, I couldn't stop giggling, loved them so much. Miss Mark Cook, but there's at least a few pieces each year that I really like. Wish I knew who the artist(s) is/are. 

In 2013, Frank and Bride, Dead Man's Curve Boney Beach, Bonesy Dog House, and the chopper. 
In 2014, Boney and Clyde, the headless football player, the taxi, fisherman, and Drop Dead Gorgeous. 
In 2015, Boney Joel, Telebone, dancing couple, Deadly Diva, and Electric Chair. 
In 2016, Party Crashers, Scary Poppins, Bon Appetit, Dead on My Feet, Punch Rockers. 
In 2017, Head Chef, A Little Party Never Hurt Nobody, Professor Boney in the Library, Thirst Aid, Boney Holmes, Rack Em Up Miss Emerald, Death by Chocolate, Express Checkout, and Hotel Pet Service, but I bought many of them after Halloween. The collection was too big and too expensive. 
In 2018, Clowning Around, Witchy Kitty, Lit Witch, Boney Baby, Witches Brew, Doctor and Nurse, Grave Digger (jar holder), Designated Dog (car), Last Tango (Frank and Bride), and the Pirates! 

Looking at that list, I've collected a lot more pieces the last two years. I can hardly wait to see this year's collection. 

I think I've only collected four of The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends collection: Bonecula, Cat (tea light holder), jack-o-lantern candy bowl with two hands on rim, and a two bowl set, one black, one orange, that featured a skeleton hand. There were a few more pieces that I wanted. Almost bought the cupcake holder for $80, but couldn't bare to spend that much money at the time! 

By the way, you can see additional collections here in BoneyBunchLove's Photo Albums... 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=albums 

ScareyCarrie...I see a Bonecula in your future...but you'd better start saving now. He's going to be expensive...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd love to find Bonecula in a thrift store!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - You have quite the collection. I have a few of those on my watchlist on Ebay in hopes of obtaining them during this off season. You have been collecting since the beginning and I am a recent collector. When I first noticed them in 2017, I had no idea that the pieces they were offering were, as many were complaining, too large and too expensive. I did buy a few though.....Head Chef, Death by Chocolate and the Cat Lady votive holder. They are big compared to the most recent 2018 collection. I did love the pieces I bought last year....Witchy Kitty, Boney Baby and Lil Witch. I, like you, am excited to see this years collection. 

Saving my pennies now for Bonecula.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Does Bonecula have vampire teeth painted in his mouth? I couldn't really tell from the picture.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll repost the pictures later tonight, but here's the link for now ScareyCarrie...

https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/196919-boney-bunch-2018-a-73.html

[Edited to add]:


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I still love aunt hilda and the little guy holding his own head from 08. I love balloon boy also, so i had to buy clowning around to go with him! I liked the kids from this year, and death by chocolate, which i need to back collect. I've been collecting since the beginning, so maybe I compare the latter pieces with them and they are a bit different! Mr. Bones will always be my favorite pieces, it figures i like the most expensive things, like my grandma used to say, champagne taste with a beer pocket book lol! I am also excited to see what they offer this year...grandma lise - remember the prototype pieces??? Wouldn't those be awesome? Would love if we could find those pics again!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

The funny thing is...the Mr. Bones pieces are rarer and more valuable. I still wish YC would do some of the prototype pieces. I have the pictures saved to my computer. Will try to post them this week.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thank you so much for the link. Bonecula sure has an awesome face. Love the picture with the ghoul band. I will be on the look out in the hopes of one day finding one for my collection.

Little black cat - I too loved the kids from this past season. Is Aunt Hilda the spider web lantern lady? I see a few 2008 pieces on Ebay, and they are close to $200. One is the lady pushing a baby carriage and one is a grave digger (I think). There may be a couple more. I suppose if you are fortunate enough to own the collection from the beginning, and you decide to sell your collection, you can make a lot of money. Good for them, bad for us that wish to back collect. I'm with you, champagne taste on a beer budget. 

Would love to see those prototype pictures if you find them.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ten Boney Bunch Prototypes Listed on Ebay September 18, 2012


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Apologies. It appears that some of the pictures I uploaded and posted last night are too large. 

Here's a link to a slideshow of all 10 Boney Bunch prototypes _including five more that are not pictured above_... 

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch/Boney Bunch Prototypes


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

[duplicate post]


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

My favorites are...

Boney Riding Tricycle with Jack-o-Lantern - (we begged for boney children for years; wish we knew the scale on this piece)
Boney Pirate Sailing - (wanted for pirate display)
Boney Racer - (wanted to display near the haunted mansion near a lake with trees)
Guillotine - (wanted for a carnival act) 
Boney Octopus - (wanted to display with the submarine or pirates)
Graves Dug While You Wait - (wanted for cemetery)
Dead Ahead - (wanted as a marker on the road leading up to the haunted mansion)

We were so hoping that some of the prototypes would be included in a future collection. Sadly, that didn't happen. But perhaps the artist, Mark Cook, had moved on to other projects by then... 

I'd really love it if Yankee Candle did something with them...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Yes, Aunt Hilda is the spiderweb dress lady, I bought her for $9.99 in 2008 lol i bought the gravedigger and the guy holding his head from the Yankee store that year! I had to back collect the others. Btw the mother with baby carriage is a great piece, i love her dress and the pumpkin!
Grandma lise - gosh i just love those prototypes!!! I would buy every one of them if they were released! My favorite is the centipede, tricycle boy, boney racer and the octopus boy...thanks so much for posting these, i thoroughly enjoyed seeing them again!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I just looked over at Ebay and all of the Mr. Bones pieces sold today, including the really expensive ones. Grandma lise - is there any way they could have just been taken off, and marked as sold??


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Interesting. I'll see what I can find later tonight. In the meantime, I suggest you contact the Ebay seller directly.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I love those prototype pictures. I wasn't able to view all of them. When I clicked on the attachment nothing happened. But I did see the tricycle, guillotine, pirate, racer and the centipede pictures. I would buy all of those too Little black cat. My favorite is the Boney on the tricycle. I love his expression and the hat he is wearing. It is different from the top hat that most of the boney's wear. Wish Yankee would do something with these designs. I think they would be big sellers. I wonder if Yankee ever looks at forums such as this one to get an idea of what the consumer wants. I am quite sure they already know what this years selection will be. 

Wouldn't it be nice if they had a "Halloween in April", just like they have "Christmas in July"?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thrift store find, MSI, Irving TX (2001), $3...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - I love those prototype pictures. I wasn't able to view all of them. When I clicked on the attachment nothing happened. But I did see the tricycle, guillotine, pirate, racer and the centipede pictures. I would buy all of those too Little black cat. My favorite is the Boney on the tricycle. I love his expression and the hat he is wearing. It is different from the top hat that most of the boney's wear. Wish Yankee would do something with these designs. I think they would be big sellers. I wonder if Yankee ever looks at forums such as this one to get an idea of what the consumer wants. I am quite sure they already know what this years selection will be.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if they had a "Halloween in April", just like they have "Christmas in July"?


ScareyCarrie, here's a link to a slideshow of all 10 Boney Bunch prototypes...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch/Boney Bunch Prototypes

I too wish Yankee Candle would make some of them available!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat said:


> I just looked over at Ebay and all of the Mr. Bones pieces sold today, including the really expensive ones. Grandma lise - is there any way they could have just been taken off, and marked as sold??


Little black cat, I looked at those listings. It really does look like they sold. I wish they'd tell us what it sold for when it's a Make An Offer sale!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thank you so much for the link. Now that I have seen all of the pictures, I would definitely buy them all. Love the octopus. Wish they would incorporate all of most of those designs in future collections. Were they designed by Mark Cook? From what I have seen of his earlier designs, he is pretty talented. 

Oh well, guess we will wait in anticipation of this years Boney Bunch collection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Awesome thrift store find. Is it a bowl? So darn cute.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, yes it is a bowl. As for the prototypes, due to their style and when they appeared, it's believed they were Mark Cook's designs.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - nice thrift store find! I am going to try to get to the goodwill tomorrow, wish me luck!!! Btw I would love to know if someone bought all those Mr. Bones full price!
ScareyCarrie - I just don't get why they wouldn't make those prototypes, everyone loves them so much! I figure maybe its a legal thing, and maybe they are trademarked??? Oh well, maybe someday!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I was looking on line to see what Mark Cook has been up to lately. Found out that he has a store on Etsy. Type in MarkLCook and it will come up. He has some wooden Halloween signs, and some of them look just like the Boney Bunch. One reads "Creepy but Classy". It also mentions that he was the original creator and designer of the Boney Bunch from 2007-2014. Actually, a few of his signs look just like Boney's. Check out his Etsy store and let me know what you think.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - just checked out Mark Cooks etsy store, i absolutely love it! I would love to have one of those pieces! they are a little on the expensive side but I think worth it. I agree the signs do look exactly like the Boney Bunch of old days. I am tempted to save some of my income tax return and maybe splurge and buy one, I would definitely keep it up all year. what do you guys think???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I agree, they are a little pricey, but they are hand made and signed by him, so, definitely worth it. I am deciding which one I want to buy. Glad you love his store.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

And big suprise I like the ones for 125.00 the best


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Let me guess......."Boningham"......I like that one too. See, we both have champagne taste on a beer budget.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, thanks for mentioning his etsy store. It really is fun revisiting his artwork! 

There was quite a bit of discussion about the prototypes on the 2012 Boney Bunch thread. If you can find the thread, I suggest searching through the mid-September posts for more information. When I and a few others found the Ebay listings, I talked with Yankee Candle directly then copied the pictures to my computer. That's where I got the September 18th date. 

It's been so long, I don't remember much of the conversation I had with Yankee Candle. Nor do I remember if I shared that information publicly or kept it private. I was quite shocked by it all. It seems like there were at least 2 or 3 that contacted Yankee Candle immediately after seeing the listings. Some forum members wanted the prototypes taken off of Ebay, some wanted the opportunity to bid on them. I don't know what happened to the prototypes after that, only that they were taken off Ebay and never seen again.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Love Boningham, also Persephone and Ricket!!! Gosh I want one so bad lol!!! I might sneak back some $ from my income tax and just buy one, but then usually something needs repairs in the house or the car and I feel guilty for spending the money, my husband says just go for it, we work hard and sometimes we need to enjoy ourselves! Are you going to get one ScareyCarrie? I always feel better about doing it if someone else does it too isn't that horrible?! Lol!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - thats an interesting story, so mysterious how they just went away! I would have loved to bid on them, unless obviously they were stolen from Yankee or not obtained in an honest way, what do you think?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I looked through the 2012 threads regarding the prototypes. Very interesting and very mysterious how they were on Ebay and then just disappeared never to have been seen again. Sounds like they were obtained without the permission and/or approval of Yankee candle, perhaps a disgruntled employee. Maybe that is why they never made it into production. Who knows? But it has been several years and they have not been produced, so, more than likely, they never will be. Unfortunate, because those designs are fantastic. 

Little black cat - I will probably use some of my income tax money to purchase one of the smaller pieces. I, like you, need one in my collection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Sorry to hear that the Mr. Bones pieces on Ebay were sold. Were you watching a few of them?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Looked at his Etsy store just now. Is Persephone the painting you are referring to? Didn't see that name on Mark's site.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Persephone is the hanging witch for 125.00, like i said, always the expensive ones!!! I was watching the Mr Bones items on eBay but they were way out of my price range at $300! I like the mug but it was still around 70 I would rather put that money into the Etsy store pieces, they are really one of a kind


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie and Little black cat, it's hard to remember what was discussed publicly and what was discussed privately at the time. This is going to be very general, but I think what happened is that these were rejected prototypes that were in the process of being disposed of that ended up in an employees hands, likely with permission of someone, not known, who sold them at a garage sale to an Ebay seller. Perhaps someone who participated on the forum at that time could comment too because while I don't recall corresponding with the Ebay seller, I believe others did.

The only part of that story that a representative of YC told me personally was that I was the second person to have reached out to them, that they were rejected prototypes, and that they were in the process of exploring what action they could take regarding the Ebay listings. The listings were taken down within 24 hours, prior to the conclusion of the auctions, and they weren't showing as "completed" or "sold". You know I checked. 

What's curious to me is that Mark Cook states he designed pieces for the Boney Bunch through 2007 - 2014. That makes sense because the pieces would have been designed the year prior to them going into production in 2008. The year 2014 however leads me to believe he designed a few pieces for the collection during the transition from his designs to the other artist's designs, or they used some of his earlier designs through the 2014 collection. It would be fun to learn which ones.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Since they were rejected prototypes, perhaps that is why they never made it into production. As I said before, I think they would have been big sellers for those that collect the Boney Bunch. I am also curious which designs through 2014 were Mark Cook's. Guess we'll have to put on our Sherlock Holmes hat and investigate.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

One more thing - On his Etsy store there is a way to contact the seller. Do you think it would be weird to ask him which Boney's he designed for Yankee?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I don't think it would be weird, if he didn't mention on his Etsy page that he designed for the Boney Bunch I would say yes it is but since he is putting it out there that he was a designer I don't think it would be weird to ask him about it at all, I thought the same thing about asking him...did you see Persephone?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I did see Persephone. She is adorable. I think I see an original Mark Cook in our homes in the very near future. 

Thanks for your reply about asking him about the Boney's. You're right, he obviously is proud of his work at Yankee, otherwise he wouldn't mention it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I've been thinking about this too. Not sure, but I think perhaps that would be problematic for him now contractually, perhaps less so after the Boney Bunch collection concludes. Does that make sense?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I don't want to cause him any problems, therefore I will not ask him about the Boney's. Guess we'll have to do our own investigation.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Perhaps instead we could begin listing questions we'd ask if we could interview him. Eventually, the Boney Bunch collection will conclude and we'll hopefully get an opportunity. I've collected Hallmark ornaments since the early 80's. Part of the fun is learning more about the artist and what inspired each ornament or series. 

I know one question I'd have is "What inspired Mr. Bones and Boney Bunch collection?". They're both such great collections. And I so love the subtle humor. Also, "Why the design changes to the eyes over the years?" In the 2008 collection, the edges of the eyes were etched into the face then filled in with black paint. I liked that look a lot.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Quick question - How can you tell the difference from the 2008 Bride and Groom tapers vs. the 2013 re-release Bride and Groom tapers? Is the bottom stamped 2008/2013? Thanks.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

The noses are different. The nose is a solid black triangle on the 2008 piece and an upside down "v" on the 2013 piece. I'm really glad you asked because this problem is going to happen periodically on Ebay. Not sure but I believe the 2008 and 2013 pieces have the same item number sticker which has contributed to the confusion.

This is the 2008 Bride and Groom...









This is the 2013 Bride and Groom...









I see that there is a 2013 bride and groom being auctioned as a 2008 on Ebay. I tried to reach the seller but was unable to which is highly unusual. That's never happened before. This likely is an honest mistake on the sellers part due to the the 2008 and 2013 pieces having the same item number if I'm remembering right.

This can be further confirmed by zooming in on the 2008 bride and groom here...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...099004101850/1089109241167487/?type=3&theater

Also here... 

https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thank you for the clarification. I saw the Ebay listing for a "2008 Bride and Groom" for only 59.99. I added it to my watchlist, but was unsure if it was indeed a 2008 as it had the original box too. That's the reason I asked. 

I don't think Yankee should re-issue past Boney's. It makes it confusing for collectors. Instead, why don't they use some of those whimsical prototypes? Thanks again Lisa.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I want them to bring Mark Cook back to re-create the prototypes!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I ran into this issue on Ebay but in reverse! The buyer had the 2008 bride and groom labeled as 2013, but i could swear from the pics looking at the eyes and nose it was a 2008 so i took a chance and bought it for 50.00, and it was the 2008. I never mentioned anything to the seller, i hope this doesn't make me a bad person you can definitely tell by the eyes and nose, the eyes have a much wider rim, and the nose is solid on the 2008 version. I agree, no more reissues, prototypes please!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat, it's so fun finding Ebay listings that are undervalued! That was a rare and fantastic find! There's a wooden marble run that was invented in Germany 20+ years ago that I fell in love with, but oh so expensive. After a few years, I did my research and determined the retail value of every piece. With that information, I was then able to assign a value to every Ebay listing I came across and got so many great deals (and have been able to build sets for a few lucky kids). I miss the challenge of the hunt, but now can design the marble runs of my dreams. Just need a bigger house. [giggle] When I have time, I look for marble runs on YouTube. There's some talented builders out there... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34kHF-k4xfY 

Ah, the joys of collecting and playing with our finds!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - What a great find. And no, it does not make you a bad person...........a lucky person.  What helped you with that great find is your knowledge of the 2008 pieces. Good for you. 

grandma lise - What are marble runs?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - just clicked on your YouTube link. Now I know what marble runs are. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you think the Ebay seller is trying to get more money by saying that it is a 2008 piece and knows it is a 2013? Or, do you think the seller doesn't have a clue?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Now you have me looking at all of the 2013 bride and groom tapers in the hopes that I might get as lucky as you.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Do you think the Ebay seller is trying to get more money by saying that it is a 2008 piece and knows it is a 2013? Or, do you think the seller doesn't have a clue?


Don't know. Her prices are high in general. I think the piece is priced high for the 2013 re-issue, low for the 2008 original. It concerns me that I am unable to contact her. I tried. And her response to her only negative feedback was childish and unprofessional. 

I submitted a review of the 2008 Bride and Groom to Ebay in which I detailed how to distinguish between the 2008 original and 2013 re-issue, pictures too. Ebay hasn't published it yet, but it has to be reviewed first and that takes time. Based on a review of her listings and feedback tonight, I would be hesitant to purchase from her. 

I've had so many positive experiences with Ebay sellers over the years. Am thankful I've had only a few bad ones, but then, I only buy from sellers with a solid reputation.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - hey, you never know! Keep looking and i guarantee now you will be able to tell the difference right away, you are a pro now! I will keep an eye out also...i see pieces advertised as Mr. Bones that clearly are not even close in looks to anything in the collection, and are priced high! We have to keep a close eye on the sellers!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - When Ebay approves your review, where will it be posted? I would like to read it. I also checked out that sellers feedback, and the negative one really put me on guard. That's probably why I didn't go any further than adding that item to my watchlist. I also had to ask my friends on the forum how to tell the difference between the 2008/2013 (thank you grandma lise/little black cat). 

I only purchase items on Ebay from sellers with 100% positive feedback. I feel they are more accountable. 

Little black cat - If you ever come across an item on Ebay that you already have and think I might want (2008/2009 Boney Bunch), please PM me to let me know. I appreciate you looking out for me.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I will definitely be on the lookout for 08/09 pieces for you, I pretty much have the piece I want from them, but I still need a lot of pieces from the Mr.Bones collection!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Well guys, I finally gave in and bought a piece from the Mark Cook etsy store, I am going to use my tax refund and go easy on the Boneys this year. I ended up getting "Ricket", I couldn't resist him. I wrote a very nice note to him telling him that I was a long time collector and was very glad to see his artwork again and excited that I was able to purchase a piece. I didn't ask any questions about the Boneys as I wanted to be respectful of his privacy. You guy will be the first to know if I hear anything back!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Congratulations!!! I looked at his Etsy store just now and saw the "SOLD" on Ricket. That is an awesome piece. When you receive it can you post a picture of it and where he signed it? This is so exciting. You are going to own a one of a kind piece made by the person who designed your favorite "Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends" and the Boney Bunch. I am not far behind you in ordering a piece, still deciding which one I want. 

I'm sure he will acknowledge your kind note. Cannot wait to hear.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Didn't mean to leave you out - if you see any 2008/2009 Boney's that you think I might like, can you send me a PM so that I can check it out? Thank you and Little black cat so much for looking out for me.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - thanks!!! I am so excited, I think these pieces are better than any collection as they are handmade and one of a kind...thanks so much for finding this for us, great investigative work!!! I will absolutely post pics as soon as I get him...can't wait to see which piece you get!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yay Little black cat! "Ricket" is a very cool piece. I like the effect of the wood grain in the top hat! ScareyCarrie, the day before you posted about the artist's Etsy store I spent $150 on Christmas ornaments. Perhaps this was a sign that I need to be patient choosing which piece I want. It's so hard to choose just one though. I typically buy things like this in three's!

Will definately keep you in mind if I see anything on Ebay. I really don't know what the price range is on the 2008/09 pieces any more. It seems like BoneyBunchLove is the place to buy right now. I've seen so many good deals there, but I value my privacy so much, I don't have a Facebook account.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I agree, it is hard to choose just one sign from Mark's Etsy store. I am still debating on which one I want. Sounds like you might buy 3. 

I consider myself a private person too, therefore, I do not have a Facebook account either. Do you need one to purchase from their page? Or can you just browse the FB page to see what is available? You have been able to collect and back collect without a Facebook page, and, I believe you will continue to do so.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Guess you can call me "Sherlock Bones" for uncovering Mark Cook's Etsy Store.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys, I like you have no Facebook page! Im not sure if you have to be logged in to purchase items, i know that i have browsed BBLs page. ScareyCarrie - yes you are Sherlock Bones!!! Lol My item hasn't shipped yet, not sure if the weather is affecting the shipment or not, but I will let you guys know as soon as it does...I am antsy to get it!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Thanks for the information on BBL's FB page. I will check it out. I love that you, grandma lise, and myself do not have a facebook page. Guess that make us anomalies in this society. 

It might be the weather that is delaying the shipment. According to his Etsy store he ships from Minnesota, and I heard that it is extremely cold there. Although, here in the Midwest yesterday is was between 40-50 below zero with the wind chill. BRRRRRRR I know you are anxious to receive it and I am equally excited to see your pictures.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, what has it been like coping with this cold weather? What did you do to prepare? Are you going back and forth between home and work? I can't get my head around this. I'll have to ask my husband what it is they do in Alaska to start the their vehicles. I think they have something that warms the engine!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - It might sound strange, but since I have lived here all my life, I'm used to this weather. Although I have to say that this week has been challenging. Not even sure if my car will start as I haven't started it all week. To prepare I wear lots of layers which helps. When I leave home in the morning I walk 3 blocks to the bus, public transportation. I pretty much know the schedule so that I don't have to wait too long. I have been going to work and home, and that's it this week. When you work at a hospital you don't have the luxury of staying home, or working from home......hospitals never close. 

Good news is that the weather this weekend will be in the 40's and the 50's on Monday. From one extreme to the other - 50 below to 50 above. Do you ever experience weather changes like we do?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - How has the weather been where you live?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, when I moved to the Pacific Northwest in the 80's, the temps would drop into the teens in January and we might get some snow, but this winter has been quite mild with temps ranging from the 30's to the 50's. We might get some snow on Sunday or Monday, but don't anticipate it staying long.

My husband spends about 5 months a year in Alaska - (he's a test engineer). I asked him how they keep the cars drivable in the coldest areas of Alaska. He said there's a variety of ways. The goal is to keep the water and/or oil warm enough. He uses a plug in block heater for his radiator. Some stores even have places where you can plug in your car while shopping!

For those who have heated garages, they can pop out briefly to shop, but need to return home immediately. Glad to hear things are going warm up soon. 

An important difference though, is that in the colder areas of Alaska, it's not typically windy, so not much of a comparison. I went for a walk the other night in 28 degree F weather, and was a bit miserable. Your weather is entirely outside my experience!

My husband's looking at your weather right now and says there's a possibility of freezing rain tomorrow morning in Chicago. Hope it melts quickly. Seattle is a mess when the roads ice up, but makes for some good YouTube videos!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Those are some great tips on maintaining a good running vehicle during the frigid temperatures. I will try to start my car over the weekend when the temps are not as extreme. I have always wanted to go to Alaska. That is on my "bucket list". Your husband's absence during the time he is in Alaska must be difficult at times, although I envy him being in Alaska. 

The wind is what really takes our weather over the top. We are call the "Windy City" after all.  I have adapted to the various changes in weather. Nothing really surprises me anymore. The key is to wear the proper clothing. The daylight is lasting a little longer each day.....a hint that Spring is right around the corner - and then Summer, AND THEN.......FALL - Halloween - Boney's, you name it.......


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - it's been cold here for Florida standards! We have had 40s at night, and it is a damp cold down here. We live abou a mile from the gulf of mexico, so it doesn't get as cold as inland. We are just not prepared for the cold temps. I haven't ran my heat in about 5 yrs, and they really aren't made for the cold, the units are made for cooling in the brutal summers. I have to cover my tropical plants also, as they are not used to the almost freezing temperatures. I lived in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania for 30 years and don't miss it at all!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I guess you are dealing with some unusual weather down in Florida too. I'll take 40's at night any old time. Good sleeping weather. I hear what you are saying about cold weather - been there, done that. Glad you like where you are now. For me, I do like the 4 seasons and I suppose that is because I don't know anything else. I have always lived in the Chicago.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - i completely understand, i grew up in Pittsburgh and stayed there for 30 years,i fell in love with Fl on vacation and we moved here and never looked back. I understand what you mean about work, I work for the County Drinking Water Department and we have to report to work during the hurricanes. I know it's hard to believe but we do have seasons down here, they are just milder


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Do you miss the changing of the leaves in the Fall?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes, I do miss the leaves it's kind of weird too being so warm on Halloween, its usually about 85 degrees and humid. I guess its just something i sacrificed to get away from the winter. I used to get depression really bad during the winter months up North, it's a lot better now that I'm in Florida...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I would love to visit the Northeast for a weekend to see the leaves change!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

This past Fall was just so beautiful. The weather, perfect and Halloween day, well you couldn't have asked for better weather. Kids with their parents trick or treating, autumn leaves on the ground, and leaves falling off the trees ever so gently. It was one of the best Halloween's I can remember. Actually, our entire Autumn season was spectacular. It isn't always that way. Many years it would be cold and rainy which kept the trick or treaters away, and I got stuck with all of that candy........

I can understand about winter depression. Glad you are where you are, and loving it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, just getting home now. Apologies...didn't mean to infer that you wouldn't be able to start or drive your car during the artic blast. I was just sharing what people do in some parts of Alaska where it's much colder than what you're experiencing in Chicago right now. I can't imagine going to and from work with the wind on top of the cold. Brrr! Glad it's going to warm up again soon.

I grew up in the south and love the four seasons too. Miss them. While we do have four seasons in the pacific northwest, sunny spring and fall days are fewer so the leaves don't dry out as much. As a child, I loved the crunchiness of leaves under my feet as I walked to and from school. Each fall, I collect colorful fall leaves and let them dry out on a section of my desk. They're so pretty...

Little black cat, I miss the Gulf of Mexico. Our family loved spending time each summer in a beach house on Santa Rosa island. Good memories. Hope your plants survive the cold.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I didn't take your sharing of what they do in Alaska as interference, I welcomed it. I am always happy to hear your advice and/or stories. 

I too love to feel the fallen autumn leaves under my feet crunching as I walk. When they have beautiful colors, i pick it up and bring it home. Love to collect real autumn leaves to add to my decor. Back when I was a little girl, we would collect the most beautiful leaves. We would then place the leave on a piece of wax paper and cover it with another piece, iron it on a low setting and we would have a leaf that would last a very long time. We would also do that with various colors of crayon shavings. Once you ironed it you would have a beautiful piece of art. 

Ahhhh, the days of creativity and fun without the use of modern day electronics.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Good News!!! My car started right up. I attribute that to the new car battery I bought last year. Whewwwww


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, glad you're car started easily! The fall leaves I collected last fall were colorful but curled as they dried. Next fall, I want to learn how to press them. Need to have a good look around the internet.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey guys - i have a dilemma i need help with, i haven't heard a thing from mark cooks etsy store since i bought Ricket! He was scheduled to ship out by the 31st and be here by today, but he hasnt shipped yet. I messaged Mark, but no response. What would you guys do? Should I wait a bit?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Oh my. I just went to his Etsy page and if you scroll down to the bottom of the page there is a "help center" that you can click on. You can track your order, etc. There was also a pop up "chat" that came up. Perhaps if you are able to chat with Etsy you can find out more. 

A few days ago I sent a message to Mark Cook asking for the dimensions of Mr. Boningham because they were not listed in the description. I still have not heard back regarding that. That's strange that you have not heard anything about your order, and I have not gotten a response to my question. Hope all is well with him.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - you must be a good luck charm! I just got a message from Mark cook saying that Ricket will be shipped out tomorrow, I am so excited! He sent me a message saying thank you for the message I sent to him and that he is glad I enjoy the Boney Bunch. Please let us know if he responds to you on your question about Mr. Boningham! I can't wait to get my piece!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Oh, I am so happy to hear that your item will be shipped out tomorrow. I was a little worried. I have not heard back from him yet, but, since you did perhaps I will too. Sounds like you should receive the item by the end of the week. Cannot wait to see it. Glad he acknowledge your kind message about the Boney Bunch.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys, I found this at the thrift store yesterday, i am thinking a small boney, or figurine, or a candle? What do you guys think?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - What a beautiful find. I love the autumnal colors. The sky's the limit as far as what you can do with it. I can picture a candle in the center surrounded by fall flowers and/or leaves. I am sure grandma lise will have some great ideas.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yay, another thrift store find! That's a nice piece Little black cat. I looked for orange glass last fall. Didn't find much so gave up and switched to plan B. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it!

We had snow today! So beautiful. Glad to have finally gotten a bit of winter weather. To celebrate I dug out my wool hats and gloves, tried on my new boots, and made a delicious vegetable soup with italian sausage.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your Mark Cook pieces displayed next fall.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys - my package shipped this morning! Yay! Can't wait! ScareyCarrie- did you get a response yet? I looked at the pictures of mr. Boningham and he looks to be slightly larger then Ricket, I'm betting from the dimensions on the other pieces that he's probably a little bit bigger than a foot in length


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - So happy that Ricket has shipped out. Hopefully you will receive it by the end of this week. I did receive a response from him today. He told me that Mr. Boningham was sold,  but to let him know if I was interested in any other pieces. 

grandma lise - Vegetable soup sounds delicious. Glad your part of the country got a little taste of winter and that you could enjoy the snow. Today it is supposed to be in the 50's, just one week ago it was in the 40-50 below category. Strange how quickly weather changes, although I know that winter is not quite done with us yet. 

Also, I see that the "2008" (really 2013) Boney Bunch Bride and Groom has been relisted on Ebay. I thought that Ebay would have had her reword her listing with the correct year.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - oh no! Are there any other pieces that interest you?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys - what are you guys looking under for the 2008 (2013) bride and groom? I can't seem to find it... also i see a 2008 groom/ hearse for $50.00, thats a pretty good price if anyone needs the piece!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - It has been relisted and is titled "Yankee Candle Halloween Boney Bunch 2008 Bride & Groom Taper Candle Holder NIB" and sells for $59.99.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat, it you do a search on Ebay for "2008 yankee candle boney bunch bride groom", you'll see it. If not look for the one that's priced for $59.99. It's listed as a 2008 piece, but it's actually the 2013.

Not sure why, perhaps because it's been re-listed, I was able to reach the seller after many failed attempts last week. Hoping, she'll reconsider how she has the piece listed or at least allow me to provide her additional information to convince her that she's selling the 2013 piece. Fingers and toes crossed.

ScareyCarrie, thanks for letting me know it was re-listed. My review was not published, and my "report" to Ebay either was not received or was discounted. Hopefully, reaching out to the seller directly will get this concern addressed.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - There are a couple of his pieces that interest me. I'll look again.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Ok I see it now, it is definitely a 2013!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - ooohh i hope you find something, please let us know
Grandma lise - glad you are getting some cooler weather, your soup sounds awesome! Its back to 75 degrees down here, and it was so cold last week!
I can't believe Ebay didn't do anything about that seller, I just hope that people do there homework before buying.
Did you guys see the 08 hearse for $50.00?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I will definitely let you know what I decide to purchase from Mark's Etsy Store.

Yes, I have seen that piece on Ebay. 


Thanks to you and grandma lise - I am learning about the Boney Bunch, both newer pieces and the ones that started it all.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yes, that is an authentic piece, it was never remade. $70.00 might be my highest, depending on how much you want it and how much extra cash you have


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, with the exception of the 2008 bride and groom, the 2008 or 2009 pieces haven't been re-issued. When I was back collecting, I made a list of all the pieces I wanted, then tracked sold prices for quite a while before making too many purchases. With that data, I then prioritized my list. Hope that helps...

Oh, and I should also add, when I'm very interested in collecting a piece, I try not to discuss it until after I buy it to avoid inviting unwanted competition.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat. It's fun looking at the older pieces. I really like the 2008 groom/hearse piece. I wish I had a better idea of the BB collection's value today. I haven't tracked prices in perhaps 4 or 5 years on Ebay but the pieces seem to be selling for a lot less on Facebook.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - i love looking at the older pieces too! I am pretty happy with my Boney Bunch collection at this time other than wanting Hoot Gravely and Uncle Vlad but I still have a lot on my list for Mr Bones and friends. ScareyCarrie - grandma lise is right, we should be more careful when we discuss pieces, but I would still love to help you out with your collection. If I see anything that I think you would be interested in I'll be sure to PM you if that's okay with you!  I am also a firm believer that if we are meant to have something it's going to happen no matter what!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I agree with that as well - If you or grandma lise see a Boney that you think I might like, please PM me. That would be great. I agree that if it is meant to be, it will be.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I love the picture you posted with the hearse. Spectacular!!!! I wonder if there is anyone out there that has purchased every Boney piece from the beginning, paying only the price listed on the bottom. To have that entire collection would be amazing. Probably need a few storage sheds. 

Also, you said if you see a piece that you are interested in you would track the sold prices before purchasing. How do you go about tracking sold items? That sounds like a good way to go.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Could you imagine someone could be so lucky? I am ashamed at some of the prices i have paid, but they were for pieces I really loved and only come up for sale once in a blue moon. Boney bunch is the only thing I collect, so sometimes I like to splurge! Grandma lise - you are so smart and patient, I am just way to impulsive sometimes! I need to take some lessons from you


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I have collected so many different things through the years, Barbie dolls being one of them. I needed a particular doll to complete my Happy Holiday Barbie collection. It was a 1988 doll, that was the first year of that particular collection so, of course, I needed the first doll. I ended up paying about $450.00 for it. I see it on Ebay now for half, if not less. This was a long time ago, but, that was a lot of money. So, do not be ashamed, we collectors are a unique breed. 

We can both learn from grandma lise - be patient, do your homework, and then make a educated purchase. I am taking that to heart with my back collecting of the Boney Bunch.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Laughing. I can be impulsive and splurge too! 

ScareyCarrie, I track "sold" prices on 8 1/2" x 11" lined paper on a pad of paper next to my computer. I'll list perhaps 4 or 5 collectibles on the front side of each sheet. I list the name and year then, in paragraph style, list the sold price and month/day sold in parentheses, add a semicolon and keep going. Periodically, I'd check the average selling price for each collectible. As I recall, I included the shipping in the purchase price so I got a true comparison between listings in which the shipping was factored into the price and "free" and listings that had added shipping. Hope that makes sense.

I found all this helpful, in part, because I am impulsive. I spent months trying to get Balloon Boy for the price I wanted. When that failed I chose to pay more. 

Backcollecting can be a lot of fun!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - For some reason I thought that there was a way to see what sold at what price on Ebay. I knew that was too good to be true. We have to be our own "detectives". I will keep a notepad next to my computer and write down collectibles I am interested in. Thank you so much for sharing your tips with us. 

Also, glad to hear that you are impulsive at times........just like myself and Little black cat.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, you're not able to see sold prices on Ebay? 

On my computer I have a column on the left side of my screen that allows me to look at listings by clicking on a box using the choices of Categories, Brand, Featured Refinements, Modified Item, Guaranteed Delivery, Condition, Price [Range], Buying Format, Item Location, Delivery Options, Show only - (with the options "Free Returns, Returns Accepted, Authorized Seller, Completed Items, Sold Items, Deals and Savings, and Authenticity Verified"), and Further Refinements.

But the column doesn't appear until AFTER I do a search for an item on Ebay. 

It's really different on my phone though. I'm still learning how to navigate websites using it. 

All that said, when someone purchases an item on Ebay using the "Make An Offer" option, I don't know of a way to learn what the item sold for, only what the item was listed for prior to purchase.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thank you for that information. I will try that when looking at a particular item. Too bad we wouldn't know what an offer was and accepted for.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Thank you for that information. I will try that when looking at a particular item. Too bad we wouldn't know what an offer was and accepted for.


I feel much the same. Speaking of Ebay...

It's been two days since I contacted the seller and she has not responded, nor has she taken down her Ebay listing or made changes to it. 

She is representing a 2013 re-issue of the Boney Bunch Bride and Groom as the 2008 original. Hopefully most collectors are knowledgeable enough to not be duped. Here's the link... https://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAN...c:g:w5oAAOSw9NdXu28W:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

This is her 2013 re-issue that she's trying to sell as the 2008 original...









I tried reporting the her listing to Ebay, but there's no category for "misrepresenting an item" so there's nothing more I can do.

On a happier note, we're expecting more snow on Friday and I don't have to go back to work until Monday. It's going to be so pretty. Yay!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - If some collectors did not know the difference between the two before, they certainly should now, thanks to you. I believe that is why the item has not sold on Ebay. Collectors would have snatched up a 2008 bride and groom for $59.99 by now. 

Thanks for educating us on the difference.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys - just wanted to let you know that I received Ricket in the mail last night ! he is totally awesome! my parents are in town this week so I have been really busy but I will take pictures tonight when I get home from work and post them. Mark also wrote me a thank you note with a hand-drawn Boney on it, you guys will absolutely love it.. I'm not sure what I like better the piece or the handwritten note LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - That is Awesome!!! So nice that he drew a Boney on the thank you note. I would treasure that. Cannot wait to see Ricket.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Quick Question - Did Mark Cook design Bonecula?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys - here are the pics!!! Love the note almost as much as Ricket!!! ScareyCarrie - not sure about Bonecula, but I would bet he did, we could always ask? I know one of his pieces has a vampire bat that says "fangtastic"!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

That's so cool! And good marketing too. Now we'll all want to buy his original pieces. [giggle]


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I think I like the note just as much as Ricket.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - me too


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I know we have all bought from Ebay, but, has anyone sold anything on Ebay? If so, how was your experience?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I have never sold on Ebay, I probably should sell some Boneys I bought then decided I didn't want, but I guess I am too lazy to do the work!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I have many things that I bought, then decided that they really do not mean too much to me. I would like to sell them, but, like you, think it might be too much work.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I understand! After working all day I just dont feel like having to check on items, packing them and taking them to be shipped..I probably could make a lot of money if i did


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I feel like you do, and I believe I could make some decent money and, at the same time, clear out my back storage room and attic. I was thinking of trying it with one, maybe two items at the most, as see how it goes. This way I will know what is involved as far as time, cost, etc. Still in the thinking stages right now.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - It's funny, we both want to sell some of our collectibles.........and yet.........BUY MORE.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Lol oh gosh you are so right! I guess i could say i "refined" my taste and now i know what things i like more than others, but i keep finding more stuff i like


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - It's funny to look back to what I collected and thought I always would. But, you are right, my tastes have changed and my space is limited, therefore I have also refined what I now collect. 

I keep finding things too.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I am the same way, although I have always loved Halloween, I've collected different things over the years. I have a lot of Boneys I need to rehome, I have a friend who recently started collecting them, so I might just give some to her. Maybe I am weird, but as long as she enjoys them, I really don't care about getting the money back.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - You are not weird, I would do the same thing. I don't have a lot of Boney's, but I would give a couple to a friend or family who would appreciate them, and money would not be important to me either. I love Halloween, and every year I say that I have everything I need to celebrate it, but then, I see something or a few things that I just have to have.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I see that listing for the 2008 Bride and Groom Taper Candle (WHICH IS REALLY A 2013) is still on Ebay. Too bad Ebay didn't do anything about that after grandma lise brought it to their attention. Makes you wonder about other listings out there.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, the Ebay reporting system didn't allow me to report the listing because it didn't fit their reporting categories. But my first attempt may have gotten through, not sure. I DID contact the seller, so she knows...

It's snowing here. And we might even get a good accumulation today and tomorrow. So pretty!

I have bought and sold a few things on Craigslist, but I always meet the buyer/seller in a public place where there are other people nearby. Buying larger items on Craigslist is trickier. In those situations, I sometimes have to go to the sellers home so I take my husband with me.

More and more I'm donating decor items to the thrift stores so I can get a discount on my next purchase. Every year, I find a few valuable decor items in the thrift stores, so I think of it as gifting back, if that makes sense. I, like you two, enjoy gifting decor items to friends if I know they really would enjoy them. 

Surprisingly, on Craigslist, some decor items do sell leading up to their season, but some don't. I'd also like to sell on Ebay, but not sure I'm interested enough. Buying's more fun. [giggle]


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Is it unusual to get that much snow where you are?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

We get perhaps 2 to 3 snows a year. Doesn't often amount to much. Other times it can keep children home from school a few days. When I had 4-wheel drive, it wasn't a problem unless the roads got really icy. It sometimes will snow on Thanksgiving or in early December. Other times in January. It's unusual for us to have snow in February! 

When does it warm up in the Chicago area? It's wonderful that you have four true seasons that make up for your cold, and windy, winter weather!

Wish I had a tree up right now.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Wouldn't it be wonderful to have a tree up with all the snow you are having? Here in Chicago it usually starts to warm up end of March/early April. Although we have been known to have snow storms in April.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Do you prefer to buy on Craigslist or Ebay? I have never purchased from Craigslist and rarely look at it. Maybe I should start.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - glad you are getting some snow! It is back in the 80s down here, typical Florida winter. ScareyCarrie - i have never used Craigslist, I have heard ao many bad stories, i guess i am afraid and not willing to risk it! I guess I'll just stick to Ebay!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I heard some bad things about Craigslist too. Probably why I rarely, if ever, look on it. I have had success with Ebay so I will stick with buying from them. 80 degrees where you are, wow. It's going to be 17 tonight and it is snowing right now. Grandma lise is enjoying her snowy weather. Six months from now, in August, when the new boney's are released, we will all be enjoying warm weather.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm with you, I'll stick to Ebay! I can't wait till Boney Bunch time, I wish we were all closer and could go to the release party together


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I wish we lived close to one another too. We are all over the country, but, we all share the same thing, our love of Halloween and the Boney Bunch.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't check a lot, but I don't think I've seen the Boney Bunch on Craigslist. People who collect the Boney Bunch, in my experience, just plain enjoy decorating for Halloween. Haven't run into any scary characters yet, but I suppose it's possible. 

I think our local police department allows people to conduct Craigslist transactions in their lobby. That said, always better to be safe, to trust your gut. Don't buy on Craigslist if you don't feel comfortable. I rarely do. But if I do, I do it at a location and in a manner where I know I'll be safe.

We've got 8 inches of snow so far. So pretty...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Happy Valentine's Day to all my Forum Friends.......You know who you are.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Same to you ScareyCarrie. We're still snowed in but were able to dig out some chocolate.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wanted to share a couple of pictures of my purchases this week. Bought the Boney Lady with umbrella off of Ebay, and I decided to purchase "Fangtastic" from Mark's Etsy store. I love the colors on the sign and it has his name and date on the back. He also wrote me a cute Boney inspired thank you note.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - You were so right - I love the note just as much as the sign.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi Everyone! Happy belated Valentine's Day! Sorry for the late post, my parents are visiting from Pittsburgh, so I have been busy with them! ScareyCarrie - yay!!! I am so happy you found a piece you liked enough to buy, it looks awesome, and I love your note too! I think I am going to look for a frame at Hobby Lobby for mine, what do you think??? Great find on Ebay with Aunt Hilda, its a classic piece and I'm glad you got it


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - That's great that your parents are in town. I'm sure it's been great seeing and spending time with them. It's funny you said that about framing Mark's thank you note - I was walking around my house looking for a frame to put mine in. Couldn't find an empty one, so I will pick one up over the weekend. I was going back and forth on what to purchase from Mark's store, but decided on "Fangtastic" in the hopes that one day I will obtain the elusive "Bonecula". They would look great together. 

I didn't know that was Aunt Hilda. I thought Aunt Hilda was the Boney pushing the baby carriage. This was just listed as "Umbrella Lady". I really like her and I already have her sitting on my bookcase shelf. 

Didn't we just have a conversation about making room in our homes by re-gifting boneys and other items......and here I go buying more stuff.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yay ScareyCarrie! Thanks for sharing. I think you and Little black cat chose great pieces! Can you find Aunt Hilda's framed picture here...









To see this picture in a larger format, it's in BoneyBunchLove's FB site in this photo album... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=375081519236933

Finally made it into work today! We're expecting more snow early next week so we bought lots of groceries tonight to get us through the next round. Thankfully, we only have weather like this once every 10 years or so.

Definately think you both need to frame the notes!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thanks for the framed pictures of the 2009 Boney's. I picked her out immediately. So fun to do that. Glad you made it to work. Your winter sounds like our winter. Hope you are enjoying the time off from work. And, yes, I am planning on framing my thank you note.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Are you still snowed in? Hope you are enjoying the snow. It is so pretty when it first falls. Reminds me of little diamonds. 

Question? - I have seen on some of the older boney's listed on Ebay "Designed by Ronnie Walker". What do you know about Ronnie Walker? Did this person work alongside Mark Cook? You are our "Boney Guru" so I had to ask you.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Apologies for the delay in responding...

Ronnie Walter - (learn more about the artist here... https://www.mercari.com/search/?keyword=Yankee Candle boney bunch ) - didn't design the 2008 Boney Bunch. 

Years ago, I had a conversation with an Ebay seller who lived near Mark Cook. Each year, he would come into the local Yankee Candle the day the Boney Bunch released to converse with the customers. She asked Mark about Ronnie and the 2008 collection. He explained that he was working with Ronnie, and during a communication between she and the manufacturer in China, there was a misunderstanding that led to her name being stamped on some of the 2008 collection. 

I wish I still had that email!

Anyway, that's the story. The 2008 collection was in fact designed by Mark Cook.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thank you so much for the information. That clears up the mystery of "Who designed the 2008 Boney Bunch"?

P.S. Thanks for the PM.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

If you had to pick your top 3 favorite of all time Boney Bunch pieces, what would they be?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just received my recent Ebay purchase. Bought him for $8.00. Love him.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Awesome find on the balloon boy! Congrats! He is one of my favorites, my ballon boy is unflocked for some reason, it must be a factory mistake, but i love his uniqueness. My 3 favorites would probably be 2008 lady with baby carriage, 2008 skeleton with pumpkin, and my Mr. Bones cat lantern. I also like our illusive Bonecula


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - You chose 3 great Boney's. As much as I would love to own the lady with the baby carriage, she is too pricey for me. Perhaps I will find her at a much more reasonable price some day in the future. I looked at Boney Bunch Love's poster of the 2008 figures to look at the skeleton with pumpkin. He is adorable. The Mr. Bone's cat lantern will be as elusive to obtain for me as is Bonecula. Hopefully, one day, we will both obtain him for our collections. 

My balloon boy is flocked and is so cute. Glad I found him at such a great price. I see him listed on Ebay for $69.95.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I'm not sure how my balloon boy ended up without flock, but I know every other one I've seen has been flocked! You seem to have really good luck with Ebay as far as pricing, so I do see a cat and a bonecula in your future, I hope I am that lucky!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I have taken into heart what you and grandma lise told me a while back - do your homework, and be patient. I already have seen many of the prices of the Boney's go down (Ebay). As far as my luck on Ebay - I just was at the right place at the right time and found a couple of pieces at great prices. 

I will continue to search for the elusive "Bonecula". We both need him in our collection. I think he would look great standing in front of the Fangtastic sign I bought from Mark.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you know why Yankee Candle made (makes) so many Bride and Groom Boney pieces? I could think of so many other styles that would work well (such as those fantastic prototypes).


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yes, our luck is being in the right place at the right time! Bonecula is definitely on my list, i need Hoot Gravely too, but he is still priced too high for me. I think he will go down in time. As far as the bride and groom pieces I think they were such a hit in 08 and 09 that they just kept on going with the theme, but I agree that it was too much. I have the 08 piece plus the 09 of them in back of the cake, that's it. Don't even get me started on those prototypes LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I like Hoot Gravely too because I like owls. I hope to find him at a decent price too. I am not a big fan of the bride and groom pieces, but, I may back collect just a couple of the older pieces.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Haunted Corner said:


> I know Michael sells those halloween villages. I think they look really awesome but I don't have a big enough place for them. Has anyone got any of those and been happy with them?


I don't have the high dollar collections like Lemax or SpookyTown or whatever, but I have amassed a whole lot of generic ceramic village pieces from various thrift stores. I have started to get a lot more selective since I have too many of them - they're so cute! My coffee table gets absolutely filled with no rhyme or reason with them.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't have any Halloween village houses, but I should get some to add to my display, I do like some of the Prettique pieces i see on Ebay!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I have some Lemax and Dept. 56 pieces. I will have to check out the Prettique pieces. Not sure what those look like.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - they are porcelain houses, from what I've seen it looks like most of them were made in the 90's...i think they're cute!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh ScareyCarrie! So glad you got Balloon Boy. He can be used in almost any display, A definite favorite. I back collected him for $40 years ago. And you got him for $8. What a great find!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - I paid about the same for my balloon boy, ScareyCarrie got a great deal!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I am very pleased with that price for Balloon Boy. When I saw what another one was selling for ($69.95) I just had to have him. He looks so cute on my bookcase. Did you pick up a frame for your thank you note?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Six months from now will be the 2019 Boney Bunch release party. I am so curious as to what designs they will have. I am hoping for a "Boney Wolf".


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I haven't had a chance to stop at Hobby Lobby this week, as I have been running some errands after work, I am going to try either today or tomorrow!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I am hoping for some more traditional items, a wolf sounds great, maybe even a Bonecula redone! I am just not into the themes they introduced in the last few years, i loved the kids last year, especially the skeleton boy!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I loved the kids from last year. I think I purchased the kids and witchy kitty. I wasn't impressed with the other ones. As far as the themes in past years, besides the bride and groom in different variations, which I believe has been overdone, there hasn't been much that thrilled me either. Still loving the 2008/2009 collections. Hopeful for a "knock your socks off" 2019 collection. 

I don't know if you like candles, but, check out Goose Creek Candles web page. They have a candle named "Warm and Welcome" that reminded me of you when I saw the label. Check it out.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

And yeah, I would be cool with a reissued Bonecula.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I feel the same about the Boney Bunch, I am also hoping for a few good surprises this year. I bought a frame today, it is black with black glitter so it matches my boneys perfectly! $4.00 at Hobby Lobby, can't beat that! Yes i love candles, i usually by bath and body works fall collection and burn them all year lol. I checked out Goose Creek and ended up getting a warm and welcome and a pumpkin pie for $9.99 each, I figured i might as well try them at that great price! As always thanks for the great find


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Your picture frame sounds perfect for the note. Cannot wait to see it. I actually prefer Goose Creek candles over Yankee and BBW. They seem to burn cleaner and provide more fragrance. I am going to order the Warm and Welcome too. Love the black cat on the label.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I will post a pic on Sunday of the frame, can't wait to see yours too! Thanks for the info on the candles, i stopped buying YC years ago and went to BBW, i like how GC has the "off season" candles discounted thru the year, at BBW once season is over they are gone till next year


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I will post a pic of my note in the frame this weekend. I hope you like the Goose Creek candles. I have been buying them for years once I became disenchanted with Yankee candles. Although, in their defense, I always buy Witches Brew for Halloween. I wish they sold that scent all year long. Let me know how you like the candles once you receive them.

P.S. I was going to order mine today and realized the sale is over.  But, they always have great sales, so I will wait for the next one.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here is a picture of my thank you note from Mark Cook. The frame is pretty simple, so i added some orange tissue paper to jazz it up.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - your thank you note looks great! Good idea with the tissue paper, I might have to get some...I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I figured orange tissue paper would contribute to its Halloween look. Cannot wait to see yours. It's so funny......we love the note just as much as the item we bought from him.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Was browsing on Etsy and came across a store called "TheBubblingCauldron". Looks like once the items in their store sell out, the store will close for good. Anyway, they have a "Black Cat Soap" which, again, made me think of you. Check it out if you can.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - here's my note, it's hard to tell the frame is black glitter from the pic, but I need some color on it to dress it up. I'm thinking maybe something I can glue on it from Michaels, like an orange pumpkin, what do you think? I start seeing Halloween the end of July, so its not like I have to wait too much longer lol. I checked out the bubbling cauldron, i love the black cat soap! Its so cute i think i might use it for display only! Etsy gets me into sooo much trouble lol this is the cute cat bag that i got custom made on etsy. She did a great job, good quality too! Of course I got a coin purse to match!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I love your picture frame. I think adding a pumpkin or other Halloween type things would be great, in fact, I think I will do the same. Thanks for the idea. The crossbody bag is so darn cute. That is you completely. Love that you bought a coin purse to match. 

Did you order the black cat soap from that Etsy store? I would probably use it as a display only too. I am fairly new to ordering from Etsy, but, yes, it can get you into trouble. So much out there. Thank you for sharing your pictures. I am sure there is more to come, from both of us.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - thanks for sharing your pics too! Your pics always look so cozy, like your home is very welcoming i love my Crossbody bag, i have a day of the dead one also. They have a ton of prints and she let me know that she will be making Halloween/Fall bags! I haven't ordered the soap yet I have about six things in my Etsy cart and I'm trying to decide what I want more LOL! I love how creative everyone is on Etsy...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

P.S. I am also waiting on my Goose Creek candles I can't wait to get them! I would love to get away from buying at BBW!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry for the duplicate post.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Thank you for saying that my home is welcoming. I try to make it that way with my colors and decorating. I am an "Old Soul" and I like the vintage/Victorian look. Please keep me informed when the Halloween/Fall crossbody bags become available. I may have to purchase one myself. I have a few things in my Etsy cart too. 

It takes a little longer to get your candles from Goose Creek, as they are a smaller company (compared to BBW/Yankee), but, they are worth the wait. Please let me know what you think about them once you receive them. I'll bet the one with the black cat will be your favorite.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here is my latest Ebay find. He is so cute.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Goose Creek has some amazing Halloween candles. I think you'll like them.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Ooohh i love Boo! He is so cute, definitely one of my favorites, i really like the classic style of the early pieces, hope they go that way this year! (Boo is also one of my black cats names) I can't wait for the Goose Creek candles, I am sure they will be awesome. I hope they have something like bbws pumkin pecan waffles which is my favorite!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I didn't know that this cute little Boney was named Boo. Such a fitting name as it looks like he is popping out of his coffin. Love that you have a cat named that too. 

Goose Creek has a lot of pumpkin candles. I hope you can find one similar to your favorite BBW. I look at a candle I might be interested in, read about the "notes" in the candle, then read the reviews. I think you will find many scents to your liking.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - i love Boo, such an awesome piece, i have him displayed year 'round in my "favorites" bookcase! I called about my Goose Creek Candle order because it still hasn't shipped yet ( I just wanted to make sure everything was okay with the order) the representative was very nice and said they were just behind in shipping because of the 9.99 sale. Boy, did I shop at the right time! I can't wait to get them, I'm so excited


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I have him sitting on one of my bookcase shelves. He fits right in. I can understand keeping Boo out all year long. I might do the same. Goose Creek is a smaller company compared to Yankee or BBW, so the orders take a little time. Glad you called though. I can believe that they were slammed by the $9.99 sale. Yes, you bought at the perfect time. I missed that particular sale by one day. But, never fear, they have many sales during the year. I will keep an eye out for any e-mails they send with their candles on sale. I really hope you like them.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I would like to start a small Halloween village, but I don't have a lot of room yet to display things. Would it be better for me to try to find actually smaller items (I think Dollar Tree used to have something like that?) or maybe just buy a haunted house or two from Lemax or Dept. 56? I liked the Lemax Squash Shack this year, but of course by the time I wanted to buy it everyplace was sold out, and there are a couple of other haunted houses from Lemax I've liked in recent years.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 - I am also limited on space for displays. I have a small shelf in my kitchen which I decorate for each holiday. Last Halloween I displayed the Squash Shack and Hallowgraves Manor from Lemax, and the Pumpkin water tower from Dept. 56. The squash shack is so cute. See if you can pick one up on Ebay. I will attach a picture of my display. 

A small display is doable. There is a YouTube channel entitled "Spooky Villages", hosted by a guy named Doug. He does videos on Lemax and Dept. 56 Houses. I believe he did one on each of the items listed above that I used in last years display. His videos give you an in depth look at whatever building he is showing. It may help you decide what you want for your own display.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here are a couple of pictures of my display from last Halloween.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Dept 56 and Lemax have the best houses, ScareyCarrie - i love the water tower, so cute! Ceo418 - I agree with ScareyCarrie, I think you can do a small display of a Halloween village.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I love the Pumpkin water tower too. It can be used in so many different displays.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

*Ebay is offering a coupon today*. 15% off your cart using code *PSAVETODAY*. Has to be used by 7 pm ET and the max is $100 off your cart. Every little bit helps when you are buying Halloween goodies such as the Boney Bunch.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just received my latest Ebay find. He and i wish all of you a Happy St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Happy St. Patrick's Day! Great find ScareyCarrie, love him!!!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

So, I ended up buying the Squash Shack on Ebay. I think it will fit nicely on one of the tables, and I can decide if there are any other pieces I want to add.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ceo418 - So happy that you decided on the Squash Shack. It will fit nicely in so many displays. You won't be sorry. Once you receive it and see how cute it is, I am quite sure you will be adding to your collection.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ceo418 - glad you bought the squash shack, I can't wait to see it in your display! I have been looking at some prettique pcs on Ebay to try and make a village, I'm not sure what i want to do yet


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I looked at some of the prettique pieces on Ebay. They are adorable. At least you have 7 months to decide about your design village.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I was just checking out some lemax pieces also, they are too cute! Just what i need, a new collection to start


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Both Lemax and Dept. 56 have unvailed their 2019 Halloween collection. If you own the Squash Shack, then check out "Pick Me Pumpkin Wagon" from Lemax. It is new this year and would go great with the Squash Shack. I think I will end up getting that piece for my display. 

If you love burning candles, then Dept. 56 has a new piece called "Wicked Wax Works". It's a cute little building. Might have to get that one too. So many choices.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I really like the 2019 lemax and dept 56 pieces. I like the Ravens Roost brewery and cafe, i will probably buy it. I found the squash shack for $27.99 including tax on Ebay so I purchased it. The pumpkin wagon would be a great compliment to it!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lemax says that the 2019 Spooky Town collection will become available for purchase "mid to late second quarter". I am assuming that means May/June? Does anyone else remember when they are available either on the Lemax website or through a retailer, i.e., Michael's?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - They are building a brand new Michaels and Homegoods in a new plaza on my way home from work, boy am I in trouble


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Michaels is going to love you.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Received my Gourd Shack today, I love it! Thanks for the great suggestion guys! It is very charming


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Only 5 months until the Yankee Candle Boney Bunch release party. Who's excited????


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I can't wait till the release party! I hope they go old school and design pieces like the 08 09 collection...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - That would be great if they did that. Or, at the very least, a couple of the prototypes that we talked about earlier. I am still hoping for a Werewolf Boney. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

A werewolf would be awesome! Also a Bonecula remake!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Prototypes too, those pieces were so awesome, i wonder if Mark Cook designed any of them


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I would love a Bonecula re-issue. Good question. I wonder if Mark designed any or all of those protorypes. They were great pieces. Too bad they thought that they weren't good enough to be a part of the Boney Bunch.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys - check out BBLs facebook page for new YC Halloween scents!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Thanks for the heads up. Curious to see what YC has for Halloween.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Little black cat! Just went to BoneyBunchLove's Facebook site, and saw a small porcelain ghost votive holder pictured with the two Halloween 2019 jar candles. I think it's the small ghost sold in the UK in 2016! 

Here's the link to the picture BBL posted... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch....1557349722./2181727628572304/?type=3&theater 

And for comparison, picture of the small and large, _one piece_ ghosts YC sold in the US in 2016...









Note the smaller opening in the top and the open back.

And pictures I took today of my two small YC ghosts _sold in the UK_ in 2016...

















Note the wider open top that tilts down toward the back _with no opening in the back_; the bottom part consists of a porcelain plate with a glass votive holder glued to it, which the ghost, the top part, rests on. 

I have both styles, but like the UK ones best for tabletop displays because there's no open back. 

So are they going to sell the 2016 UK style ghost this year? Maybe, maybe not. Can hardly wait to find out!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thank you so much for posting the pictures of the different styles of ghost votive holders. I own both the big and small ones from 2016. I agree with you about the UK ones, they are better for tabletop displays. I like the large opening on he top instead of having the opening in the back. It would be nice if Yankee sold the UK style ones here in the states this year.
*
Only 3 more months before the Yankee Candle Halloween release party, featuring the Boney Bunch. Cannot wait.......*


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I am hoping for more Boney "kids". I really loved Skeleton Boy and Lil Witch from last year.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Still waiting on the Spookytown release!!! ScareyCarrie - have you see anything in stores yet? Nothing at our Michaels down here in Florida.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I have not seen anything yet. I am on the look-out, and I will let you know when I do. You let me know when you do. Did you get a chance to look at the Gift Spice website? I am anxious to get a couple of pieces for my Halloween display this year. BTW - Goose Creek had their candles for $9.99 this weekend. I almost bought some more, but I contained myself.......this time.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Yes, I checked out the gift spice website, i want to order the former cat lady and the small pumpkins and cats. Have you ordered from them before? Just wondering if they are legit...I haven't seen anything in stores, but will let you know as soon as I do! I got an email about the Goose Creek sale, I am trying to be good, so I didn't order any, I'm trying to wait for the Halloween scents!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I have not yet ordered from GIft Spice, but I will. There are a couple of items I like, actually, the same ones you do. They are a good company. Doug that does the YouTube videos about Lemax and Dept. 56 buys from them and he gives them high praises. So, I would feel comfortable ordering from them. I didn't buy any of the GC candles with this recent sale........but that's not to say that I won't when the next sale appears.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Check out the YouTube channel "Spooky Villages". Doug, the host, recently posted a video entitled "Beginners Guide to Halloween Villages" (Lemax & Dept. 56). I think you will find it helpful with your display this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

He also has reviewed a couple new Lemax pieces already, the Clown Train, and the Graveyard dance. He will post a new video every week through September. He reviews Lemax and Dept. 56 Halloween buildings. I found his videos very helpful in my past purchases of buildings for my displays.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My latest addition to my Boney Bunch family. He cost me $4.25. Yankee had him for $5.00, with 15% off of that. Happy to have him.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Awesome ScareyCarrie! He was my favorite this year, he looks good with balloon boy?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

For that price i couldn't go wrong. You're right, he would look great alongside balloon boy.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to share some information about Yankee's upcoming *Halloween Preview party*. It will be on Saturday, August 24th. The theme is "*A Haunting We Will Go*". They will be offering 2 new Halloween candles. One is called *"Trick or Treat" *and has orange wax with an picture of a Jack O 'Lantern and a black cat on the label. The second is called *"Haunted Hayride*" and has purple wax (unsure of the picture on the label). I also heard that the Boney Bunch will be back with an offering of about 10-12 pieces. Making a comeback will be Halloween tea light candles. If you remember, they were not offered last year which was strange since many of the Boney pieces are made for tea lights. I hope that they bring back my favorite Halloween candle - Witches Brew. I have heard talk that they may not. Guess time will tell. 

Anyway, just wanted to share what I know so far. I will keep you posted. Please share any information you have about Yankee's upcoming Halloween season. So far, the 2019 Yankee Halloween season sounds promising. It can only get better after a dismal 2018.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - That Trick or Treat candle with.the black cat on the label is right up your alley. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I received an e-mail from Michaels, so I looked at their Lemax stuff. Looks like most of the new Halloween Lemax items will be available around July 19th. I am interested in the Clock, but it is $130 full price.  I would definitely need a 50% off coupon to get that. Thought I would let you know.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi ScareyCarrie! I will definitely check out the new Trick or Treat candle, its just so hard to buy a YC candle since we found GC lol! Can't wait for the Lemax pieces, I would like to get at least 2 house/building pieces, and a few accessories. I'm going to check out the website now! Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I kinow what you mean about buying Yankee candles. These new Halloween scents sound intriguing. But, before buying them, I would have to smell them in person. Guess we are spoiled with Goose Creek candles. I am looking forward to their Halloween line-up. 

I keep looking at the Lemax Spookytown pieces and changing my mind on which ones to get.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I would like to buy the Brewery, the Library, and the Outhouse, but like you say, it will depend on price and coupons!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I like the outhouse too. I also would like to get the pumpkin trailer and the cuckoo clock. Coupons, coupons, coupons.........


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

If you work outside of the home, do you have the luxury of decorating your workplace/cubicle/office, etc? Was wondering if you are able to have Halloween at home and at work.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I absolutely do. I have a bunch of stuff I put up in my office every Halloween. I work for one of the studios so it is a creative environment and there is no issue at all, in fact, the whole office gets decorated, too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

That sounds amazing Famous Pumpkin. Sounds like you work in a wonderful, creative environment. I work in health care so we cannot decorate very much, if at all, so I envy those that can.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> That sounds amazing Famous Pumpkin. Sounds like you work in a wonderful, creative environment. I work in health care so we cannot decorate very much, if at all, so I envy those that can.


Creative? Most of the time. Wonderful? Every once in a while. _LOL_ I do know I am lucky, though. Thanks!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Looks like Michaels has some of the new 2019 Spookytown Lemax pieces available. I saw the Ghouly Grocer and the Raven's Brewery that you said you liked. They also have a 50% off coupon that you can use on an item - today only. Looks like the outhouse is "coming soon". Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Awesome! I can't make it there tonite, but I will head to the store tomorrow! Did you see them online or in the store?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I just came back from a Michael's store. They had NO Spookytown out yet. I wanted to see the pieces that I was interested in before I bought them. Thought since they were online that they would be in the stores. No such luck. But, you can order the pieces you like online using that coupon. Do you know which pieces you want for sure?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I just ordered the Brewery lol i found a 40% off code. I want the Library, but it's expensive so I'm going to have to wait on that piece, hopefully another coupon will come out, also I would like to see it in person. The tilt and hurl looks cute too, but man is it expensive! I'll get the outhouse also...how about you?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little Black Cat. - There are 2 coupons for today. One is for 40% off (promo code 40SAVE7719) and 50% off (promo code Z3SR90QH8ZYZ). Happy you bought the Brewery. I also thought the Tilt & Hurl looked cute, but boy, the price. I am thinking of ordering the cuckoo clock, but, even with the coupon it is pricey. Also, i would like to see the more expensive pieces in person. You can only use most Michaels coupons on full price items so it's good you bought the brewery today. Once they put thosge pieces on sale you cannot use those 40-50% off coupons. I do like the Pick me Pumpkin wagon. Might order that today. I'll let you know what i order.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I like the Pick me Pumpkin Wagon also, it will look cute with the shack we bought during the "off" season. I am with you on seeing those expensive pieces first, I took a chance on the Brewery so we will see how it looks, definitely let me know if you order anything! Are you getting any of the small accessories?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I will get a couple of the small pieces, the owls and the outhouse for sure. If for some reason you are not happy with the brewery you can always return it at a Michaels store. Hope that isn't necessary and you love it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

FYI - The Tilt N Hurl is already "Sold Out" online. Hopefully they will get more in.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I just ordered the Pick Me Pumpkin wagon. I agree, this piece will go wonderfully with the Sqash Shack that we both have.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I checked out the owls, they are cute, i might have to get them too! Yes, fingers crossed for a good paint job on the Brewery!!!?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Yay! I'm glad you got the pumpkin wagon, fingers crossed for all good paint jobs this year!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes, Lemax pieces are notorious for poor paint jobs. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh no! Sounds like Boney Bunch of recent years ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Speaking of the Boney Bunch, do you own the 2008 Aunt Hilda with the spider web dress? Not sure if they call her Aunt Hilda.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes! I got her in 08 when they were released


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Lucky you. That means you paid the original price. I would like to own her one day. She would go well with my Aunt Hilda with the umbrella. What do you think would be a fair secondary market price i should pay if i see one?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I love her! She looks great lit up. I think I would pay somewhere around 40 or 50 dollars for her.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Little Black Cat. She looks like she would be awesome when lit.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I'll keep a lookout on Ebay for you!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Just received an e-mail from Michaels stating that my order has shipped. Looking forward to seeing the "Pick Me Pumpkin" wagon.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - i just got my email too! Can't wait! I hope the paint jobs are good


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Check out the "Black Cat" candle that Kringle candle is selling. They are taking pre-orders for their Halloween collection of candles. I have not bought from them before, but a couple of the candles look awesome. I immediately thought of you when I saw the black cat one.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Goose Creek has their large jar candles on sale for $9.00 today. I know we are both anxiously awaiting their Halloween collection.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I received my "Pick Me Pumpkin" wagon today. I also went to Michael's tonight and bought the "Tilt N Hurl". I couldn't resist since I had a 60% off coupon. So a $140 item cost me $56. Not bad. I will investigate both items over the weekend to make sure they not damaged in any way. Did you receive your Raven Brewery?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi ScareyCarrie - I got my Raven's Brewery last night! The paint job has a few flaws, but i can fix most of them with a sharpie/nail polish lol! I'm glad you got your tilt n hurl, you will have to let me know how you like it, I might get it if I can get a 60% off coupon! Let me know how the paint is on yours once you open them. Does your Michaels have them in the store???


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I checked out the Kringle candles, they have awesome labels! I liked the haunted house and the black cat. I wonder if they are as good as GC?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - So glad you received your Raven's Brewery. Most times you can touch up the paint yourself like you said, using a sharpie/nail polish, etc. I will let you know how I like the Tilt n Hurl. I couldn't say no with a 60% off coupon. It reminds me of the carnivals I used to go to when I was younger and would ride the Tilt A Whirl. I used a coupon from A.C. Moore. Sign up to receive their e-mails, that's how I received the coupon. It is a 3rd party company, but Michael's honors their coupons. My Michael's store did not have them displayed yet, but on-line it said it was "in stock", so I called them and they checked storage and found one for me. They put it on hold at the front desk for 24 hours. So I went yesterday to pick it up. 

I did order the Black Cat and Haunted House candles from Kringle. I will let you know what I think of them when they arrive. They are supposed to ship in mid-August. Still waiting for Goose Creek to announce their Halloween line. 

Try to stay cool.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Just read the Boney Bunch 2019 thread. There are a couple Boney's shown, as well as a tealight holder, which looks awesome, and talk of discounted candles on the day of the YC Halloween Preview party. So happy to see that Witches Brew is available. That is my favorite Halloween candle. A little more than a month away until the party.........


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@thisdougsforu - Thanks for the "Preview" of the YC Halloween Preview. Curious to see what other Boney's will be available. So happy to see my favorite Halloween candle will be returning........Witches Brew.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @thisdougsforu - Thanks for the "Preview" of the YC Halloween Preview. Curious to see what other Boney's will be available. So happy to see my favorite Halloween candle will be returning........Witches Brew.


YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS! Witches Brew lives on!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin - So glad to hear of another Witches Brew lover.........


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - thanks for letting me know! Love the circus theme, i live near Sarasota which is the home of Ringling Brothers and we go to the circus every year in the winter when they are here. I love love that tealight holder... let me know about the tilt and hurl


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Received my latest Ebay find yesterday, Yankee Candle Foggy Nights tealight holder. The glass shade was completely shattered due to poor wrapping. Ebay seller did the right thing and credited me for the item.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh no!!! So sorry, that is a great piece


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Yeah, I know, I'm bummed.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I am so happy that you love the Circus Themed Boney's. I am so curious to know what other themes they might have. I also know that I will be getting that tealight holder.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Check out the Collections website. They have a few black cat items that I think you might like. www.collectionsetc.com


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I think i might get the cat pic lol! I can't believe how good the prices are...have you bought anything from them before?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Yes, I have bought from them before and have been pleased with the merchandise. They have some really nice Fall/Halloween items, and the prices are extremely reasonable. The cat picture is right up your alley.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I made sure all of my purchases from Michael's and Cracker Barrel worked. They did!!! I love the "Pick Me Pumpkin" wagon, and the "Tilt n Hurl". There are lights and music with the ride. So cute. The wagon is lights only, but I love it. It will pair nicely with last years Squash Shack. The Haunted Tree from Cracker Barrel is lights only, but nice for a display.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Apologize for the duplicate pictures.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - wow! Everything looks great!!! Tilt n Hurl is really impressive, i like the fact that it moves...Pumpkin Wagon looks good too, i like the jack o lantern sitting out front. The tree is from Cracker Barrel? That is nice, i might have to go for breakfast next weekend! Were the paint jobs all ok?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Oops i got so excited by the pics, i didn't read the whole way thru, i see the tree is from CB, is it porcelain?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - The paint jobs were good and the Haunted Tree from CB is a heavy ceramic ??, definitely not plastic. It is a substantial piece. Overall, I am happy with my Lemax Spooky Town pieces. I think I am good on bigger pieces, so now, I will acquire a couple of the smaller ones, i.e., the owls and the outhouse. How about you? Do you want anymore of the bigger Spooky Town Pieces?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I still want to get the Library but I am waiting on a good coupon, i like the Grocery store too. I think 3 or 4 will make a nice small Village, I want to get the outhouse too and a few small pieces. In your opinion, how long should I wait to get the big houses? Is it better to get them earlier, or should I wait?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I suggest getting them sooner rather than later. Right now they are regular priced, which means you can use a great 50-60% off coupon either from Michael's or from A.C. Moore. Once they put them on sale you cannot use a % off coupon off of regular priced items. There was a 60% off coupon from A.C. Moore today. Did you sign up to receive their e-mails? The Grocery store and Library will make for a great village. So, if you can, try to get the pieces you want soon. Please let me know when you get the pieces.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Love that tilt n hurl!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Momof2! - Thanks. It is a awesome piece.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I looked on the AC Moore website, but I couldn't find anywhere to sign up for the coupons so I looked online and got the coupon code for 60% off but it wouldn't work on the Michaels site!!! I will wait to see if a good coupon comes out this week from Michaels and will order them sooner rather than later. I'll get the Library first and a few small accessories, then I'll get the Grocery Store


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - The 3rd party coupons (A.C. Moore) will not work on the Michael's website. I found it easier to print it out and take it to Michael's for use at checkout. Sometimes Michael's will have a great 50 or 55% off coupon, so I would be on the look-out for that. I know I am. If I see it I will let you know. The Library and the Grocery Store will be awesome pieces to add to your growing little village.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Thanks for looking out for me! I will be on the lookout too, I don't want to wait too long to get them and miss out on a good deal...are you going to the BB preview party?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I plan on attending the BB preview party? I attended the last 2 years and it was fun. I know when you buy the BB on-line you get it in the original packaging, as opposed to buying it in the store without it. Unsure if I will order things the night before from the website. Are you planning on attending the YC Preview Party?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Yes, I am planning on going this year. I am so picky about the paint jobs I feel like I'm missing out if I don't get to pick my own I ordered online last year the pieces I really wanted and that I thought would sell out, then compared the 2 and kept the best one and took the other back. Not trying to be a complainer but the Parties were better a few years ago when they really got into dressing up and decorating, but who knows they could be great this year! I sure hope so!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I don't blame you for wanting to see the Boney Bunch in the store and pick the best ones. That makes sense. I'm with you on the paint jobs. I always look for the best ones too. Yeah, the Preview party last year was kind of a bust. The store that I go to was not decorated and the staff were not in costume. Was just like any other day. I hope they do better this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - FYI - A.C. Moore has a 55% off coupon today. Check it out.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - thanks, i see the coupon! I'm going to try to go after work to see if my Michaels has a Library, if I can't make it I will just have to wait for a good Michaels coupon


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

*Only one month from today, August 24th, for the Yankee Candle Halloween Preview Party, including the 2019 Boney Bunch. Time to get excited. *


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Well hello, circus theme. Loving the cute non-BB stuff, too. Oh, Halloween at YC, I missed you so much last year.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

New video posted on BBL revealing another circus piece!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

What is everyone thinking of the "Circus" themed Boneys thus far?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I love the top hat, it reminds me of the older Boneys, I really like him!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - There is an A.C. Moore 60% coupon today. Also Michael's has a 50% off coupon. Wanted to let you know.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I just left Michaels lol I bought the Library, the outhouse and the set of 3 tombstones. The nice cashier let me use the coupon twice!!! I loved the tilt n hurl in action, and the clock was amazing. I like the pumpkin wagon, might be back for that to go with the squash shack, and thats it, I have to stop!!!?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - That is amazing. So happy that you got the pieces you wanted, and was able to use the coupon twice. Was it the 60% off coupon from A.C. Moore? The pumpkin wagon will look so nice alongside the Squash Shack. And, guess what, there is no stopping us.........


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - it was the 50% from Michaels! Did you see the Cuckoo clock in person? What do you think about the tall Boney? Gosh we are never going to stop!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I have not seen the Cuckoo clock in person yet. Did you see it? What did you think? Happy you were able to use the 50% off coupon....twice. Nice sales person. I like the tall Boney, especially the top hat he is wearing. It is reminiscent of the older ones. I hope the remaining boney's for 2019 will be based on the older "Victorian" type ones. I wouldn't mind a re-boot of the 2008/2009 ones.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Yes, I saw the Cuckoo Clock, I thought it was much better in person, I would love to get it but would need a 60% off coupon for it! I agree with you in the Boneys, I hope the rest are Victorian also, reminds me of the Mark Cook styles!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

So glad to be back and catching up with all your posts ScareyCarrie and Little black cat.

Really like this year's circus theme. The Boney on stilts is a must have, also the Boney in the cannon. And I like the ring master too!

My closest YC store is an hour and a half away. Going to call the store to see if I can persuade them to mail me the invitation pictured in BoneyBunchLove's reveal video...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=419725448636173



Am going to have to get a second job to pay for this year's collection. [giggle]


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Welcome Back!! We missed you. I would also love to obtain one of those invitations. It looks awesome. I am loving the circus theme as well. Curious as to what the remaining boney's will be. Little black cat and myself are hoping for something along the lines of the "Victorian" theme. Something in line with the Mark Cook designs of old. Looks like we will all be looking for a second job.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I contacted Goose Creek the other day to ask when the Halloween collection will be available. I received a reply today. They said that they will be available "soon", no exact date was mentioned. As soon as I see them available I'll let you know.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I can't wait for the GC candles to come out, I am currently burning one of my Pumpkin Pie candles now, they smell so good! I was in BBW this weekend and got a few hand sanitizers, I was tempted by the candles but didn't do it. Their Halloween pieces were cute, but nothing I couldn't live without. Grandma Lise - welcome back!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I was looking through some of my unburned candles yesterday and came across a GC Pumpkin Pie one. I opened the lid to smell it......sooooo good. I may have to start burning that one very soon. This way I can make room for new candles.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yesss, they smell so good! So much better than BBW. It was hard to go in and not get any candles, but i kept on thinking of GC!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I am proud of your willpower.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Is it me, or does this "Mr. Skelly Bones" figure somewhat resemble the Boney Bunch? The eyes and nose?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yes! I agree, it does look like Mr. Bones. What is it ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I was looking at a website called "The Holiday Barn". They have some really cool Halloween decorations and figurines....but pricey. There are a few of these skeleton figures in different costumes. It's funny, as I was scrolling through the pages this Mr. Bones look-alike caught my eye. You should check out that store.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - *GOOSE CREEK HALLOWEEN CANDLES ARE ON-LINE.  CHECK THEM OUT. They have some awesome looking labels/scents.......including "Black Cat". *


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - i just placed my order! I got black cat and trick or treat... ? so happy i can't wait to smell them! I checked out the holiday barn, very nice but expensive!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - which ones did you order?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I did not order mine yet. Going to do so very shortly. Somehow I knew you would order Black Cat.  I ordered Trick or Treat last year and liked it. I'm going to look at them closely and figure out the scents that I want. So happy that they are here!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I just ordered Witches Cauldron, Black Cat and Pumpkin Patch. Cannot wait to receive them. There were more that I wanted, but I thought I would start with these.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

*Only 3 more weeks until the Yankee Candle Halloween Preview Party.......including the Boney Bunch. *


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yay! I'm glad you got what you wanted...I am doing the same, i would like a few more but will wait to see what these smell like before I make a decision. Can't wait till the preview party, I hope there are more leaks before then so I can decide which ones I can't live without!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I am so curious to know what other Boney's are out there this year. Still hoping for some old time Victorian style ones.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I am too, I also would like the older Victorian style. I haven't seen any new updates on BBL, but hopefully soon!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I was at Michaels and got the Ghouly Grocers 50% off!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Awesome!!!! Your little village is coming together.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Have you decided where you will hang your Mark Cook "Ricket"? He is so cute and will look great this Halloween......or every day.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - i have him hung up in my spare bedroom aka Halloween room lol next to my Halloween bookcase. I'll probably put him downstairs for the season, how about "Fangtastic"?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - He will be displayed in my kitchen once I put out my Halloween decor. Excited to have him. What is in your Halloween bookcase?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - my bookcase has all of my "can't live without" boneys and other Halloween decorations. Although I need about 2 bookcases for ALL of my favorites lol! I can't wait to put my Village together, I'm deciding on where to put it. I would like to get 2 of the fall trees to go along with the buildings, then i think I'm good  ?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I got my GC candles today, they are awesome! If you like Marshmallows, you will like "black cat"?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow i just looked on the GC website and ALL Halloween candles are sold out!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I haven't received my GC order yet, but I did order a day or two after you did. Excited to smell them, and, yes, I do like marshmallows, so I know I will love Black Cat. Wow!! Already sold out of their Halloween candles. I hope they get more in because I want to try a couple more of them. 

What are your "cannot live without" boney's? I have to live vicariously through you and Grandma Lise since I am fairly new to collecting them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I just looked at the GC website and there is a message up at the top stating that they are opening a new warehouse and the new candles are in transit to this warehouse and should be available very soon. They say in a couple of days. Whew!!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - these are a few of my favorites, I'll get more pics this weekend of the rest. My favorites are the 08 and 09 collections and all the Mr. Bones and friends pieces, I can't live without them! I wil definitely be ordering more candles when they are back in stock.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - oops i posted a pic of baby Clara cleaning her feet lol!!! Oh well at least you can get a laugh!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - If only I were as limber as Baby Clara.  She's adorable. I love your Mr. Bones and friends pieces. Wish you would have been able to purchase that plate we saw a while back. Wonder if he still has them up on Ebay. I too like the 08 and 09 pieces. I was able to obtain a few pieces during the year. Just recently there was an 08 Aunt Hilda (spider web dress) on Ebay. Was listed as new in original box and the seller was asking $87.50. I offered 65 and he countered with $72. What stopped me from buying it is that just recently, Boney Bunch Love posted a picture of her Aunt Hilda and talked about how she loved the upside down orange heart necklace she wears. Well, the Ebay one's necklace did not look like an orange heart, it looked like an orange "blob". I would not have known it was a heart if I didn't see BBL's. Also, when I looked closely at her face, it appeared to have a couple of fine line scratches on it. She's on my list of Boney's I would love to own. I think she would look great next to my Aunt Hilda w/umbrella. I'll keep my eyes open for her. Someday, perhaps. 

Anyway, cannot wait to see more pictures of your collection. Are you going to burn your GC Halloween candles now, or can you hold out until Halloween?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I am currently burning the pumpkin pie, i have been for a while, i would like to bun the black cat next, but would like to get a back up first ?. I saw the post by BBL about Aunt Hilda too, I just checked mine and the necklace isn't even painted orange! I got mine on the release day in 2008. I didn't even know what it was supposed to look like lol!!! I still love her though. I don't own the umbrella lady, but would love to have her someday. I saw the guy on Ebay still has the plates for sale, wish i could have got one too. I'm still keeping an eye out for you for Aunt hilda. I'll get some pics this weekend. Are you burning your new candles yet???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I just received my candles today and they smell great. I will try to save them for Fall, but that probably won't last. ? Received these items today that i bought from Ebay. The whole lot was $30. I really only wanted the crow tealight holder, but i do like the Boney jar holder. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Good deal! I have the crow tealight holder, i have seen it for 30 dollars by itself! Did the witch come with it? She is cute! Are you going to order more candles? Do you like the black cat?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Little black cat - you've made me feel better about getting a good deal. Yes, the witch came with it, as well as 3 votive holders (not Yankee). I saw the tealight holder on Ebay just the other day for $65.00. Yes, I will be ordering more candles, like you, a back up for Black Cat too. I want to order trick-or-treat this time. What do you think of the scent? I watched a review of the GC candles on the "Hauling Wax" YouTube channel. Doug is the host, and he is also the host of "Spooky Villages" where he reviews Lemax Spookytown and Dept. 56 buildings. He just raves about the Trick or Treat candle. So much for us not buying a lot of stuff because we have no room.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat I did get a chuckle when I saw Baby Clara's pic. She looks very sweet and playful. 

ScareyCarrie, you got a great deal on that Ebay lot. Wow!

Our son is selling his house so I bought a blanket and pillow for his downstairs couch...at HomeGoods of course! I was good. Picked up what I came for first, then proceeded to search the store for all their Halloween displays. [giggle] I brought home two felt garlands. Stopped by again last night and picked up two more. The smaller garland featuring 5 ghosts and 5 jack-o-lanterns is from TJMaxx. Not much yet at Marshalls.

Love these. Getting excited about decorating.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Grandma Lise - I am happy with my recent Ebay purchase. I went to Marshall's yesterday after work, but they had very little Halloween out. I did see the felt ghost/pumpkin garland. Almost bought it. Now that I am looking at your pictures, I just might go back and pick up a box. They are so cute. I would really love the one with the cat and the skull. Sounds like you are having fun decorating your son's new home.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - GC candles are back in stock! I just picked up an extra black cat and bought a candy corn, I'm sure I will like it!. I stopped at our new homegoods, they only had one small section of Halloween goodies, so I am headed to the larger store tomorrow? just what i need, more stuff! Grandma lise - love the garland, i agree with ScareyCarrie, I would love the cat/skull one!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Great news. Thanks for letting me know. Now i can order a couple more. Because, you know, i don't have enough candles.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Lol i hear ya, i am a complete disaster this year as far as going easy on buying things!!! I did pick up this cute mug at homegoods for $4.99, its much bigger than it looks in the pic!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I would have bought that too. It's adorable. Love the cat piece behind it too. What is it?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - its a cat candy dish i got from pier 1 a few years ago...i have some coffee flavor hard candies in it now!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - these are my "can't live withouts" lol!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Love your "Cannot Live Without" collection of Boneys and Mr. Bones and Friends pieces. I am happy to know that I have a couple of those pieces. Still trying to obtain a couple more of the ones you have. Great collection. You were fortunate to discover them right when they started in 2008. I don't know what I was doing or how I haven't heard about them until the last couple of years. Oh well, at least now I can enjoy collecting the new ones, as well as trying to back-collect a few from the past. Thanks so much for sharing your pictures.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, HomeGoods here is continuing to put new Halloween decor out, but TJMaxx put it out then took most of it off the floor, I assume because they had other new merchandise that came in and needed to be sold first. But still, it was weird. There's a few things out at Marshall's but not much yet. Haven't gone to Ross yet.

Little black cat, makes me happy to see your collection of favorite, and I love the artwork on the large tea cup. Nice find!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a gargoyle collection that sits on my desk year round.









Let me introduce you -
The big boy in the middle is Doc









From the left is Bashful, Sleepy and Sneezy









and on the right is Grumpy, Dopey and Happy!









_[edit] omg, why is Doc's pic so Big?!_


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - thanks, I got him at homegoods, i love mugs!
Tannasgach - awesome collection, love your gargoyles! I'm glad someone else keeps their collection up all year!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Grandma lise - I will keep checking on Halloween merchandise at Marshalls. They should be putting more out very soon. I will also have to go to Home Goods, T.J. Maxx, etc. I am hoping that once September hits, it will be full on Halloween at those type of stores.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I knew you'd be on top of that Mr. Bones and Friends mug on Ebay.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Tannasgach - Wow!!! What a collection of gargoyles. I wouldn't want to mess with Doc. Love that you named them after the seven dwarfs. Happy too that you leave your collection up all year. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Errr, I don't keep my Halloween stuff out year round because I just love going through my "stuff" every year and redecorating for Halloween but I have a few touches here & there, like the gargoyles. 

I'm fascinated by old architecture and I figure the gargoyles, actually grotesques, are good things because they were originally added to buildings to ward off evil. Works for me. I was looking at them one day and figured they needed names. I love the individually of all their faces and the 7 Dwarfs came to mind. lol

Now, don't you worry about ol' Doc. He's contemplating; not sure about what though. Reminds me of Rodin's "The Thinker" statue.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Tannasgach - There is a building on my block that has gargoyles on top. Every time I look at them I smile. They look like protectors of the building and not afraid of anything. I can understand why you love for them. Glad to know that ol' Doc is busy contemplating his next move and not out to harm anyone.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Tannasgach love your collection. I had no idea that gargoyles could vary so much in their moods. How long did it take you to collect them and where did you find them? It's a really fun collection. They look great displayed together.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I love your gargoyles, Tannasgach!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Tannasgach - There is a building on my block that has gargoyles on top. Every time I look at them I smile. They look like protectors of the building and not afraid of anything. I can understand why you love for them. Glad to know that ol' Doc is busy contemplating his next move and not out to harm anyone.


You have gargoyles in your neighborhood?! Cool, have you named them yet?  Doc is very majestic looking, he's probably wondering how he ended up on this shelf with these other bozos.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

grandma lise said:


> Tannasgach love your collection. I had no idea that gargoyles could vary so much in their moods. How long did it take you to collect them and where did you find them? It's a really fun collection. They look great displayed together.


Thank you grandma lise! Doc was gifted to me by my daughter and the others I found at thrift shops. I have a few other ones too but I never buy them from a store, I have to "find" them second hand. Not sure why, it just makes it more fun that way.

Technically, a _grotesque_ is any carved stone statue on a building whose purpose is to protect against evil while a_ gargoyle_ has a water spout or drain pipe designed to keep water away from a building. So all gargoyles are grotesques while not all grotesques are gargoyles. Today a gargoyle is usually portrayed as a winged beast but originally they could be humans, animals or mythical creatures. Some are quite hilarious while others are downright naughty. Here's my Pinterest collection:


https://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/gargoyles-grotesques/



I bet if any of those old stone carvers were around today they would definitely be haunters.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Impy said:


> I love your gargoyles, Tannasgach!


Thank you Impy! Does anyone else collect gargoyles?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Tannasgach, your gargoyles are awesome! I will have to keep a lookout at the goodwill for some next time I'm there!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie and Grandma lise - I was at homegoods, Marshalls, tjmaxx and Ross this weeked in search of Halloween goodies, not a lot so far, I did get a cool pumpkin and raven mug though( just what i needed after my cat mug find!!!?)they are so cheap i hate to pass them up! I'll post a pic later


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tannasgach - I found your explanation on the difference between gargoyles and grotesques fascinating. You could have wrote 5 pages about them and I would have just kept reading. So very interesting. That's what I love about this forum, you learn about so many different collections, and the stories behind them. I absolutely know why you prefer to "hunt" for your gargoyles. It makes the find that much more rewarding. I have not named the gargoyles that are on my neighbors building, but, I am going to look at them ever so closely and think of a couple of fitting names for them. I will let you know what I come up with.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - My local Marshalls had very little Halloween out yet. I'll try back in a couple of weeks. Cannot wait to see the new raven and pumpkin mug you picked up. I have many mugs for all different holidays, but, for some reason, I always have to buy a new Halloween one.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Tannasgach - Absolutely love your pinterest collection. I agree with you, those stone carvers would most definitely be haunters.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Tannasgach, agreed. It's so much more fun buying 2nd hand items. I've done the same since 2009. Enjoyed your images on Pinterest. I'm winding down on collecting, but hope you'll continue posting here about everything gargoyles. 

ScareyCarrie, I try to go weekly to HomeGoods and the other home decor stores, though as I write this I realize you may not have stores within a few miles of home like I do. It's fun seeing the merchandise as it comes in. If you call the stores, they sometimes know when they're going to put out the bulk of their Halloween items, or perhaps which days they put new shipments on the floor.

Little black cat, looking forward to seeing that mug. So far, the mug you posted here is the only one I've really liked. You have a good eye for design.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Little black cat said:


> Tannasgach, your gargoyles are awesome! I will have to keep a lookout at the goodwill for some next time I'm there!


Thank you Little black cat. I'll tell ya, they're not that easy to find. But once you get to used to looking for them, your eye can immediately find one on a shelf filled with knickknacks.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Tannasgach - I found your explanation on the difference between gargoyles and grotesques fascinating. You could have wrote 5 pages about them and I would have just kept reading. So very interesting. That's what I love about this forum, you learn about so many different collections, and the stories behind them. I absolutely know why you prefer to "hunt" for your gargoyles. It makes the find that much more rewarding. I have not named the gargoyles that are on my neighbors building, but, I am going to look at them ever so closely and think of a couple of fitting names for them. I will let you know what I come up with.


haha, that's great you're going to name them; keep me posted. And you're right, I'm always learning something new around here.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys, here's the mug I got at Homegoods. Again, it's a lot bigger than it looks in the pic. I couldn't pass it up for $3.99!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - That mug reminds me of an Edgar Allen Poe movie, "The Raven". I love it, and for that price, how could you say no. 

FYI - That women has a new listing on Ebay for the entire lot of Boney Bunch figures, etc., for $1500.00.  It appears to be the one I was talking to you about. Check it out.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I lost out on the mug, but thats ok, I'm sure I'll get it in the future for a good price!!! I looked and the lot of boneys is $1000.00 now. I would get the Umbrella Hilda if she would sell them individually?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I saw a few people bidding on the mug and I was hoping you were one of them. You'll find one for your collection, I have no doubt. I wish that Ebay seller would make the items available individually. Looks like she wants to do a "One and Done" transaction with local pick-up.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Pictures of the YC Halloween 2019 catalog pages posted this morning on the BoneyBunchLove site... 

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/ 

This year's catalog cover has a black background with the large purple jar candle, "Haunted Hayride". Look for it on BBL's website. 

And Mayor of Haddonfield, also posted pictures of the catalog on the Boney Bunch 2019 thread, posts #68 and #69!

Yay! Loving this year's circus theme!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I've wanted to do a Halloween Carnival display forever so am loving the circus theme! 

My favorites are Boney On Stilts, Freak Show, Twins, Boney Clowns, Ringmaster, Knife Thrower, and Cannon. Not sure about the wedding couple. Need to see more pictures of it. I'll buy the remaining four circus pieces too. I think some of the older victorian/edwardian pieces will mix in well with this year's collection. 

Boney Clowns is a really nice piece. I think it would look great elevated in a display. The guy in the cannon makes me giggle. 

Wish only my house was bigger and I had more table top space!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat, am loving the mugs you're finding. 

This week I found 3 more "must haves" at HomeGoods. Someone mentioned using the Halloween themed book boxes for display on shelves. Loved that idea and remembered I was looking for books at thrift stores last year to elevate pieces in my Boney Bunch displays so got two book boxes and another felt garland...



















I'll keep checking back weekly at the home decor stores and thrift stores but think I'm about done. Just waiting to order the Boney Bunch now.

Fall is the best time for me to sort and organize collections, but it's daunting process. I've stepped down from all volunteer community responsibilites for the next six months, so hoping, hoping to make some headway, unlike previous years. I'm amazed by how much my Halloween collection has grown over the last decade, thanks in great part no doubt to Boney Bunch Love and Halloween Forum. There's just so much great art out there!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

*Boney Bunch Collection 2019*

pg 2 Boney On Stilts Votive Holder 12.25 x 4.75 x 6 1650285 $30

pg 5 Boney Circus Jar Holder 7.5 x 6.75 1650283 $35

pg 5 Freak Show Tea Light Holder w/LED’s 8.5 x 3.75 x 3 1650294 $30

pg 4 Twins Double Taper Holder 9.75 x 3 x 4.25 1650293 $25

pg 5 Til Death Do Us Part Tea Light Holder 7.25 x 7 x 7.25 1650292 $35

pg 6  Strongman Double Tea Light Holder 7.5 x 4.25 x 9 1650286 $30

pg 7 Juggler Tea Light Holder 8.75 x 3.75 1650287 $25

pg 8 Snake Charmer Votive Holder 8 x 2.5 x 4.75 1650291 $20

pg 8 Boney Clowns Jar Holder 6 x 6.25 1650284 $30

pg 8 Ringmaster Wax Melts Warmer 8.5 x 4 x 7.75 1650290 $30

pg 9 Knife Thrower Tea Light Holder 8.5 x 3.5 1650288 $22

pg 9 Cannon Tea Light Holder 6.25 x 3.25 1650289 $22

Total $334

Corrections appreciated!

I like the entire circus theme. Favorites are Boney On Stilts, Twins, Freak Show, Boney Clowns, Ring Master, Knife Thrower, and Cannon.


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

_They are nothing fancy but I made these 3 centerpiece for our party at work _


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Creepylady - Wow. Those are amazing centerpieces. How did you make the skull in the first picture? Is it paper mache? You're very talented.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I am very excited to look through the Yankee catalog and add up the cost of the pieces I want. I am loving the circus theme as well. I agree with you, our collections grow every year because of the Boney Bunch and this forum. Will you be going to the Yankee Halloween preview next Saturday? Or, will you be ordering everything on line?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Creepylady - Wow! Those pieces are awesome, I agree with ScareyCarrie, you are very talented!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Did you look at the new Yankee candle BB pieces/Halloween pieces?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Any suggestions on what I can use on my Foggy nights tealight holder? I bought it on Ebay a while back and it arrived with the glass shattered. Where might i buy a replacement glass insert?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie and Grandma lise - I think i will get the siamese twins, and hopefully the spiderweb screen, i think it will look good on a mantle. I like the circus tent too, it reminds me of American Horror Story Freak Show!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - not sure but maybe Michaels or Hobby Lobby might have the glass insert???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I would like to get the siamese twins candle holder - snake charmer votive holder - Tree multi tea light candle holder - kooky kitty jar candle holder - Illumi lid jar candle topper - and the jar candle shade with pumpkins/cats on it. Of course I will get a couple of the Witches brew large jar candles and possibly, if they smell good, the new Haunted Hayride and Trick or Treat candles. Once I get to the store on Saturday, I might just buy more - or less.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Little black cat - I'll check those stores out.


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Creepylady - Wow. Those are amazing centerpieces. How did you make the skull in the first picture? Is it paper mache? You're very talented.


Thanks ScareyCarrie, that skull is clay baked to harden. Since these were for the office I didn’t want to have too much time and work put into them, as my coworkers would never appreciate that kind of effort, so most of the items were left over pieces of other projects , toys, etc. I really don’t like the look of plastic stuff so I usually will cover it with clay or tissue mache or alter it in some way if I can


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Creepylady said:


> View attachment 716663
> View attachment 716664
> View attachment 716729
> _They are nothing fancy but I made these 3 centerpiece for our party at work _


my favorite is the acrobatic skeletons


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, I like Little black cats suggestion. I sometimes see glass in the thrift stores too. All you need is a height and width measurement. Glass can always be chemically "frosted". Good luck in your search!

I like the tree and its tea light holders. The other pieces in that collection are nice too. I'm ready. Just need to figure out how I'm paying for it. 

No party for me Saturday. Not worth the 160 mile trip. I'll be ordering online early Saturday morning. 

Little black cat, I already know I'm going to regret not getting that spider web screen. It's going to be so awesome lit!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Are you planning on going to the Yankee Halloween event on Saturday? I remember you saying that you prefer to go to the store and pick out your Boney's to check for paint issues, etc. 

grandma lise - when you talk about the Boney clowns in the new collection, are you referring to the clown jar holder? It is kind of cool.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Yes, I am going to the Boney bunch premiere this Saturday, I can't wait! Yes I am very picky about the paint jobs  i think because i have gotten some really bad ones when ordering on line. Are you going?? Which ones are you planning on buying?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I guess there are pros and cons to getting your items in person, and ordering on-line. If you order on-line, you will receive the item in its original packaging, which is good for storage and you can order from the convenience of your home. In person you can look at each item to make sure there are no chips/cracks/paint issues. 

I want to look at the BB snake charmer votive holder- the two headed Boney - the Halloween Friends tealight holder - the orange jar shade with pumpkins/cats on it - kooky kitty jar candle holder - the illuma-lid that matches the Halloween friends - a couple of the new triple layered candles, and, of course Witches Brew large jar candles. I will also check out the 2 new scents, Trick or Treat and Haunted Hayride. I am sure once I get there I will end up with more than I anticipated.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Too bad there isn't a Yankee store closer to you. If there were, would you go, or just shop from the comfort of your home?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Whether you like the Boney Bunch or not, I think it is fun to attend the Yankee Candle Halloween Preview Party, if you can, of course. It is nice to be in the company of other Halloween lovers. You can look at accessories, smell candles, and chat with other patrons. Just going gives you the feeling that one of our favorite holidays is right around the corner.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Too bad there isn't a Yankee store closer to you. If there were, would you go, or just shop from the comfort of your home?


Our YC store closed, not sure, perhaps 5 or more years ago, due to lease negociations. That's how we lost our Hallmark store too, twice now. General Growth Properties has a horrible reputation here.

During the 5 years we had a YC store, I was always first or second in line the day of the Boney Bunch release! I also am particular about paint jobs and would bring boxes with packing materials to pack it all home!

If I had the money, I'd order 2 of everything, then return the pieces I don't want. I sometimes do that toward the end of the season when the discount is really good. 

I will be with you all in spirit. It's always fun seeing pictures of your hauls!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - That is a great idea about bringing boxes with packing materials with you to the BB release party. I will definitely feel your spirit as I attend and shop on Saturday. I will post pictures of my haul as well.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I can't wait to attend the party! My husband is going with me so I can get him to pick out good pieces too! Grandma lise and ScareyCarrie - i wish we all lived closer and could go together, I think we would have a blast!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - That is so fun that your husband is going with you. Do you know what time the stores open on Saturday? I think you are an hour ahead of me, so you will have already shopped and bought before I even get started.  I wish we all lived closer to one another because I agree, we would have so much fun at the party. Will you be buying any of the new Halloween candles?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Smart strategy Little black cat! In years past, I'd bring my best friend with me. I'd divide my list between us and as soon as the doors opened, we'd each have a good look at the pieces and load our baskets up. Then we'd take a second look to make sure I got the best ones. One year both of us won the hourly drawing. It was too funny!

It would be fun if we lived closer. Over the years I've had my friends help me decorate. Good memories...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes, my husband loves Halloween as much as we all do, so he's fun to go with! I think i am good on candles, especially after all those GC ones I bought ? i will be looking for the 2 headed girl and that spiderweb screen!!!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

View attachment 716982


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I saw the "Mr. Bones and Friends Black Cat Lantern" on Ebay. The seller wants $199.00 for it. Crazy, right? You are fortunate to own it. Do you remember how much you paid for it?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I saw it too, that is crazy! I know i paid close to $100 for mine a few years back, but it was one of those years where i didn't like any of the boneys so I spent the money on it instead. It is one of my absolute favorites so I don't feel guilty, but I probably should!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - You shouldn't feel guilty. It will bring you so many years of joy, and that is priceless!!!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks ScareyCarrie! I do love it, now if I can just find the matching tealight holder!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, are you looking for the lantern (cat with tall jack-o-lantern) or the tea light holder (cat with the short, fat jack-o-lantern)? I tried to find the one listed on Ebay, but not seeing it. 

I'm no where near ready for Saturday. Need to figure out how to pay for this year's collection. Fall is when I'm the most broke. Though I'm still looking forward to getting it!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Persistance pays off! A week or so ago, I bought a large and a medium box book at HomeGoods - (pictured in post #458) - and tonight, I found the small book, so now have the complete set. 










It's the Fortune Teller book. Found it on the bottom shelf of an end cap, hidden behind some large pumpkins. I think the colors used will nicely compliment the Boney Bunch. I feel like I've found everything I want now. Feeling very grateful at the moment.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - What is listed on Ebay is the Mr. Bones and Friends electric cat lantern for $199.00 or Best Offer. If you search the "newly listed" Boney Bunch you should be able to see it. 

Love the idea of using box books as part of your BB display. Love the boxes you picked up. I might just have to copy that idea. 

I know what you mean about $$$$ for Saturday. I am trying to figure out a "rough" cost for what I want to get. That's not to say that I won't buy more once I see them in person.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I picked these up yesterday at my local thrift store. 50 cent each so I couldn't pass them up. They will all go in my 3 tiered centerpiece.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Momof2! - I absolutely love your find. If I saw them at a thrift store they would be going home with me too. Please post pictures of your 3 tiered centerpiece once you have it set up. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Momof2! Love your find, those are sooo cute! Yes, please post pics of your display!!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I will definitely post it once I get it up. I don’t actually have the tiered tray yet. I saw some at hobby lobby that I like so that’s probably where I will get it. I have seen so many cute pictures on Pinterest that I’m inspired to do one myself.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Momof2! - good for you! I always look at displays and think i could never do it, but I'm going to start trying. I saw some three tiered platters at Homegoods this year, maybe you could check there too!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, thanks ScareyCarrie, I just did the Ebay search again, and it popped up. Not sure why I couldn't find it yesterday. Perhaps because she's listing it as a Yankee Candle piece instead of what it is, a Coyne's & Company piece. If it sells at that price, I think it will be a fluke. I think you'll find one because you're so determined. 

Momof2! Thrift store finds like that are so fun. I love going through the bagged items around Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas. One year I found some Halloween themed Merry Miniatures that Hallmark used to sell. There was one I wanted after seeing it in another collector's Halloween Merry Miniature display. It was a ghost with jack-o-lanterns. One day I found it in a bag at a thrift store. That was one of my all time favorite finds. I have so much fun hiding him somewhere on my desk at work each year!

Looking forward to seeing your displays. I collect small (and large) ceramic ghosts and jack-o-lanterns too from the thrift stores.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yay! Impy posted pictures from the YC site of all the Halloween items on page 5 (and 6)... https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/boney-bunch-2019.202023/page-5

I kind of want Til Death too now. Ugh!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tomorrow is going to be expensive for some of us.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm excited too ScareyCarrie, but need everyone's help...

Today I have to decide what if any of the BB collection I can afford to buy this weekend. I want them all, but likely will hold out for a coupon or discount due to our business experiencing a work delay due to forest fires. But it's better to know prior to purchase than after.

I understand that ultimately what sells out first is due to production numbers and the popularity of each piece. That said, which pieces to you think will sell out first? Any speculations appreciated!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I think that the "Twins" candle holder and the "Boney on Stilts" will sell out first. Just a feeling. I will most likely pick up two or three pieces tomorrow, and, like you, wait for a coupon or discount to purchase any remaining ones I want. It is hard to decide what to get now and what to get later. I will have a better feel after I see them in person tomorrow. I'm sorry that you won't have that same opportunity. 


Back in the "Olden" days, banks would have a "Christmas Club". You would open the account and put money in weekly/bi-weekly/monthly, or whatever you could afford. They would give you a little passbook so that you could keep track of how much you had in the account. In fact, I still have an old Christmas Club passbook somewhere. It started in January, and by the time Christmas came, you had enough money for gifts, etc. Perhaps we need to start a "Boney Bunch Club" using the same strategy. Then we would have enough $$$ for our Boney's.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - i have the same feeling as ScareyCarrie, the twins and boney on stilts will go first, maybe the knife guy? Not sure on that one but maybe!!! ScareyCarrie - i remember Christmas Clubs, and layaways, before everyone had credit cards with huge limits lol! I am looking for the twins and that spiderweb screen?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd love to be able to see the collections tomorrow. Hope you all have lots of fun and get everything you want!

Appreciate your thoughts on what will sell out. I agree with all your speculations. Definately the Twins, because it compliments pieces from the early years and is in the company of a cat. Boney on Stilts is another unique piece. The knife guy perhaps too. Decisions, decisions!

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your hauls.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - here's the fabric


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - She replied to my e-mail. I told her I was interested in a "pumpkin" design. She said she doesn't have anything with pumpkins, but, If I purchased the material myself and sent it to her, she would take 20% the cost. I'm thinking about doing that.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Sounds good! She is really talented. What do you think of the material?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My small haul from the YC Halloween preview party.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I love the material, especially the one with the bats. I will ask her how much material I would need for a cross body bag. 

Did you pick up your spiderweb screen this morning? I saw it in the store and it looks amazing.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Nice haul! I got my spiderweb screen, but they were out of yh6e 2 headed girl before i could get one☹. Thats ok, i am happy with what i picked up!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - Nice haul! I got my spiderweb screen, but they were out of the 2 headed girl before i could get one☹. Thats ok, i am happy with what i picked up!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - What did you think of the Boneys this year? Did you pick up anything other than the spiderweb screen?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - You can PM me if you prefer.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Goose Creek has a new Halloween candle called "Poison Cupcake", and it is the only Halloween candle that is not sold out. Apparently, they will be restocking in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - oh gosh so i had to order the GC "poison cupcake"! Did you see the "beautiful creatures" candle? It looks good too. I liked the boneys this year, they were bigger than i expected but still really nice. The paint jobs on the ones I saw were really good. They had 3 spiderwebs left when I got there and I bought one of them. The spiderweb and skull accessories were picked over and ao were the boneys. I hope everyone got what they wanted!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I will order the poison cupcake candle along with a couple others when they get back in stock. Glad you were able to order the poison cupcake one for $9.99. The boneys are bigger this year, but the theme is nice. I just don't have room for large pieces anymore. They had about 3 of each piece and I am glad I went to the store to get the "twins" one, because 2 of the three had some paint issues. The spiderweb screen looks so nice. I know it will look fantastic with the tealights in it. The store I went to was like a ghost town, only about 3 people including myself, so no problem with buying what I wanted. Did you get the coupon of "Buy 1 item get 1 free"? Doesn't start until September 30th until October 31st, and it is only good on regular priced items. I'm sure by then the Boney's will be on sale so we won't be able to use it on them.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I didn't get the coupon, but i think i am good for this year. I have a bunch of candles to burn, plus my new Spookytown village and my spiderweb screen, plus my 2 handbags! I think the idea of a pumpkin bag is good, you can carry it now thru Thanksgiving! Let me know if you decide to get it. I will post pics of the spiderweb this weekend... i think i have some tealights hanging around.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yay, so glad you got the jar shade too ScareyCarrie. I saw a picture of it lit today. It's really fun. Little black cat, glad you were able to get the Spiderweb screen. Can't wait to see it lit. I ended up getting the entire Boney Bunch collection and the Kookie Kitty jar holder. Am a bit nervous about the size of a few of the pieces but will withhold further comment until I receive my shipment.

ScareyCarrie, what are you having created for you with the fabric?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

X-Pired, I know you were planning to get a few Boney Bunch pieces. What did you finally decide on? Glad you got a good night's sleep. You must have needed it!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

There's pictures of a few things I saw today at Michaels. Have been trying to stay out of that store, but am going to head out to see if they have the sign and canvas print I saw and liked today on BoneyBunchLove. Fun day!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I am very happy with the jar shade. It really sparkles in the light, and I love the 4 cute Halloween designs on it. This years BB pieces are big and sturdy. I think you'll be pleased with them. 

I would like to have a Halloween/Fall handbag made with the fabric. Little black cat has purchased one from a store on Etsy and is pleased with it. She recommended the store to me, so I have been in communication with the owner about having a handbag made using a fabric with pumpkins on it. I'll post a picture if I have one made.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I put a couple of small flameless tapers in my new Boney piece. Love it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I was watching The Candle Enthusiast's video today in which he showed all of the Boney Bunch pieces, live from the Williamsburg Village Store. He mentioned two pieces specifically that were flying out the door: Boney on Stilts and the Halloween Friends Multi Tree. I really like the latter collection too. It seems like this collection has created a lot of excitement because there wasn't anything "kid" friendly last year. I'm still thinking about getting it because it fits with some of my collection. The jar candle shade is really, really fun too. Tempted. Nice to see Yankee Candle returning to this style of collection again.

I really enjoy hand sewn items. Many years ago, I'd sew Halloween costumes for our boys when they were young. I still have a box of those costumes in a closet, boxed on a high shelf. If you have a bag made, I'd love to see it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I put a couple of small flameless tapers in my new Boney piece. Love it.


Oh wow, those candles are perfect! I'd love to have some candles like that. This is the fun part isn't it? Playing with our new Halloween decor. 

Edited to add: I like those candles for a number of reasons: orange in color, battery operated so no melted wax issues, also that they're short, which I think better compliments the piece, which is just under 10" tall.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie and Grandma lise - here are some pics of the handbags i got from bananacandy, they are very well made! Also here is a pic of the spiderweb screen with some LED lights that I had leftover from last year, I love it!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I was wrong, i found a BOGO coupon in my YC bag today, not sure if i will use it or not!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Uh oh, that Spiderweb Screen is awesome lit Little black cat! And I love, love those bags, also the fabrics you chose. Beautiful. I'm amazed by the talent of the artists on Etsy.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Grandma lise! I'll post pics of my Halloween bags when i get them...yes, but the pics don't do it justice, it's much better in person!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm looking at pictures posted by customers on BoneyBunchLove's site. Not happy with the size of Strongman, but the scale of many of the other pieces don't look too bad...










Someone bought a Ringmaster today that was missing his mustache, but liked him better that way. I thought he looked good too.

I think I can make the scale differences work by how I arrange them in my display. I'll figure it out. JUST WISH YANKEE CANDLE WOULD STOP WITH THE SCALE DIFFERENCES! UGH!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thanks. I buy many of my flameless tapers from "KP Creek". They have great flameless candles. The ones I buy are on timers too. Love them. Are you thinking of getting some of the new accessories? They do seem "kid friendly" this year. Wish they would have had another "kid boney" this year like they did last year. I like the 2 from last year so much. 

Little black cat - Your spiderweb screen looks amazing. I saw it in the store and thought that you would love it. Looks great with the lights. Your bags looks so darn cute. I love the black cat one. Hope to find a pumpkin fabric to have one made. Do you know how long it takes her to make a handbag?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - it took less than a week for her to make mine, i want to say about 5 days. Mine was a quick ship too since she is right down the road from me in Bradenton. She also made me a cute little matching coin purse?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, it took some time but I tracked down three items from Michaels that I wanted, two signs and a pillow...









Wheel of Fortune Wall Sign by Ashland®


Get the Wheel of Fortune Wall Sign by Ashland® at Michaels.com. Will your fortune be foul or fair? Hang this wheel of fortune sign on your living room wall to find out.




www.michaels.com












Welcome Scaredy Cats Tabletop Sign by Ashland®


Buy the Welcome Scaredy Cats Tabletop Sign by Ashland® at Michaels.com. Greet trick-or-treaters with this black cat hanging wall sign.




www.michaels.com












The Curiosity Shop Pillow by Ashland®


Purchase the The Curiosity Shop Pillow by Ashland® at Michaels.com. This 'The Curiosity Shop' pillow will be a great addition to your Halloween home décor.




www.michaels.com





Fun day! Going to try to catch up on my sleep now.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I love the signs and the pillow that you want from Michaels. I just might have to order the Scaredy cat sign as I do have a live cat in my home named "Scaredy".


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - I love the signs and the pillow that you want from Michaels. I just might have to order the Scaredy cat sign as I do have a live cat in my home named "Scaredy".


That's to funny! After I bought it, I saw that a few other people bought and really like it too on the Michael's thread. I really like the artwork.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

The Welcome Scaredy Cats sign didn't ship. Was refunded. Perhaps it's too big and too expensive to ship. There's one a available 45 minutes away but I think I just enjoy what I already got this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Awww, that's too bad. It is a rather large sign. Perhaps, like you said, too large and expensive to ship. You did acquire some amazing pieces this year, especially the entire Boney Bunch collection that is on its way to you. Cannot wait to see how you set up your work display with them.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - man that stinks! But i too am waiting to see your great displays with your new boneys, I'm so glad you got the whole collection!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Sharing pictures of my Etsy find. Vintage Johanna Parker style wooden decor. The crescent moon comes with a little peg where you can hang it from the ceiling. They are adorable.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oooh, nice finds ScareyCarrie. I can hardly wait to see how you decorate with them. I just love their vintage look!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here' s a picture of some vintage style decorations that I hung up in my kitchen.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - those are too cute! Love the cats...etsy is dangerous for me! Love the way the vintage prints look on your hutch, they fit perfect! Makes me want to start decorating!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Thanks. As you can tell, I already started decorating.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Oohh you have inspired me! Maybe this weekend i will put out a few things???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I must have been inspired to decorate as I was burning Goose Creek's Pumpkin Pie candle. It smells so good. ?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I'm glad you like it! I am waiting to hear back fro GC about my Poison Cupcake candle, hopefully tomorrow lol?!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - GC is out of the Poison Cupcake? they refunded the money, and let me keep the candle. They said Halloween will be restocked in about a week!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, am just now seeing your vintage Halloween display. It's really lovely, as is your home. It radiates such warmth. 

Little black, thinking perhaps I could get the spider web screen with the coupon, if it's still available. It's so wonderfully creepy.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - i think you will love the spiderweb screen, i have to get some real tealights to see how they look in it compared to the battery operated ones!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, I have to have it Little black cat...hard to argue with 40% off.

Got the Spiderweb Screen and a second Boney Clowns Jar Holder - (I don't like the first one I got. Hoping for a better one). Remember the 2008 headless boney? I think he'd be a great piece to display in front of the Spiderweb Screen. Can hardly wait!

Still hoping to get the Halloween Friends tree ScareyCarrie!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Oh no!! No poison cupcake? Hopefully they will restock like you said and we can order more Halloween candles. It is good that they let you keep the one they sent you in error. Cannot wait to see your spiderweb screen with tealights.

grandma lise - You inspired me to order the "Til Death" Boney. First Boney's kissing.... With the 40% off coupon and a $5.00 voucher, I couldn't go wrong. Plus, the more I looked at it the more I loved it. I will probably order the tealights from Amazon that people were talking about too. I think the headless Boney in front of the spiderweb screen will look amazing. Cannot wait to see your pictures. Thank you for the kind words about my home. I have it decorated somewhat "old-fashioned". I like it like that.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - glad you got the spiderweb screen, headless boney sounds good, I was thinking maybe Aunt Hilda too?
ScareyCarrie - yes, they are out of Halloween candles again! Hopefully i can snag Poison Cupcake in a week or so if they restock. I'm going to look for some tealights this weekend. I love the way your home is decorated! I like how we don't call things old fashioned anymore, now they are "vintage" and hip lol!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - As soon as I see that Goose Creek has restocked their Halloween candles I will let you know.....and vice versa. Will you be getting more than the Poison cupcake? I bought so many boxes of tealights when Yankee had their semi-annual sale....they were $2.50 a box so I went crazy and bought about 20 boxes.  

That is very kind of you to say about my home. I guess I shouldn't call it "Old-Fashioned" anymore - from now on it is "Vintage".......just like me.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - i think i am good for now on candles after i get my Poison Cupcake! I don't have any tealights yet lol just the battery operated ones. Sometimes they look ok, but sometimes they are a bit too "yellow" for me, does that make sense?? I am vintage too...and I'm ok with that!!! My purses are on order, she is aiming to be done with them around September 11th. I'll let you guys know what happens...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I love your black cat forum picture. Is that Clara? So darn cute!!! I am the opposite of you, I have many tealights....and few battery operated ones. I am looking into getting some more battery operated ones to use in my Halloween decor. I know what you mean about them looking "yellow". I don't like that either. 

Cannot wait to see your bags.........love that we are both "vintage".


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yes, that's Clara! Thanks, she is such a good girl? she's getting so big, so fast! Michaels has some nice battery operated tealights for Halloween, i got some glittery black and purple ones last year, even better with a coupon. I am totally vintage lol i still wear flannels that were in style in the 90s lol


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I still wear a flannel robe from the 90's. It has been ripped and torn and I have attempted to sew it together. I just can't bear to get rid of it. It is so comfortable.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm a "vintage" girl too. It's getting harder for me to find cotton clothing. I have clothing and shoes that I've had for decades. I even have a pair of shoes that my grandmother gave me 30 years ago, that were hers. I try not to wear them too much because they're so incredibly comfortable. And they remind me of her. 

I would love to find a new pair of leather shoes with leather soles. I'm sure some company out their still makes them. Things have changed so much in the last 40 years. I love elegant, well made things made from natural sources.

My Michaels order arrived today. Will try to post some pictures later this weekend. I tried ordering the Scaredy Cats Welcome sign from Michaels again, but by itself this time. They'll probably cancel the order, but thought I'd try one more time. Today, I used my Kohl bucks to pick up some Halloween themed kitchen towels. Waiting for a ship notification from Yankee Candle now.

Busy day tomorrow. Husband's arriving home for a few days so lots to do.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat, one of my favorite pairings is Aunt Hilda and Balloon Boy. They would display well with the Spiderweb Screen too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Little black cat - Now I see why the 3 of us have such great conversations on this forum.......we are kindred "Vintage" spirits.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie and Grandma lise - love your vintage stories! One of our Breweries down here has a 90s night so we go with one of our friends to listen to music and laugh about high school and being in our 20s and all the fun we had. Sometimes it's fun to reminisce! Grandma lise - can't wait to see your Michaels pics! ScareyCarrie - thanks for looking out for me on the GC candles, i have been checking every day also!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Pictures of Michaels shipment, some kitchen towels - (Halloween one's from Kohls, $7 for each set of 2 yesterday, normally retail for $13.95), and a thrift store find...

The sign/spinner game has a paper front and a metal back. I've seen this vintage game sold on Ebay. Can't remember if I bought it or just admired it. Either way, I have it now. Not sure how well the spinner works but great for display. The pillow is titled "The Curiousity Shop Est. 1868 Rare Objects & Oddities All Things Strange and Exotic"...










The candy dish is by artist Susan Winget. I continuing to add more pieces to my collection as I find them. I have the candy bowl, the mugs, and the ghost platter too. All thrift store finds. This was another happy find.










I really like the artwork on these terry kitchen towels...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - love your finds!!! I saw the raven pillow at Michaels, it is really nice! I am sooo envious of your cat plate lol hopefully I can find something that good at the thrift store this weekend.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - I love all of your finds. You always seem to be at the right place at the right time because you find such great pieces at thrift stores. Love the vintage spinner game and the raven pillow. Just might have to "copy" you and get those towels from Kohl's. I hope Michael's doesn't cancel your "Scaredy Cat" sign order. That will go great with your decor. 

Little black cat - Going to your local brewery and listening to music sounds great. I'm older than you so I would be listening to 70's Disco music. ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, do you remember wearing shirts with metallic threads running through the fabric? Trying to remember the movie about disco starring John Travolta...Saturday Night Fever! I still love disco balls. One year I hung them on a Christmas tree with rotating ornament holders that plugged into the light string! It was a clear, frosted, and white winter themed tree. My friend who won the tree during the live tree auction, almost 20 years ago, actually gave some of the ornaments from that tree back to me over the summer. Some were Dept 56 mini glass ball ornaments, each with a unique finish. 

Little black cat, looking forward to seeing your thrift store finds too. It's really hit or miss for me. When I have time, I like to go on Wednesdays and Thursdays, sometimes Fridays. But it always seems like I'm lucky if I can go one day each week. On Tuesdays, seniors get a 30% discount. Then on Wednesdays, the new stuff starts appearing... That black cat candy dish was a "Wednesday" find. 

Husband is home, settled and happy. I didn't get everything packed before he arrived so had fun showing him some of this year's finds.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Yep. I remember those shirts with the metallic threads running throught them. I also wore blouses that were made from polyester and had flowers on them. Do you remember the "Disco" belt that wrapped around the waist once and the the second wrap around hung low around the lower body? Crazy clothes we wore back then. I took disco dancing lessons, went to disco clubs on the weekend, and saw the move Saturday Night Fever about 6 times.  The good old days.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Goose Creek has their Halloween candles back in stock.......BUT.......No Poison Cupcake.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - ugh!!! I just saw that! I wonder what happened? At least they are on sale, are you getting any?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Got this sugar skull jack o lantern blanket for $8.99 at Ross!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Oops here's a better pic...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Amazing blanket at an even better amazing price. Will that be for you or Clara? ?

Not sure if I will be ordering any candles from GC. I certainly do have enough Halloween candles right now.....but....I do love candles.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

My other kitty Cracker already confiscated it lol! I think i am good on candles too, unless Poison Cupcake comes back, I really wanted to try it. Any suggestions on good tealights?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - Cracker is so darn cute. My cats love soft blankets too. I wanted to try poison cupcake as well. Maybe after Halloween all the candles will be marked down, then we could buy them and try as many as we want. 

I am burning tealights from Yankee, and they do well. Although last year I bought 2 sets of pumpkin tealights from Marshalls and I felt that they burned better than Yankee's. If I see them again I am going to buy some more. 

Grandma lise and a couple other forum friends ordered battery operated tealights that are on a timer from Amazon. You can view the conversation on the Boney Bunch thread. I am going to order some to use in my Boneys and other decor.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Fun blanket Little black cat! I really like the variety of faces and color combination. 

I found one that featured bats, but I hesitated to get it. When I went back it was gone. I'll keep looking but am okay waiting until I find the one that feels just right.

Here's the link to the tea lights a number of us ordered this week...



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CI1BD8Q/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Thanks for the link. I will be ordering them today.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys - thanks for the advice on the tealights, and thanks for the link Grandma lise, i think I'm going to try the white ones and see if they are less yellow!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys, here are my Halloween purses! They are getting ready to ship Monday, no straps on them yet but they will before they go! I'm getting a matching coin purse for the bat print ?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

The cat print is glow in the dark!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat - I love the prints and the purses look as though they are really well made. Will the straps be long so that your can wear it crossbody? Love that the cats eyes glow in the dark too!!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - yes! They are both crossbody bags, i will post pics as soon as i get them...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

The fabrics look great! Looking forward to seeing the purses when they're finished.

We had an lightening all around us for more than hour tonight. My husband popped popcorn and we just sat and watched the light show through three of our large windows. At one point, part of the sky turned green, then 3 seconds later the sky turned bright orange and we heard a big bang. Theres a transfer station maybe 8 blocks south of us. We're thinking it got hit. Power was out south of us for a few minutes. We don't have tornados here, so storms here are a lot more fun than they were when I lived in the south!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

x


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Sounds like you witnessed a "Halloween" storm with the orange and green colors. I would absolutely do what you did, make some popcorn and watch the light show.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - that sounds really neat, i love thunderstorms !


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Grandma lise - that sounds really neat, i love thunderstorms !


I do too!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

From what I read today, this is the most intense storm we've had in years. It was reported here on CNN... https://www.cnn.com/videos/weather/2019/09/08/seattle-washington-lightning-strikes-vo-vpx.cnn

And here's a site where lots of pictures and videos were uploaded on September 7th... https://www.facebook.com/pg/WhatcomCountyWeather/posts/?ref=page_internal

If you click on the above link, _then click on "comments" in this Whatcom County Weather post_, "Okay going to storm mode! Please post all updates/photos/video here! It helps keep the page in order! Pinned to top!",_ then click on "view more comments"_ - (there's 200+ comments) - _then scroll down about 40 comments to find an uploaded video by Jessica Howard titled "North Bellingham by Kent's nursery" - (it's mostly black) -_ you're in for a treat. Best viewed with sound on. 

It's a 5:21 minute video. There's a few dramatic lightning shots throughout, but what I enjoyed most was listening to the rain and thunder. 

What was so interesting about this storm was it's intensity, the lightning was frequent and ongoing for perhaps an hour. It was on all sides of us. 

I mentioned last night that we saw a green glow followed by a bang, then the sky turning orange 3 seconds later. After looking around on the internet, I learned that this is lightning making contact with power lines.

Your comment ScareyCarrie about it being a "Halloween storm" with its green and orange colors made me giggle. I didn't even think about that! But in truth, we actually had a light fog and lightning one Halloween!

What a night!


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> From what I read today, this is the most intense storm we've had in years. It was reported here on CNN... https://www.cnn.com/videos/weather/2019/09/08/seattle-washington-lightning-strikes-vo-vpx.cnn
> 
> And here's a site where lots of pictures and videos were uploaded on September 7th... https://www.facebook.com/pg/WhatcomCountyWeather/posts/?ref=page_internal
> 
> ...


Never seen anything quite like that, WOW. It would have been very scary to me. I hope there were no houses struck, or people!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> From what I read today, this is the most intense storm we've had in years. It was reported here on CNN... https://www.cnn.com/videos/weather/2019/09/08/seattle-washington-lightning-strikes-vo-vpx.cnn
> 
> And here's a site where lots of pictures and videos were uploaded on September 7th... https://www.facebook.com/pg/WhatcomCountyWeather/posts/?ref=page_internal
> 
> ...


This might be the health care provider in me speaking, but those lightening strikes in the purple sky reminded me of an angiogram. That's where they inject dye into the arteries to see if there are any blockages in the arteries of the heart. It looks exactly like that. ?

That storm is better than any movie or t.v. show, as long as nobody was hurt. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

No one was harmed thankfully. Rather everyone ran for shelter (and started unplugging everything). As my friend said, it was awesome!

ScareyCarrie, agreed. very similar in appearance. 

Good news. My Welcome Scaredy Cats sign shipped tonight from Michaels!. So happy!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Happy to hear that Michael's has shipped the "Scaredy Cat" sign that you have been wanting. Where will you place it in your decor? Cannot wait to see your work cubicle for Halloween. 

Have you ever tried to restore a Boney with flocking? I have one that needs a little "touch up". What do you suggest I use to simulate the flocking? Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

That's a good question. I'm researching it. Last night I gently cleaned the flock with a wet paper towel by gently applying it to the surface without rubbing. That may be enough for this piece.

Almost all flocked BB pieces have areas of missing flocking so not too worried about that. 

To re-do the flocking, I'd experiment with a throwaway Boney first. I think you'd have to remove all flocking prior to re-flocking. Not sure that could be easily done. Still thinking about it.

Last night I accidentially touche the Boney's mouth with my wet paper towel and partially removed it, so then removed the rest. Had no idea how fragile the facial features become over time. 

Going to buy a paint pen and try to fix it this week. 

Can hardly wait until my Welcome Scaredy Cats sign arrives.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> That's a good question. I'm researching it. Last night I gently cleaned the flock with a wet paper towel by gently applying it to the surface without rubbing. That may be enough for this piece.
> 
> Almost all flocked BB pieces have areas of missing flocking so not too worried about that.
> 
> ...


Thanks grandma lise for the suggestions. I thought I would look on YouTube for any videos on flocking. I came across on that is entitled "How to Flock with Homemade Flocker - Tutorial" by Ben's Worx. It is pretty interesting, although, like you said, to add new flock to a Boney might look worse than the "bald" spot, and removing the old flocking material might be a bit tedious. If you get a chance look at the video and let me know what you think.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> That's a good question. I'm researching it. Last night I gently cleaned the flock with a wet paper towel by gently applying it to the surface without rubbing. That may be enough for this piece.
> 
> Almost all flocked BB pieces have areas of missing flocking so not too worried about that.
> 
> ...


This is concerning. I assumed the paint on boneys, including facial features, were painted on and then glazed so that, like any other piece of porcelain, the paint would never come off unless of course the glaze flaked off and the paint underneath the glaze came off along with it. What am I missing? 

Under what storage or display conditions will the paint wipe right off of our boneys? Hmmm...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> This is concerning. I assumed the paint on boneys, including facial features, were painted on and then glazed so that, like any other piece of porcelain, the paint would never come off unless of course the glaze flaked off and the paint underneath the glaze came off along with it. What am I missing?
> 
> Under what storage or display conditions will the paint wipe right off of our boneys? Hmmm...


I found that bizarre as well. How can we dust, wipe, clean a Boney if we are fearful that the paint will rub off?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I have had the same issue with the flocking. I have some brand new boneys with bad flocking. Once i tried to wipe one off with a damp paper towel and made a mess so i just kind of gave up and left them the way they are. I bought my Balloon Boy with no flocking on him whatsoever, must have been a factory mistake, but I like him better that way! I hope you find a good way to repair it, i might give it a shot if it works for you.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you think that is why Yankee no longer makes Flocked Boney Bunch pieces? Because it wears away, rubs off, etc.? When did they stop making them with flocking? I've noticed the Boney's from the most recent years are not flocked.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I've had the paint rub off before also, on the eyes, ears and mouth. I've had to use a sharpie to do Boney plastic surgery!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - I have had the same issue with the flocking. I have some brand new boneys with bad flocking. Once i tried to wipe one off with a damp paper towel and made a mess so i just kind of gave up and left them the way they are. I bought my Balloon Boy with no flocking on him whatsoever, must have been a factory mistake, but I like him better that way! I hope you find a good way to repair it, i might give it a shot if it works for you.


I was thinking on my way home from work that finely shredded black felt and a little clear glue may do the trick.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> I've had the paint rub off before also, on the eyes, ears and mouth. I've had to use a sharpie to do Boney plastic surgery!


That's ashame. All of their features, especially the face, should have a couple coats of glaze on them to prevent such things happening.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Here are my Halloween handbags and coin purse!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Here are my Halloween handbags and coin purse!


Love them!!! Which one will you use first?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Probably the cat one this weekend


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Probably the cat one this weekend


Are they pretty roomy inside? I need a lot of purse space.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I think they're a pretty good size. The cat is approx 10.5x10.5 and a flat style, the bat is approx 9.5x9.5 and a stand up box style. I had her make me a bigger one with a sugar skull print, and it is plenty big for me, and i carry a lot of junk! I think she can make any size you are looking for.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My recent Ebay treasures. So happy to find some of these great older Boneys.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

My favorites!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Love, love these pieces from the 2008 collection ScareyCarrie!

Little black cat those purses look well made and I love your fabric choices. I'm amazed by the talent of those on Etsy.

WyckedSpiryt I also was surprised by how fragile the facial features are. I just touched the mouth accidentally with my damp paper towel. Not good. Makes me nervous. But I've long needed an excuse to try my hand at re-doing the facial features. Will take and post an "after" pic when I build up the courage.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Thanks grandma lise for the suggestions. I thought I would look on YouTube for any videos on flocking. I came across on that is entitled "How to Flock with Homemade Flocker - Tutorial" by Ben's Worx. It is pretty interesting, although, like you said, to add new flock to a Boney might look worse than the "bald" spot, and removing the old flocking material might be a bit tedious. If you get a chance look at the video and let me know what you think.


Just now seeing your post...

The tutorial you found is better than any I looked at ScareyCarrie... 



 Thank you so much for finding and sharing it with us!

I worked in a rubberstamp, papercrafting, and art store for a few years. Definately would use the glove in the manner he demonstrated. I'd also consider wearing a face mask to prevent the flocking from getting into the lungs. Still not sure what to use for the adhesive/paint. My choice would be a clear brush on adhesive because the glaze is black, also one that doesn't dry quickly. If I decide to do this, I will test it first on a throwaway fired, black glazed piece first.

One of the challenges of spot repair flocking is that the color you add likely will not match the color of the original flocking due to color variation and fading due to light and/or sun exposure. In addition, it's almost impossible to do without getting raised surfaces along the edge of the area you are repairing.

When I worked at the store, we often had to go through a process of trial and error to find the right adhesive for specific applications.

One of the things I love about the BoneyBunch is that it's best displayed in the dark, so it's doubtful anyone - (other than us) - will notice the missing flocking!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's a picture of my kitchen shelf with one of my new " older" boney pieces. I think he looks great, don't you?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, this is such as nice grouping. I love it's vintage look. Your new Boney fits right in, and your vintage moon and cat really adds to your display too. It's really lovely. 

I picked up my Welcome Scaredy Cats sign today. It's huge and almost a 1/2" thick. It's heavy too. I'm so glad I got it. I think I have almost everything I want now, unless there's a restock of the Halloween Friends Tree, of course.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - love your kitchen shelf, soo cute, and with my favorite boney! I love the garland and lights, great bright colors.
Grandma lise - love that sign, how are you planning on displaying it?


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Here's a picture of my kitchen shelf with one of my new " older" boney pieces. I think he looks great, don't you?


I have to tell you ScareyCarrie your vintage display put a smile on my face! Well done!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, this is such as nice grouping. I love it's vintage look. Your new Boney fits right in, and your vintage moon and cat really adds to your display too. It's really lovely.
> 
> I picked up my Welcome Scaredy Cats sign today. It's huge and almost a 1/2" thick. It's heavy too. I'm so glad I got it. I think I have almost everything I want now, unless there's a restock of the Halloween Friends Tree, of course.
> 
> View attachment 720049


Thank you for your kind words about my display. 

I actually thought about ordering the Welcome Scaredy Cat sign as well. I think it would look great as an addition to my vintage kitchen display. As far as the flocking, I think I will leave well enough alone. I might just make matters worse by covering the very small missing patch. And, you're right, only we will know about the little imperfection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

DarkSecret said:


> I have to tell you ScareyCarrie your vintage display put a smile on my face! Well done!


Thank you DarkSecret - your reply put a smile on mine too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - love your kitchen shelf, soo cute, and with my favorite boney! I love the garland and lights, great bright colors.
> Grandma lise - love that sign, how are you planning on displaying it?


I thought you might like my display since it features your favorite Boney of all time. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie I always look forward to seeing your displays. Love the vintage style pieces in this year's display. I'm slowly acquiring vintage Halloween art work but am years away from from having enough for a display as nice as yours!

Apologies for not having an answer for you regarding the best adhesive to use for flocking a ceramic surface. I don't know yet, but will eventually figure it out. Probably not this year though. When it comes to repair work, I'm very cautious because I've damaged vintage pieces over the years. Eye phone being an example of that this year! At the time I wasn't bothered by it, but now that I've grown to like it and have ideas of how to display it, I'm not happy, and wish I'd been more careful! [giggle]

Little black cat when I acquire a substantial piece of art because I really love it and just have to have it, I sometimes have no plan for how I'm going to display it, in part because it's for a new collection that I'm still building. That is the case with Welcome Scaredy Cats. Now that I have it in the house, I observed last night that the highly contrasting colors really pop in s darkened room. And I love it even more now if that's possible. I think it's too heavy to hang so will most likely use it on a tabletop display leaning against a wall. If I can think of anything to group it with this year, I'd like to display it this year at the office.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Found this at my World Market, love the vintage prints that go all the way around! Added the small pumpkin bowl filler?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Found this at my World Market, love the vintage prints that go all the way around! Added the small pumpkin bowl filler?


I absolutely love the bowl, and I love the mini pumpkins/gourds you have inside of it. That is something I would buy. I might just have to search out a World Market store and get one for myself. Thanks.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks! I got it 20% off, so it was somewhere around 13.00, original price was 16.99. The gourds are from Michaels. The other vintage prints are cute too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Thanks! I got it 20% off, so it was somewhere around 13.00, original price was 16.99. The gourds are from Michaels. The other vintage prints are cute too!


Great buy!!! That bowl can be used all year round if you want it to be. So cute. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I spent hours this past weekend looking at candy bowls online, and found none that I liked. Little black cat, I really like the bowl's artwork, also its color and black accent. What a great find!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Oh my gosh, I spent hours this past weekend looking at candy bowls online, and found none that I liked. Little black cat, I really like the bowl's artwork, also the its color and black accent. What a great find!


Oooh, and it has matching snack bowls... https://www.worldmarket.com/product...oween+snack+bowls+set+of+4.do?sortby=ourPicks I love these too.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Grandma lise! there is also a matching cookie jar, glasses and plates LOL!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I forgot to mention... Have you seen this year's Halloween themed Pyrex containers? I think you'll really like one of them... https://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=halloween+pyrex


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Oohhh i love them! They are out of all except for the mummy at my store. Do you think they'll restock?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder. Is shipping to store an option? I had a really hard time getting them last year. I saw them when they first came in only.

My Spiderweb screen arrived today - (I put 7 of my Youngbaby tea lights in it)...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - love your spiderweb screen, I'm so glad i got mine!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Its delightfully creepy!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I forgot to mention... Have you seen this year's Halloween themed Pyrex containers? I think you'll really like one of them... https://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=halloween+pyrex


I love the pyrex, especially the black cat and bat ones. Looks like Target will ship to your home if you spend $25.00, or free 2-day shipping when you spend $35. That's pretty good.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I wonder. Is shipping to store an option? I had a really hard time getting them last year. I saw them when they first came in only.
> 
> My Spiderweb screen arrived today - (I put 7 of my Youngbaby tea lights in it)...
> View attachment 720530


I had a feeling you were going to order the spiderweb screen.  It looks amazing!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

You know me so well ScareyCarrie. 

I've been playing with it...of course...trying different lighting effects. The Youngbaby tealights were too orange, the lit tea lights were too white, and there were blocks of shadows in the spiderweb that I wanted to minimize, so I did a mix of both...

This is the way I want it to look - (my camera greatly lessens the orange; in person, it looks too orange with only the Youngbaby tea lights)...










So I did a mix of the Youngbaby tea lights and the lit tea lights - (where you see touches of light orange, it's more intensely orange; the blocky shadows also are much softer; it looks much better in person!)...










Top view...










Side view - (the Youngbaby tea light on the far right side is raised with two unused tea lights)...










The candle holder is a vintage piece by Russ that I found at a thrift store last year. It's very sweet.

Just for fun, I threw in a LED color changing tea light, but normally would use two so I have two different colors going (that is, if knew where I stored them away last year)...










Wish you could see all of the views in person. Phone camera doesn't capture the warmth of the mixed tea lights. It was fun playing. I love my new Spiderweb screen from Yankee Candle.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> You know me so well ScareyCarrie.
> 
> I've been playing with it...of course...trying different lighting effects. The Youngbaby tealights were too orange, the lit tea lights were too white, and there were blocks of shadows in the spiderweb that I wanted to minimize, so I did a mix of both...
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing all of your pictures of your new spiderweb screen. You seem to be having a lot of fun with the lighting changes. I have to say, I love the color changing lights. I love the little ghost w/pumpkin tealight holder too. So darn cute. 

I thought I was through ordering from Yankee since they have so many issue with processing orders/shipping, etc. But......I may have to get this spiderweb screen too. You and Little black cat seem to love it and I know I would too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Decisions, decisions... I'm hoping I'm done this collecting season but will probably continue haunting the thrift stores.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I think you should buy the spiderweb screen!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - I think you should buy the spiderweb screen!


Little black cat - Remember, way back when, we talked about not buying too much this Halloween season and possibly donating or selling some of our collectibles because of storage issues, etc? Yeah, I know, that goes right out the window once the Halloween merchandise/candles make their way into stores/websites. I know that every year I will buy more Halloween merchandise.........So, with that being said, I plan on buying the spiderweb screen. 

I have a coupon from Yankee that they gave me when I went to the Boney Bunch/Halloween Preview weekend. It is a buy one item get one item free, although it doesn't start until 10/1/19 through 10/31/19, and it's in-store only. Hopefully I will make a trip out to the store during that time and pick up the spiderweb screen. Unsure what I will use the free item on.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie oh gosh, don't remind me lol!!! I always blame the heat for not thinning out my collection this time of year, it's still in the low 90s here, but i do have to do something this winter when its more bearable. And yes, I will always buy more and somehow justify it in my mind! Next weekend we are going to Halloween Horror Nights in Orlando, I can't wait!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie oh gosh, don't remind me lol!!! I always blame the heat for not thinning out my collection this time of year, it's still in the low 90s here, but i do have to do something this winter when its more bearable. And yes, I will always buy more and somehow justify it in my mind! Next weekend we are going to Halloween Horror Nights in Orlando, I can't wait!!!


I know. I am the same way. Somehow, even though I have very little room left, I always buy more. I keep saying that once it gets a little cooler here I will go up in the attic and sort out what I want to keep and what I want to either donate, give away, or sell. I have talked about doing that over the past several years. Maybe this year? 

If I lived in Florida I would totally go to Halloween Horror Nights in Orlando. That sounds like so much fun. Have you been before?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - I am really going to try this year, maybe after new years! Yes, I've went the last 14 years, i like it because they have different themes every year. This year is Stranger Things, Ghostbusters and Universal Monsters.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - I am really going to try this year, maybe after new years! Yes, I've went the last 14 years, i like it because they have different themes every year. This year is Stranger Things, Ghostbusters and Universal Monsters.


Really wish I lived close enough to go. Sounds like something I would love. I love haunted houses and things of that nature. The Universal Monster theme sounds amazing. Loved the Wolfman/Dracula/Frankenstein monster that were part of Universal pictures. Movies from the "Good Old Days" when you had to use your imagination and there wasn't all of the blood and guts that's used in modern movies. Have an amazing time.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks ScareyCarrie! We always have fun. There is one part of the park that is a walk thru with oak trees on both sides and they fill the trees with lit jack o lanterns. Its there every year, its so cool. I will try to get some pics. I wish you were close enough to go too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Thanks ScareyCarrie! We always have fun. There is one part of the park that is a walk thru with oak trees on both sides and they fill the trees with lit jack o lanterns. Its there every year, its so cool. I will try to get some pics. I wish you were close enough to go too!


I would love to see some pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone made it to the thrift stores this weekend? I got skunked at mine, they had more Christmas items out than Halloween!!! Hope you guys make out better than i did


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh...what a day. I thought I was just helping my friend's mother pick up items for her new apartment.

We headed over to the Salvation Army thrift store to pick up some chairs she'd purchased the previous day. Walked in, and just inside the entrance was a huge, artfully displayed, treasure trove of Halloween items that had just been put out. When I saw my first Woof & Poof doll, I got really excited. From there I piled five more Woof & Poof into my arms, a wine/bottle cover, and two small pumpkins, each priced in the $3 to $4 range. At the third thrift store - (now on the hunt for two more matching chairs) - I found another Woof & Poof doll.

Now that I'm home and taking a closer look at them, I see that they appear to have been collected in the same manner that I began collecting mine, one or two each year, but from the earlier 2004 to 2010 collection, so these were all new to me. (I began collecting sometime after that).

And I had a few more good finds. A Williraye Studio piece, a vintage style Halloween paper mache booblehead, two PartyLite Hanging Bats tea light holders, and as if I didn't already have enough Halloween trees, an orange glittered wire tree. Pictures to follow. But need sleep first... 

Here's examples of Williraye Studio pieces - (previously sold by Coynes & Company)... https://www.pinterest.es/pin/53198839331644103/ and Halloween Woof & Poof dolls... https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS438US438&sxsrf=ACYBGNRG7bCS-BMNbM2WtY3nTFixYD6tnQ:1569133018450&q=woof+&+poof+halloween+pinterest&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiN262B5OPkAhUDv54KHUjMAH4QsAR6BAgJEAE&biw=1680&bih=907

I was really surprised. I thought my collecting season was winding down because I hadn't found much in the last week or so. I thought all the thrift stores had already put the bulk of their Halloween out. I was wrong. And now that we're getting closer to October, I think people are beginning to dig out their Halloween decorations, so perhaps we'll see more show up in the coming weeks. Who knows...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat, Value Village is beginning to put out some Christmas too, though not much, and most of it was kind of junky. I was really surprised. Perhaps they're just trying to get rid of it. I'm not in Christmas mode at all right now. Hoping you'll have better luck in the next few weeks.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - wow! It sounds like you hit the thrift store jackpot!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Lots to do today so on the run. Here's all except for the bobblehead that's going into a display that I'll share in October...

Woof & Poof 2004 - 2010, left to right...


















On the far right is the orange glitter wire tree from Salvation Army and PartyLite Hanging Bats tea light holders that I found at Goodwill. Love them too!










This witch moon cat piece is from Williraye Studio, a husband wife team whose work was sold through Coynes & Company. Sadly, Bobbe passed away in June 2013 following a battle with cancer, but her husband Jeff eventually resumed translating her art into carved folk art pieces for Coynes, which was acquired in 2015 by Foreside. I found this from an industry article... _"We are very fortunate to have had the opportunity to work with Bobbe & Jeff for almost 20 years, after discovering them at a craft show," read a statement from the Coyne Family. "Bobbe was a fantastic mother and a truly gifted artist. Jeff has also been a creative force behind Williraye Studio and he wants to continue to work with Coyne’s & Company to carry on Bobbe’s inspiration and art style. We look forward to developing great new products with Jeff and build a great legacy for Bobbe."_ Read more about the artists' life and work here... https://www.willirayecollection.com/studio/index.html and here... https://www.giftsanddec.com/business-news/williraye-studio-creator-dies/










I really miss these two companies. Woof & Poof shut down a few years ago due California regulations that just became too difficult to operate under - (their dolls are made with upholstery fabrics which I assume were imported and treated with chemicals). Coynes & Company is gone too. It's possible Williraye Studio exists but I don't believe their pieces are being mass produced anymore. Fortunately for us, their art is still available through the second hand markets.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - You always find the best items. You scored on all of those lovely dolls. I absolutely love the orange glitter tree. I have not heard of Woof & Poof before. They are so primitive and cute. I need to make you my personal shopper.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

*HAPPY FIRST DAY OF AUTUMN EVERYONE!!!!* Our season is upon us. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat & grandma lise - Check out the thread "Halloween/Fall candles". I posted pictures of me refurbishing my busted Witches Brew candle. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - love the dolls! I've never heard of them before but i love the rustic look. Also love those bat votives from partylite.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks ScareyCarrie and Little black cat. Like most girls, I had a few dolls as a child. Never thought I'd collect dolls as an adult, that is, until our locally owned, upscale kitchen, dining, and home decor and furnishings store began carrying Woof & Poof dolls seasonally. Mostly for fall, Halloween, and Christmas.

They were made in Chico, California. The business was launched in the mid-70's and closed in 2016, so they had a good run and quite a following.The dolls were mostly were sold in locally owned gift shops.

What makes these dolls so special is that they're made with upholstery and other unique fabrics, ribbons, trim, a variety of twisted ropes and fibers, buttons, and of course, their embroidered faces. They're essentially couch, chair, mantle, and shelf ornaments. They also provide a tactile experience. Remember corduroy pants? Kind of like that. They are just so comfortable to hold.

Back in the day when I decorated for my art group's annual Halloween party, we had a big one, one year, and I placed the dolls throughout the room so everyone could enjoy them. You all have seen this slideshow from 2011, but they include a few of my favorite dolls... https://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/library/Boney Bunch/Boney Bunch 2011?page=1 (You may have to click on the "slideshow" button).

These dolls are identifiable by a brass button on their butt. On the button is written "Woof & Poof [and the year the doll was produced]". I find one or two in the thrift stores each year, mostly the Christmas dolls. This is the first year I've found Halloween dolls. Watch for them. Now that they're no longer sold they've lost their value - (that's probably why they're beginning to show up now). They can be found in the thrift stores for $4 or $5. I believe 2016 was the last year they were produced.

These are the last two dolls I collected in 2015, my crow/raven couple, sitting in my upholstered home office chair...










Wish I had a picture in landscape format. I don't, so you'll just have to turn your head!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Got my Spookytown village set up, the pics aren't very good with the glare from the lights...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Got my Spookytown village set up, the pics aren't very good with the glare from the lights...


Little black cat - Your village is amazing. This is the first year you bought the Lemax Spooky Town pieces and you already have a little neighborhood put together. Love the little touches with the outhouse and grave markers. I love the Squash Shack too!!! Great job. ???


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - so glad we got the squash shack! Thanks, I really appreciate it! I love all the accessories they make, glad i got the outhouse. Can't wait to see your tilt n hurl!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - so glad we got the squash shack! Thanks, I really appreciate it! I love all the accessories they make, glad i got the outhouse. Can't wait to see your tilt n hurl!!!


I am still debating on whether or not to display my Lemax pieces this year. I love them, I just don't seem to have room to display them properly, especially the Tilt n Hurl. If I do display them, I will take pictures and share them with you and the forum.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yay! Our first village! Love your Squash Shack and trees Little black cat. What are the other buildings? Would enjoy seeing a picture of them during the day. Perhaps when my collection is better organized I could back collect a Halloween themed home, a few trees and some trick-or-treaters too. The detailing is so incredible on these pieces. It's so fun seeing these villages.

It's beginning to feel like Halloween...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Success! I went through all my boxes in one of my storage units and found my 2018 Boney Clown for this year's circus display. I want to plan out my office display this weekend. So relieved!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - thanks so much for your compliments! Here are some pics during the day. The other pieces are the Raven's Roost Brewery, the Ghouly Grocer, and the Haunted Library.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I've sometimes wondered if I collected one Halloween themed Dept 56 building, just one, what I'd collect. After seeing your Spooky Town library, I think that would be my choice. Sadly, I don't think Dept 56 has done one yet, which really surprises me. I need to think more about this. Love your village Little black cat!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm off work for 4 days so am digging through my storage units. I'm really enjoying re-discoverying pieces from my collection that I've forgotten...

I stopped by one thrift store yesterday. Didn't see anything interesting until I got to the table linens area. Found this 52" x 70" cotton tablecloth. This is the section that's mirrored along both of the long edges. I really like Halloween artwork that includes a dark blue sky...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - hope one day you get a Village piece! I love your tablecloth, the blue sky is beautiful, love the cat on the fence


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I'm off work for 4 days so am digging through my storage units. I'm really enjoying re-discoverying pieces from my collection that I've forgotten...
> 
> I stopped by one thrift store yesterday. Didn't see anything interesting until I got to the table linens area. Found this 52" x 70" cotton tablecloth. This is the section that's mirrored along both of the long edges. I really like Halloween artwork that includes a dark blue sky...
> 
> View attachment 721808


I love the tablecloth. Now that you mention it, I too love a dark blue sky. The Pumpkins are so darn cute. Love the cat on the fence too. You always seem to find such great items. 

Hopefully one day you will come across a village building that you just cannot live without. I am surprised that Dept. 56 has not made a library yet. The Lemax Spookytown building that Little black cat owns is very detailed and the lighting in spectacular. Wouldn't it be nice to display Boney Holmes in the Library next to the Library building? I know the sizing of each would be different, but if displayed properly, might be cute. 

I am about to leave work and like you, I am off for the next 4 days. So excited to have some time off.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here is my latest addition to the Boney family. He arrived today and boy was I excited to see him arrive in his original box with a Dillards tag on it. Also didn't realize that there is a switch on the bottom that activates his internal lights. I kept looking at him, turning him around and around looking for an opening to place a candle.  My first Mr. Bones & Friends piece. Thanks Little black cat for the Ebay heads up on him. I bid, I won.....I love him.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow ScareyCarrie! It uses button batteries? I didn't know that. So interesting! 

Is there any information on it's release year? I don't know what years these pieces were sold. Perhaps Little black cat would know. 

I love that he's juggling jack-o-lanterns. It's a really nice piece!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow ScareyCarrie! It uses button batteries? I didn't know that. So interesting!
> 
> Is there any information on it's release year? I don't know what years these pieces were sold. Perhaps Little black cat would know.
> 
> I love that he's juggling jack-o-lanterns. It's a really nice piece!


I'm not sure of the year it was released. Perhaps Little black cat can enlighten us as she collects these pieces. He is really cute. I did not know what type of battery he uses. Thanks grandma lise for letting me know that they are button batteries. Hope I can find them when it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - you're welcome!!! I'm so excited that you won, he is a great piece! I think he was released in 2011, but I could be wrong. Check Walmart for the batteries, I've bought them there in the past, they are watch/hearing aid batteries i think. I am off to Halloween Horror Nights tonite, I'll try to get some decent pics.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - you're welcome!!! I'm so excited that you won, he is a great piece! I think he was released in 2011, but I could be wrong. Check Walmart for the batteries, I've bought them there in the past, they are watch/hearing aid batteries i think. I am off to Halloween Horror Nights tonite, I'll try to get some decent pics.


Thanks Little black cat - Have a great time this weekend. If you can, please send pictures. ??


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - thanks, I'll do my best! I confirmed that yes, he was released in 2011, along with our elusive Bonecula lol!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - thanks, I'll do my best! I confirmed that yes, he was released in 2011, along with our elusive Bonecula lol!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - thanks, I'll do my best! I confirmed that yes, he was released in 2011, along with our elusive Bonecula lol!!!


*WHERE IS BONECULA????? I MUST HAVE BONECULA. *


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - thanks, I'll do my best! I confirmed that yes, he was released in 2011, along with our elusive Bonecula lol!!!


That's very interesting. I always thought that the "Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends" was a predecessor to the 2008 Boney Bunch. Looks like that overlapped. Thanks for the confirmation Little black cat.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise - Do you own any of the Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends pieces? Or any of the Pumpkin People pieces? They are all very nice.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Do you own any of the Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends pieces? Or any of the Pumpkin People pieces? They are all very nice.


A few. I have the non-electric, black cat lantern, three of the smaller bowls that I believe I bought from a fellow collector and reseller, the five pumpkin people that I drove all over the place repeatedly to get at Bed, Bath, and Beyond stores, and thanks to a former forum member and collector, Bonecula and the three members of the Ultimate AfterLife Party band. https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBu...um&album_id=350205448391207&ref=page_internal Those are all the pieces that I most wanted!

Are you still back collecting pieces this year? It's a lot of fun, isn't it?

On Friday, I found two orange pillow covers. When I dig out some pillows, I'll try to take a picture. Those and the tablecloth were all I found this week in the thrift stores.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> A few. I have the non-electric, black cat lantern, three of the smaller bowls that I believe I bought from a fellow collector and reseller, the five pumpkin people that I drove all over the place repeatedly to get at Bed, Bath, and Beyond stores, and thanks to a former forum member and collector, Bonecula and the three members of the Ultimate AfterLife Party band. https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBu...um&album_id=350205448391207&ref=page_internal Those are all the pieces that I most wanted!
> 
> Are you still back collecting pieces this year? It's a lot of fun, isn't it?
> 
> On Friday, I found two orange pillow covers. When I dig out some pillows, I'll try to take a picture. Those and the tablecloth were all I found this week in the thrift stores.


You have a fantastic collection. I have been looking into the Pumpkin People thanks to Little black cat pointing them out to me on Ebay. They are cute, especially the one pushing a "raven baby carriage". I also saw an afterlife figure on Ebay, but it is way beyone what I want to spend. I am still back collecting, and on the elusive hunt for Bonecula. I hope he becomes available one day. 

Cannot wait to see your orange pillow covers. You always find the best things at the thrift stores.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I found this lighted pumpkin and cat at an antique store, i think it is older because of the way the electric power cord looks. Its made of a styrofoam type material, but is pretty heavy duty. Had a blast at Halloween Horror Nights, this is the only pic i took on my phone, i have to get the rest off my husband's phone then i will post!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> I found this lighted pumpkin and cat at an antique store, i think it is older because of the way the electric power cord looks. Its made of a styrofoam type material, but is pretty heavy duty. Had a blast at Halloween Horror Nights, this is the only pic i took on my phone, i have to get the rest off my husband's phone then i will post!


That little black cat on the pumpkin does look like an older piece. I just love it. Thanks for the picture of Halloween Horror nights. It looks like it was so much fun. Hope to see more pics once you get them off your hubby's phone.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

A few more pics from Halloween Horror Nights...killer clowns from outerspace!!! Lol!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> A few more pics from Halloween Horror Nights...killer clowns from outerspace!!! Lol!


Those are some scary looking clowns. That is a crazy movie. I love SAM from Trick 'r Treat. Looks like it was an amazing time. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat said:


> I found this lighted pumpkin and cat at an antique store, i think it is older because of the way the electric power cord looks. Its made of a styrofoam type material, but is pretty heavy duty. Had a blast at Halloween Horror Nights, this is the only pic i took on my phone, i have to get the rest off my husband's phone then i will post!


Oh...I've never seen this piece before. There's three listed on Ebay. Copyright 1996 Matrix Illuminations Limited. I would be thrilled with a find as nice as this. And it looks like it's in really good condition too! Congrats Little black cat!

Looks like you had a lot of fun at Halloween Horror Nights too.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - thanks for your research on this piece! It is in really good shape, and it has the original light cord. I got it for $17.99, so I think i got a pretty good deal, so much for being done buying Halloween goodies


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Grandma lise - thanks for your research on this piece! It is in really good shape, and it has the original light cord. I got it for $17.99, so I think i got a pretty good deal, so much for being done buying Halloween goodies


We will never be done buying Halloween stuff.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat said:


> Grandma lise - thanks for your research on this piece! It is in really good shape, and it has the original light cord. I got it for $17.99, so I think i got a pretty good deal, so much for being done buying Halloween goodies


Wow, I would have bought it for that price. Shipping alone would have been more than that. It's so iconic.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> We will never be done buying Halloween stuff.


I know. I've lost count of how many times I've said "I'm done" this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Wow, I would have bought it for that price. Shipping alone would have been more than that. It's so iconic.


That's a great price Little black cat. I have seen a few on Ebay after grandma lise pointed out the manufacturer of this adorable item. Grandma lise your knowledge of Halloween items knows no bound. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> That's a great price Little black cat. I have seen a few on Ebay after grandma lise pointed out the manufacturer of this adorable item. Grandma lise your knowledge of Halloween items knows no bound. Thank you for sharing it with us.


Ebay is my go to place for learning more about collectibles.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hung my Mark Cook original sign in my kitchen above my paper towel holder. I get to look at him every time i do the dishes. ?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My husband made a trip to Goodwill and found quite a few old Spooky Town pieces for me! They all work and are from 2004-2006. I can't wait to set up my display this year.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Hung my Mark Cook original sign in my kitchen above my paper towel holder. I get to look at him every time i do the dishes. ?


Oh wow! It's so good to see it displayed now. That is such an awesome piece of art. I want one too, especially now that you and Little black cat chose the one's you wanted.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ladyfrog said:


> My husband made a trip to Goodwill and found quite a few old Spooky Town pieces for me! They all work and are from 2004-2006. I can't wait to set up my display this year.


What an incredible find. And your husband did all the footwork! How much did he pay for them? I love that you have two pieces that have trees. I hope you'll post pictures here of your display Ladyfrog. Congrats!

I had a few small finds today. Pictured are the two square pillow covers found earlier, and four terry towels found today. So cute. The skeletons are embroidered. Paid $1.99 for each...










And they put more Christmas out, but I keep checking their scanty Halloween offerings...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> What an incredible find. And your husband did all the footwork! How much did he pay for them? I love that you have two pieces that have trees. I hope you'll post pictures here of your display Ladyfrog. Congrats!
> 
> I had a few small finds today. Pictured are the two square pillow covers found earlier, and four terry towels found today. So cute. The skeletons are embroidered. Paid $1.99 for each...
> 
> ...


The one that doesn't have a box was the most expensive at $14.99 and the rest were $4.99 - $6.99 each. He really did good on this one! 

I love those towels! I have Halloween dish towels in my kitchen year round.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow, what a deal you got Ladyfrog! I have boxes of holiday dish towels (and socks; wear my Halloween ones throughout September and October). I think of them as little pieces of art. Glad I have them. I noticed this year that it's getting harder to find the cotton ones in stores now. The non-cotton ones are neither useful or environmentally friendly. I hope this doesn't become a trend. Looking forward to seeing your display. If you don't post pictures here, come back and post a link to them.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay ScareyCarrie and Little black cat, I ordered "Put the Fun Back Into Funeral" piece from Mark Cook's Etsy page a few minutes ago. Can hardly wait for it to arrive. Here it is...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Okay ScareyCarrie and Little black cat, I ordered "Put the Fun Back Into Funeral" piece from Mark Cook's Etsy page a few minutes ago. Can hardly wait for it to arrive. Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 722404


That is such a fun piece. So glad that you bought it. Now we all have a one of a kind piece from Mark. I hope he makes more Boney inspired pieces. I know they would sell.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> What an incredible find. And your husband did all the footwork! How much did he pay for them? I love that you have two pieces that have trees. I hope you'll post pictures here of your display Ladyfrog. Congrats!
> 
> I had a few small finds today. Pictured are the two square pillow covers found earlier, and four terry towels found today. So cute. The skeletons are embroidered. Paid $1.99 for each...
> 
> ...


Love those towels, especially the green one. You don't see many towels with green backgrounds. Such great finds.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> My husband made a trip to Goodwill and found quite a few old Spooky Town pieces for me! They all work and are from 2004-2006. I can't wait to set up my display this year.


Your hubby did great. Such a great Spooky Town haul, and at great prices. I cannot wait to see them once you have them set up.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Ladyfrog - Wow! Your husband did great! Congrats on the great thrift store find, glad they were in such good shape.
Grandma lise - so glad you bought this piece, it is a one of a kind for sure! I think you will love it! Like ScareyCarrie said, I'm glad we all have Mark Cook pieces now!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Ladyfrog - Wow! Your husband did great! Congrats on the great thrift store find, glad they were in such good shape.
> Grandma lise - so glad you bought this piece, it is a one of a kind for sure! I think you will love it! Like ScareyCarrie said, I'm glad we all have Mark Cook pieces now!


I hope that Mark Cook will make more of his "Boney" inspired pieces. I know I would be interested, as well as you and grandma lise. Don't you think?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

grandma lise said:


> Okay ScareyCarrie and Little black cat, I ordered "Put the Fun Back Into Funeral" piece from Mark Cook's Etsy page a few minutes ago. Can hardly wait for it to arrive. Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 722404


That’s awesome! Do you have the link to his Etsy page? Would love to check out his items. Thanks So Much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie found it for us! I think this will work... https://www.etsy.com/shop/MarkLCook

Enjoy!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie found it for us! I think this will work... https://www.etsy.com/shop/MarkLCook
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank You So Much! What awesome stuff!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise & Little black cat - I ordered another sign from Mark's Etsy store. I just received it. I will post pictures in a bit. Couldn't resist adding another one of his original works to my collection. 

grandma lise - Did you receive yours yet?
Little black cat - I hope he makes more "Boney" inspired pieces.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - can't wait to see your piece! I have had a piece in my cart for a while now, i just haven't bought it yet! Yes, i am hoping for more old school boney pieces!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Here it is. Love the colors on it. Cannot wait to hang it up in my kitchen. He also included a very cute "Boney" inspired thank-you note.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - what a great piece, i love it!!! It will look perfect in your kitchen, you could leave it up all year. He looks good paired with my favorite boney?his notes are almost as nice as the pieces, i hope you can find a cute frame for it?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - what a great piece, i love it!!! It will look perfect in your kitchen, you could leave it up all year. He looks good paired with my favorite boney?his notes are almost as nice as the pieces, i hope you can find a cute frame for it?


Thanks Little Black Cat. I plan on leaving it up all year. It is a great sign. I love the personal note just as much as the sign.  Now I know why that is your favorite boney, it is quickly becoming my favorite as well. Just love the older pieces.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I love the older pieces too! I just love the shape of his head and his eyes, and the way the top hat sits on his head! He is a classic!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

And so it begins....he he he...










ScareyCarrie, he's here. Just need to pick him up. Need to decorate first!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> And so it begins....he he he...
> 
> View attachment 723181
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! grandma lise, you have your work cut out for you. But oh what joy you will bring to your co-workers, and, especially, yourself. Cannot wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> I love the older pieces too! I just love the shape of his head and his eyes, and the way the top hat sits on his head! He is a classic!!!


You're right little black cat - I love his facial expression. I smile every time I look at him.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, love, love everything about the two pieces of artwork you chose, the facial expression, how he's dressed, especially the neck tie, the lettering, and the fun way the sign is framed. I also would love to see Mark Cook add more pieces if he's ever inspired to do so again. I so enjoy his whimsical art.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, love, love everything about the two pieces of artwork you chose, the facial expression, how he's dressed, especially the neck tie, the lettering, and the fun way the sign is framed. I also would love to see Mark Cook add more pieces if he's ever inspired to do so again. I so enjoy his whimsical art.


When I placed the order with Mark I mentioned that I hoped he would make more of his "Boney" inspired wood pieces. I know there would be several of us on the forum that would be interested in purchasing them. Fingers crossed. Thank you for your comments about the signs I chose. I agree, the facial expressions on both just grabbed me. Love them so much.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, thank you so much for finding and sharing Mark Cook's art on Etsy!

I picked up and opened my package today. It's hard to explain...perhaps it's the coloring, the shading, the attention to detail...okay, just everything about it...but it's so much better in person, which I didn't think possible.

In 2009, I decorated with the Boney Bunch for the first time for our art group with the 2008 collection. Since that time I've decorated most years, either for friends, family, volunteers, or co-workers, and they've loved it too. Today, as I decorated my cubicle at work with the 2019 collection, I realized I have so many good memories associated with it. And now...I have a piece of original art from the Boney Bunch's creator himself. I love it!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, thank you so much for finding and sharing Mark Cook's art on Etsy!
> 
> I picked up and opened my package today. It's hard to explain...perhaps it's the coloring, the shading, the attention to detail...okay, just everything about it...but it's so much better in person, which I didn't think possible.
> 
> ...


Oh grandma lise - What a spectacular piece. It looks 3 dimensional. I love the facial expression on the Boney as well as the colors he used. This sign will be a great addition to your collection. I feel the same as you, although I haven't been collecting the Boney Bunch as long as you and Little black cat, but to own a piece of original work from the creator himself.......priceless as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I so agree ScareyCarrie! After studying it further this evening, I'm reminded once again how copies fail in comparison to the original artwork. I wish my phone camera could capture the richness of it's outline, shading, and color. As you said, priceless.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I so agree ScareyCarrie! After studying it further this evening, I'm reminded once again how copies fail in comparison to the original artwork. I wish my phone camera could capture the richness of it's outline, shading, and color. As you said, priceless.


He is such an amazing artist. You, myself and Little black cat are so very fortunate to own some of his original works. ?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - your piece looks awesome, I'm so glad you were able to get it! There is nothing like an original piece.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I still have more work to do on my display, but here's a rough preview - (don't know why, but it's best viewed after the slideshow has cycled through a few times)...


















My Library







smg.photobucket.com





I'll post the final slideshow next week.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> I still have more work to do on my display, but here's a rough preview - (don't know why, but it's best viewed after the slideshow has cycled through a few times)...
> 
> View attachment 723401
> 
> ...


grandma lise - I love your "rough preview" of the Boney Circus. So ingenious to use tart tins as the base for some of the cast of characters. Also love your use of pedestals in your display. If I worked with you I would be paying you a visit multiple times per day.  Cannot wait to see the final product. 

P.S. I saw myself on your computer screen......glad I made it to work with you.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks ScareyScarey. 

I need to put fresh batteries in the large trees, decide if I'm going to add miniature orange LED lights along the base of the display, switch out some of the tea lights to ones with black bases (if I can figure out where I stored them!), then re-photogragh. Also will add pics of my other three smaller displays in the office. I woke up with a sore throat this morning so will have lots of time to think about it. Ha ha. I'm very pleased overall, particularly with use of the vintage style Pacific Rim witch and Jack-o-lantern lantern heads (which are beautifully lit with the Youngbaby tealights we all bought this year) and the Pier One carved wood pillar holders I found this year and last year at the thrift stores, that is, so long as we don't have an earth quake in the next three weeks!

More to come later next week along with a new, expanded slide show.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I saw myself on your computer screen......glad I made it to work with you.


Now you know my favorite place to visit each day during lunch.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My latest Ebay find. I believe he is a member of Yankee' s Pumpkin People collection. Love his facial expression and the black bat on the back of his pumpkinmobile. ?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - Awesome find! He is one of the pumpkin people, and i love his bat too!!! My Poison Cupcake candle shipped today ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - Awesome find! He is one of the pumpkin people, and i love his bat too!!! My Poison Cupcake candle shipped today ?


Thanks Little black cat for the heads up about the Pumpkin People. They are so cute. Hopefully my Poison Cupcake candles shipped too.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - mine should be delivered tomorrow, I'll let you know what happens! I will keep my eye out for more pumpkin people?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yay ScareyCarrie! You got a pumpkin people! I really like that collection too. They're smaller, and fit in really well with the Boney Bunch. I think you'll have a lot of fun with them! 

Just checked on the YC website. Looks like the Ringmaster, Twins, and Boney Bunch Circus sold out. 

I am delayed completing and photographing my displays throughout the office. An animal damaged a vulnerable area of our home's roof over the weekend, so I'm home prepared for and monitoring for leaks until the roofer completes the needed repairs (and going through my collections to begin the process of better organizing and storing them; AND finding things I've been looking for f-o-r-e-v-e-r). 

As luck would have it, we're having a wind storm today. [grr] Was out sick on Monday, only able to work 2 hours yesterday, and am out today, likely tomorrow too. Then I'm on jury duty next week! Hoping, hoping there's no trials scheduled (out of respect for Halloween week, of course  ). Fingers and toes crossed. 

Perhaps a third of the staff are commenting on and enjoying my displays. Cannon appears to be THE favorite. Hoping they don't mind if I leave them up for an extra week so I get to enjoy them too!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - Wow! You have a lot of stuff happening, i hope you get to enjoy your beautiful displays at work. At least you got a chance to go through some of your collection. I am hoping to do the same over Thanksgiving or Christmas, it's still in the mid 80s and too hot to go through the garage.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Little black cat, I remember it being warm in the evening on Halloween, but the 80's is really hot. Yikes. Growing up in north Alabama, spring and fall were my favorite seasons because it was cooler but still warm in the evenings. I'm having a lot of fun re-discoverying pieces from my collection. Last night I found my Yankee Candle Foggy Night. It's one of my favorites. I should light it tonight.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Wow, Little black cat, I remember it being warm in the evening on Halloween, but the 80's is really hot. Yikes. Growing up in north Alabama, spring and fall were my favorite seasons because it was cooler but still warm in the evenings. I'm having a lot of fun re-discoverying pieces from my collection. Last night I found my Yankee Candle Foggy Night. It's one of my favorites. I should light it tonight.


I think the Foggy Night tealight holder is the one I bought not too long ago on Ebay. Sadly, the glass portion arrived shattered. That is an awesome piece though. You should light it up.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - mine should be delivered tomorrow, I'll let you know what happens! I will keep my eye out for more pumpkin people?


I am supposed to receive my Goose Creek candles today. Hope so. Thanks for looking out for me. I wouldn't mind adding another Pumpkin Person to my collection.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Received my Goose Creek order. On first sniff, the Poison Cupcake didn't have much of a smell. But then I rubbed my finger across it and it released a chocolate smell. Excited to burn it this weekend.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, which pumpkin people do you want to collect next?

Roofer looked at the roof today. He said it's usually a raccoon that digs into roofs, but could have been the squirrels who visited with us as we were chatting about all things collecting. He collects old farm and logging tools. Luckily for us, he said after critter dug through the roofing material, then hit the cedar shakes and gave up. The cedar saved the day!

It's raining even harder tonight, but no leaks. Knock on wood. I think we'll be fine until we get a break in the weather later next week so he can complete the repairs safely. Hoping I'll sleep better tonight with the knowledge don't have a complete hole in the roof.

Took the U-haul cargo van back tonight. Because I only drove it 16 miles it was cheap and gave me the perfect place to secure my stuff until I moved it into storage with one trip. Not sure if I'd do it again, but with all the wind and rain, it made miserable conditions a lot more bearable. 

Oh my gosh. Our son and his girlfriend unexpectedly wed today. He just texted me a picture. When I saw the flowers in her hair, I just knew. I haven't met her yet but I've been told she's kind, caring, smart, and talented. I think I'm going to head out for dinner now, maybe have a glass of wine...it's been an interesting couple of days!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, which pumpkin people do you want to collect next?
> 
> Roofer looked at the roof today. He said it's usually a raccoon that digs into roofs, but could have been the squirrels who visited with us as we were chatting about all things collecting. He collects old farm and logging tools. Luckily for us, he said after critter dug through the roofing material, then hit the cedar shakes and gave up. The cedar saved the day!
> 
> ...


I have to look at the Pumpkin People to see which ones I would be interested in collecting. They are all very unique. 

We have raccoons too, therefore, I have to board up the "Kitty Door" at night so that they will not get into our basement where the cats are. They got in once and left a mess (as well as fleas). I had a friend who told me they tore up his roof and got in to his attic. Thank goodness you had cedar. It is a hard wood that "saved the day" for you. 
What a surprise with your son. Hope you get to meet your daughter in law soon. 

Hope you enjoy your dinner and wine.......You deserve it.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Got my Goose Creek Poison Cupcake yesterday, not a real strong cold throw, but i think it will smell great when lit!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Got my Goose Creek Poison Cupcake yesterday, not a real strong cold throw, but i think it will smell great when lit!!!


I am burning it in my kitchen right now. Smells fantastic....like chocolate muffins baking in the oven. You're going to love it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Here it is... Boney Circus 2019!










*And here's The Boney Circus slideshow* - (if it skips pictures, try setting the speed from medium to slow - OR - click on pictures in next post)...









My Library







smg.photobucket.com





Feels good to be done so I can enjoy it!

I also set up a few displays around the office. One of my co-workers shared how much her children enjoyed entertaining the neighborhood with their yard displays on Halloween. She played the role of the witch with a bubbling cauldron. They're all grown up now. For fun, I decorated her cubicle with a witch themed flag and the 2012 Flying Witch and Black Cat jar clinger.

In another area of the office I re-hung my co-worker's favorite haunted house wall display. The large paper mache jack-o-lantern is stuffed with healthy treats, Angie's Sweet & Salty Kettle Corn and Cheddar Cheese popcorn. And finally, my favorite find for this year, the Michaels "Welcome Scaredy Cats!" sign with two older pieces from my collection, a Jack-o-lantern girl candy container and a bobble head boy.

I'm still looking for my Bethany Lowe circus sign that X-pired and I collected last year. I think it's in an unmarked box in my storage unit.

*Here's the second slideshow*...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch/Halloween Displays 2019

Halloween is almost here. Enjoy!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Found these two vintage Midwest of Cannon Falls ghosts at the thrift store this week...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Found these two vintage Midwest of Cannon Falls ghosts at the thrift store this week...
> 
> View attachment 724870


Oh, grandma lise - what a great find. I love how their arms are held on with string, and I love the expressions on their faces. Awesome additions to your Halloween collection. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Just wanted to share my birthday decorations today. My daughter surprised me with a beautiful Halloween inspired theme. She' s the best.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Just wanted to share my birthday decorations today. My daughter surprised me with a beautiful Halloween inspired theme. She' s the best.


Oh wow ScareyCarrie! Happy Birthday! What a great daughter you have, and sooo lucky to have a Halloween birthday?hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Just wanted to share my birthday decorations today. My daughter surprised me with a beautiful Halloween inspired theme. She' s the best.


Happy birthday! That’s an amazing scene.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Oh wow ScareyCarrie! Happy Birthday! What a great daughter you have, and sooo lucky to have a Halloween birthday?hope you enjoy your day!


Thanks Little black cat - My birthdays have always had a Halloween theme because it is so close to it. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Happy birthday! That’s an amazing scene.


Thank you. I think so too!!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Great Daughter = Great Mom = YOU!! Love the display, Scarey Carrie!! Hope you had a very Happy Birthday from the soon to be She Dead = Me!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Great Daughter = Great Mom = YOU!! Love the display, Scarey Carrie!! Hope you had a very Happy Birthday from the soon to be She Dead = Me!


I sure hope you will not be the soon to be "She Dead", we've become friends and I would hate to lose you. Thank you for the birthday wishes, I really appreciate it. Cannot wait to see your signs from Mark.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that's an awesome Halloween display by your daughter! Happy Birthday ScareyCarrie!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Just as I was leaving work, I got an email that I'd received a package. Was hoping, hoping it was from Mark L. Cook. And it was! The new piece is on the right. Background is stained gray, and shaded so you can still see the grain of the wood. Lettering is a brighter orange. Am so happy. I have more Boney children. And they're adorable!

Thanks ScareyCarrie. You made my year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Oh my gosh, that's an awesome Halloween display by your daughter! Happy Birthday ScareyCarrie!


Thank you grandma lise. I think so too.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

I’m posting these from my phone and I’m pretty sure I probably didn’t do it correctly. I think my new name here will be She Brain Dead. Our power will soon be on a forced outage and my cell service is spotty without it, so I may not be back before Thursday but I did want to share these with you. Mark Cook’s work is sooooo awesome I’m more than thrilled with these. I think I might forget about buying future 2020 Boneys and collect his wood art instead. Love your items too, Grandma Lise!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I sure hope you will not be the soon to be "She Dead", we've become friends and I would hate to lose you. Thank you for the birthday wishes, I really appreciate it. Cannot wait to see your signs from Mark.


No worries, Scarey Carrie, I'm not that easily turned into a She Dead by my Hubby- I already am a Zombie as you can see from my pic, LOL! I'm glad to have your friendship here too!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

And, yes, I did double post those pics, but I don't know how to fix it. Double D'Oh, what a dummy I am. Anywho, I hope you get an idea of just how beautiful Mark's work is. Does anyone know if these are one of a kind, or does he duplicate the pieces sometime in the future? I'm almost as excited over the hand-drawn thank you notes he enclosed with a Boney sketch. So neat!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Just as I was leaving work, I got an email that I'd received a package. Was hoping, hoping it was from Mark L. Cook. And it was! The new piece is on the right. Background is stained gray, and shaded so you can still see the grain of the wood. Lettering is a brighter orange. Am so happy. I have more Boney children. And they're adorable!
> 
> Thanks ScareyCarrie. You made my year.
> 
> View attachment 725185


I am so happy that I found his Etsy store, and that were were/are able to purchase his wonderful art. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> And, yes, I did double post those pics, but I don't know how to fix it. Double D'Oh, what a dummy I am. Anywho, I hope you get an idea of just how beautiful Mark's work is. Does anyone know if these are one of a kind, or does he duplicate the pieces sometime in the future? I'm almost as excited over the hand-drawn thank you notes he enclosed with a Boney sketch. So neat!!


His pieces are amazing. I own 3 now, and I can definitely relate to the desire to collect more of his fantastic pieces. Little black cat and I were so excited about the hand written thank you note that Mark included when we received our first pieces too. We weren't sure if we liked the note more or the piece itself.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> No worries, Scarey Carrie, I'm not that easily turned into a She Dead by my Hubby- I already am a Zombie as you can see from my pic, LOL! I'm glad to have your friendship here too!!


Love that you're a zombie, and love your pic. Hope you have a Happy Halloween. ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yay RavenLily! Was hoping you'd receive yours soon! They're just so much better in person, aren't they? Each piece has exceeded my expectations. Love, love the two pieces you got! 

Actually all the pieces that have been posted here. I want them too! 

Are yours both dated 2018? All of mine are. Hoping he creates more. I'd like to buy a few more pieces. I've got one of his Christmas themed pieces on its way. Not sure if it's okay to post here or not though... 

Hope you come through this power outage okay. I know it can be challenging. We experienced a three day outage when seven tornados came through our county in one night. Thankfully, that was when I lived in north Alabama. That's not an issue where I live now in the pacific northwest.

ScareCarrie, so glad you're a good finder!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My latest addition to the Boney family arrived today in perfect condition. Little black cat and grandma lise - Now i know why you both love this piece so much. They are adorable and will permanently be on display. ?


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Power is on, so hopefully I can post quickly in case it's lights out again.... Scarey Carrie, I LOVE that piece, and I know others here have it too. I truly have a bad case of Boney envy, but good for all of you! Now please help me out, is that Mr. Bones or Uncle Vlad, or maybe Mr. Vlad and Uncle Bones, I don't know LOL!

Grandma Lise, my two Mark Cook wood art pieces are dated and signed on the back as 2019. I hope he creates more for our collections, and yes, you are SO right, they are even better in person (if that's possible!) and the thickness of the wood was more substantial than expected, very happy with that too! I love your Dayscare, those kids are just so darned cute!! Also, thank you for sharing your experiences with power outages, I just hope this is a temporary solution because it really does affect your quality of life when it becomes a weekly thing, not to mention $100s of $s of frozen food spoilage.

Anywho, Scarey Carrie, you are the best Boney detective for finding Mark's Etsy page, Boney Holmes has got nothing on you! Happy Halloween to you, and to all!! ???


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Power is on, so hopefully I can post quickly in case it's lights out again.... Scarey Carrie, I LOVE that piece, and I know others here have it too. I truly have a bad case of Boney envy, but good for all of you! Now please help me out, is that Mr. Bones or Uncle Vlad, or maybe Mr. Vlad and Uncle Bones, I don't know LOL!
> 
> Grandma Lise, my two Mark Cook wood art pieces are dated and signed on the back as 2019. I hope he creates more for our collections, and yes, you are SO right, they are even better in person (if that's possible!) and the thickness of the wood was more substantial than expected, very happy with that too! I love your Dayscare, those kids are just so darned cute!! Also, thank you for sharing your experiences with power outages, I just hope this is a temporary solution because it really does affect your quality of life when it becomes a weekly thing, not to mention $100s of $s of frozen food spoilage.
> 
> Anywho, Scarey Carrie, you are the best Boney detective for finding Mark's Etsy page, Boney Holmes has got nothing on you! Happy Halloween to you, and to all!! ???


I absolutely love how you displayed your 2 Mark Cook pieces. They look perfect where you have them. I also love your Boney display with the Yankee candle centerpiece. I have those 2 Boney "kids" from last year and I love them. I am no Boney expert by any means, but I was told that the new piece I bought is Uncle Vlad. Little black cat and grandma lise also own this piece. There have been a few recently on Ebay. I bet you will find one soon enough.  
I was fortunate to find Mark's Etsy page, and then share it with my friends here on the Forum. I am hoping that he will make more of his "Boney" inspired pieces. I know just between you, me, grandma lise and Little black cat - they will sell. He is so talented and I agree with you 100% - his boney sketched thank you notes are equally as impressive as his wooden pieces of art. 

Wishing you a very Happy Halloween and I look forward to our continued forum friendship. ??


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you RavenLily. So excited to hear yours are dated 2019! That leaves open the possibility there may be more. Yay!

Love your wall display and your Boney children display too. 

ScareyCarrie your new Uncle Vlad is such a fun piece. Those older ones are scene stealers!

Tomorrow is my day off. Will head into the office to pack up my display. Each day I look at each Circus piece and am amazed by the development of theme and attention to detail, and the excellent quality of the paint jobs!

I believe this collection has been greatly under valued. But that's just me talking. We won't know for another 5 to 7 years.

I don't know who the artist is or artists are, but it's the best collection we've had since 2015. And I think it compares well to the first three years of the Boney Bunch collection. Well done!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

ScareyCarrie, whatever he creates will sell. I agree!

What is your third piece? I remember Fangtastic and The Seven Sins, but don't recall the third!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Happy Halloween to All......Even with the snow. ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Crazy weather! This Halloween is going to be a cold one for us too. At least it's not raining, or snowing! [giggle]

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Merry Halloween.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie, I'm still cracking up over "Merry Halloween"!! It looks like Pumpkin Claus has come to your neighborhood a little early this year  It's hard to imagine there's snow anywhere while we're having gusty winds (still!), fires (still! But not in our area this time) and sunny and clear weather. It's very beautiful seeing your homes and trees dusted with snow, and that cute little ghost is just adorable!!

I also hope that Mark Cook will be inspired to create more wood art. I know for sure that between you, Grandma Lise, Little Black Cat and me we could keep him well-funded throughout his retirement years, assuming he is retired? I have no idea what his age is, but if I keep buying them at the rate of two pieces at a time, I may not make it to a retirement age once Hubby finds out, LOL! Just kidding, he actually liked the signs and thought they were very nicely made.

Grandma Lise, I really think you may be right about this year's Circus pieces. They personally didn't appeal to me too much, but seeing them put together in the way you did with your display, they really are lovely. And anything I fail to collect usually becomes quite valuable, and vice-versa, so you should have quite a valuable collection there in a few years, ha! Also, I DO love your "Put The Fun Back Into Funeral" piece too!! The Skeleton's coat is so nicely done, and what I'm so impressed with is how much detail shows up in person that you really don't see in the photos. Very nice shading and etching!!

Here's wishing all of you a VERY Happy Halloween, I too look forward to a long forum friendship with all my ghoulfriends here- you are the best group a ghoul could ask for!!???


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Happy Halloween everyone!!! RavenLily - I'm soo glad the fires have moved from your area, what a relief! Your Mark Cook pieces are perfect, I'm so happy i got Ricket from him. I have another piece in my cart, I'll probably buy it sooner rather than later. I too would rather spend my money on these pieces rather than the new Boneys, they are more my style. Hope everyone posts new finds to the forum even after Halloween???


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!! RavenLily - I'm soo glad the fires have moved from your area, what a relief! Your Mark Cook pieces are perfect, I'm so happy i got Ricket from him. I have another piece in my cart, I'll probably buy it sooner rather than later. I too would rather spend my money on these pieces rather than the new Boneys, they are more my style. Hope everyone posts new finds to the forum even after Halloween???


I will continue to post on the forum after Halloween. I would miss my ghoulfriends too much if I didn't. I treasure our friendships. Hope everyone has a great Halloween evening.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Little black cat said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!! RavenLily - I'm soo glad the fires have moved from your area, what a relief! Your Mark Cook pieces are perfect, I'm so happy i got Ricket from him. I have another piece in my cart, I'll probably buy it sooner rather than later. I too would rather spend my money on these pieces rather than the new Boneys, they are more my style. Hope everyone posts new finds to the forum even after Halloween???


Thank you Little Black Cat! It was terrifying to experience the fire and evacuation, but so thankful to have a home to return to, unlike others in our neighborhood.

Yay! I'm glad you're going to get another Mark Cook piece!! Please share it with us when you purchase and receive it. They are so well done, I'm thrilled with the craftsmanship that goes into each one- which as we know, is NOT at all comparable to the hit or miss paint jobs of the Boney pieces, LOL 

I hope everyone had a Happy Halloween and look forward to sharing our new acquisitions here with our forum friends- Have a super-great day everyone!!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

RavenLily - I understand, i have had to evacuate for hurricanes and its so scary not knowing if you're ever going to come home again. I will definitely let you know when i get my next Mark Cook piece!!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Little black cat said:


> RavenLily - I understand, i have had to evacuate for hurricanes and its so scary not knowing if you're ever going to come home again. I will definitely let you know when i get my next Mark Cook piece!!!


I'll look forward to seeing your next MC piece Little Black Cat!! Let's hope he'll make other Boney inspired pieces for us to admire, purchase and share. I think his little gnomes are very cute, but they're so tiny I'm not sure how they'd be displayed? Maybe as part of a Christmas Village, or maybe as a pocket pet, LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> I'll look forward to seeing your next MC piece Little Black Cat!! Let's hope he'll make other Boney inspired pieces for us to admire, purchase and share. I think his little gnomes are very cute, but they're so tiny I'm not sure how they'd be displayed? Maybe as part of a Christmas Village, or maybe as a pocket pet, LOL


I didn't realize the gnomes are that small. They probably would look cute as part of a Christmas village.....OR......as you mentioned - a pocket pet.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, ScareyCarrie, the gnomes are very small but very well done and adorable, I just don't think personally I'd be able to use them. 

Since getting my two wood art signs, I'm so taken with them that I'd like to keep them up all year. I really am entertaining the thought of using our spare bedroom and turning it into a Boney Bunch themed room and add more shelving or some sort of wall units to group and display the pieces in a meaningful way where I can enjoy them all year. And then after the rich Uncle I don't have leaves me a fortune in the will he doesn't have I can message Mark Cook on Etsy and have a special order wooden wall clock with different Boney faces to mark the hours, and skeleton arms with hands for the minutes and hour hands. I can get fabric that coordinates with the Boneys to make curtains, and bedding that also works with it all. I think that would be so neat!! Anywho, that's my dream, so please don't burst my Boney Bubble with reality, Hubby already thinks I'm losing what little cards I have left in my cranial deck, LOL!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RavenLily said:


> Yes, ScareyCarrie, the gnomes are very small but very well done and adorable, I just don't think personally I'd be able to use them.
> 
> Since getting my two wood art signs, I'm so taken with them that I'd like to keep them up all year. I really am entertaining the thought of using our spare bedroom and turning it into a Boney Bunch themed room and add more shelving or some sort of wall units to group and display the pieces in a meaningful way where I can enjoy them all year. And then after the rich Uncle I don't have leaves me a fortune in the will he doesn't have I can message Mark Cook on Etsy and have a special order wooden wall clock with different Boney faces to mark the hours, and skeleton arms with hands for the minutes and hour hands. I can get fabric that coordinates with the Boneys to make curtains, and bedding that also works with it all. I think that would be so neat!! Anywho, that's my dream, so please don't burst my Boney Bubble with reality, Hubby already thinks I'm losing what little cards I have left in my cranial deck, LOL!


That's an amazing Boney dream. The custom made clock is a must have and I would love to see that.....and own that too!!! A Boney Bunch room sounds very doable with a spare room. I, unfortunately, do not have a room to spare, but, if my Rich Uncle (that I do not have), leaves me millions (which he won't) I would have a house built with a large room or 2 rooms dedicated to the Boney Bunch and Halloween. I love to dream.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

I didn't know they were that small either. I bet they would look great in a Christmas Village! I have one bookshelf in my spare room with all of my favorite boneys on display. That way I can enjoy them all year round but they are still tucked away in their special place!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> I didn't know they were that small either. I bet they would look great in a Christmas Village! I have one bookshelf in my spare room with all of my favorite boneys on display. That way I can enjoy them all year round but they are still tucked away in their special place!!!
> [/QUOTE
> That's great Little black cat - Your boneys are always there for you to look at and admire year round.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry for the double post Little black cat. I think its great that you can always look at and admire your Boney's year round. I plan on keeping a few out all year too.....especially the older ones I back-collected.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My daughter bought me a Halloween mug and kitchen towels from Disneyland. Love them.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Your daughter is so sweet. Nice embroidery on the kitchen towels and nice mug ScareyCarrie!

I was thinking about Mark Cook's trolls. A nice back drop for them might be this old Yankee Candle Pumpkin Pals Haunted House - (apologies for the orientation, I don't have a landscape picture of it)...










I don't know what year the Pumpkin Pal collection was released - (I back collected the Haunted House on Ebay in 2014) - but I think it's about 12" tall.

Here's a link to the picture in the portrait orientation......



https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v482/SilverFoxCPF/Exploding%20Card%20Examples%202006/Miscellaneous/IMG_2152-Resized-HauntedChair-Small_zps6b27815a.jpg


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> Your daughter is so sweet. Nice embroidery on the kitchen towels and nice mug ScareyCarrie!
> 
> I was thinking about Mark Cook's trolls. A nice back drop for them might be this old Yankee Candle Pumpkin Pals Haunted House - (apologies for the orientation, I don't have a landscape picture of it)...
> 
> ...


Love the Haunted House. I never knew Yankee had a "Pumpkin Pal" collection. I think Mark's gnomes would look great with the Haunted House. Great idea.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

My package from Mark Cook arrived on Saturday, but I'd come down with the flu so couldn't pick it up. Tonight I had to get more Deslym 12-hour Cough Control so I picked up my package too! I'll PM you a picture ScareyCarrie, Little black cat, and RavenLily of the display I build with him next week, also the thank you and mini artwork he sent. (Let me know if anyone else wants to be included on that PM).

For now, here's a picture of Yule Gnome...










Love him!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh my gosh, Grandma Lise!! Your Yule Gnome is just sooooo cute!! Correct me if I'm wrong, but he's a different type of gnome than the little 3 inch carved ones that Mark Cook also designs? Is he free-standing, or can he be used as a wall hanging? Whatever he is, adorable is at the top of the list! So happy for you to have the little (?) guy and can't wait to see your display and the thank-you note artwork that accompanied it. I think that's such a nice touch for Mark Cook to take the time to make a personalized note. I wonder if he knows he's got his own private fan club here on the Forum, haha!!

Please take good care of yourself, get lots of rest and feel better soon, Grandma Lise!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks RavenLily. He's a free standing piece attached to a wood base, 10 inches in height and 6 1/2 inches wide, dated 2019.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

Oops, I forgot to add that I think one of Mark Cook's Trolls would look really perfect with your Haunted House, Grandma Lise! What an imaginative and creative way to display it as both the house and the trolls are quite whimsical!

Scarey Carrie, your daughter was so thoughtful to get you those cute towels and mug, she seems like a sweetheart! My younger son will often bring me back mementos from places he visits, but I'm so sentimental I just save them as keepsakes rather than use them, LOL


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks RavenLily. He's a free standing piece attached to a wood base, 10 inches in height and 6 1/2 inches wide, dated 2019.


Ohhh, he's a big guy compared to the little ones!! I can't wait to see you work your magic with him in your display!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> My package from Mark Cook arrived on Saturday, but I'd come down with the flu so couldn't pick it up. Tonight I had to get more Deslym 12-hour Cough Control so I picked up my package too! I'll PM you a picture ScareyCarrie, Little black cat, and RavenLily of the display I build with him next week, also the thank you and mini artwork he sent. (Let me know if anyone else wants to be included on that PM).
> 
> For now, here's a picture of Yule Gnome...
> 
> ...





grandma lise said:


> My package from Mark Cook arrived on Saturday, but I'd come down with the flu so couldn't pick it up. Tonight I had to get more Deslym 12-hour Cough Control so I picked up my package too! I'll PM you a picture ScareyCarrie, Little black cat, and RavenLily of the display I build with him next week, also the thank you and mini artwork he sent. (Let me know if anyone else wants to be included on that PM).
> 
> For now, here's a picture of Yule Gnome...
> 
> ...


He is so darn cute. Great buy. I hope he makes more Christmas style designs. I saw a Santa with a cardinal which was so cute.........someone bought it as I no longer see it on his store. I cannot wait to see the thank you note he sent you. I will share mine with our little group (PM) too. I agree with RavenLily that he is so kind to take the time to make hand made thank you notes. He does have a fan club here on the forum.

grandma lise - I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Grandma lise - love your yule gnome, he is pretty big, yes please include me on your PM! ScareyCarrie - love your goodies from Disney, especially the mug, i use my Halloween mugs year round?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> Grandma lise - love your yule gnome, he is pretty big, yes please include me on your PM! ScareyCarrie - love your goodies from Disney, especially the mug, i use my Halloween mugs year round?


I am glad I am not the only one that uses Halloween mugs all year long......and socks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> He is so darn cute. Great buy. I hope he makes more Christmas style designs. I saw a Santa with a cardinal which was so cute.........someone bought it as I no longer see it on his store. I cannot wait to see the thank you note he sent you. I will share mine with our little group (PM) too. I agree with RavenLily that he is so kind to take the time to make hand made thank you notes. He does have a fan club here on the forum.
> 
> grandma lise - I hope you feel better soon.


Cannot wait to see your thank you notes from Mark. Please include me in your PM. Thanks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

One of my favorite Boneys is ready for Christmas. ?


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie said:


> One of my favorite Boneys is ready for Christmas. ?


ScareyCarrie - oh gosh i love it!!! Are these for pets? I do dress my cats for Christmas lol! Do you have any of the Santa boneys?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - oh gosh i love it!!! Are these for pets? I do dress my cats for Christmas lol! Do you have any of the Santa boneys?


Those are actually hats and scarves for wine bottles. They fit perfectly on some Boney pieces. The twins from this year are wrapped nicely in a winter scarf too. Thanks to grandma lise I do own a Boney Santa. He will be put on display this weekend. My cats would not allow me to put anything on them. You're lucky you can with yours.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

My latest Ebay find. He is adorable.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

ScareyCarrie - love him!!! The bottle brush tree fits him perfectly!!!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie, your Santa Boney is just too cute, and I love how you decorated the other Boney with the wine hat and scarf- he is looking very dapper, what an adorable idea!! I finally packed up all my Boneys until next year- when hubby starts giving me the side-eye, I know that's my cue to pack em up and ship em out to the garage, LOL And Little Black Cat, I'm still smiling thinking of your cats in their Christmas clothes!! Too funny!! 

Well, I did want to drop in and wish you all a very Happy Thanksgiving, and it will be a Boney one too once all the turkey is carved right down to the Boneys!  

p.s. Grandma Lise, if you see this, I hope you are doing well?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> For Christmas and Birthdays I get the Spooky Town houses as gifts from family. I let them know which ones I most interested in and then they watch for Michael's coupons and divide up who's going to get me what. I've been happy with the ones I've gotten. I have a spare bedroom that I painted a full moon on the ceiling and did shades of black to grays on the walls for a night sky... many of my houses are set out year round in there on shelves and the dresser. It's the only total room in the house I can let my Halloween flag fly all the year.


Hi stinkerbell, changed my screen name from smustang2003 to somethingwicked1959 fyi. 
I'd love 2 c a pic of your moon. I'm a little moon obsessed myself.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness, it never occurred to me that I could dress up my Boneys for Christmas ScareyCarrie (or the many cats I've had over the years Little black cat)! [giggle] All adorable. And I love those elf ears!

RavenLily, I can talk about it now, but it took a few weeks to process everything that happened. I can happily say now that everyone is fine, but we've had a very challenging Fall.

Husband had a choice, wait two weeks for the next Alaska ferry home or brave the five day drive home through eastern Alaska, the Yukon, and British Columbia. I didn't get a vote. The decision was made. My husband wanted to be home in time for Thanksgiving.

On the evening of day three, he hit a rut, lost control of the van, and went off the road into a huge wooden post, followed by the sign and its post crashing onto the roof of the van, shattering the windshield...and incredibly, he was able to open the door and exit without a scratch or a bruise.

He's in the middle of nowhere, somewhere in northern British Columbia. It's late, it's 10 degrees F. He has everything he needs to stay in place. He's fine. He surveys his surroundings, and sees what looks like a driveway and a dark building in the distance. He walks to it, and knocks on the door. It's a lodge, closed for the season, and the owner is there. He starts the generator, makes my husband a cup of coffee, and calls for a tow truck. Three hours later my husband's on his way to the inn where he'd previously arranged to stay. We spoke twice that night by phone, once from the tow truck when the driver felt there would be adequate signal, then again as he walked into his room. 

It took a few days to make all the necessary arrangements. A few days later he made reservations to fly home for the purpose of renting a van, then driving two days up and two days back to retrieve his equipment. Flying home, he had three connections to make Thanksgiving Day, but he made it home, feet on the ground just before midnight Thanksgiving evening. We had so much to be thankful for. 

Husband rested for a couple of days, rented a van, then headed back to pick up his equipment. The drive up was fine at first then became difficult. I tracked his progress and the weather. The second night was even more difficult, but he made it. The next morning, he transferred his equipment to the rental van, then tried to get a good night's rest in preparation for the journey home.

That night, our son called to let me know he would be loading all his things into a U-haul, and would be leaving Portland for his new digs in San Diego. His plans to sell his car had fallen through, and he wondered if we'd buy it from him after we drove down to Portland to retrieve it. My car was well over due for replacement so my husband said yes.

The next day, the weather became an issue again in British Columbia. At this point, I knew how to monitor the weather conditions and learned there was a weather alert. I persuaded my husband to stay in place, to wait it out, successfully this time.

And as luck would have it, the two of them would both be on the road traveling long distances for the same two days.

I coped by dashing over to Fred Meyer an hour before they closed to get a California road map and a road atlas while at the same time alerting my husband by phone and asking him to call and advise our son as best he could for the trip.

Of the three of us, I think I had the most difficult time. I kept my phone and my maps with me and looked for ways to distract myself.

Thankfully, they both came through it all far better than I. And we were able to spend a lovely three days together just before Christmas, with the last day gathered with our other two sons and their families. Two of our grandchildren couldn't be with us so I brought a big box of pipe cleaners, in every color imaginable, googly eyes, beads, various tools, etc., and we happily made ornaments and garland for their Christmas tree. We even threw a few ornaments into a boxax and water solution to cystalize them. We had so much fun!

And we are so ready for the new year...

Wishing for you all the very best as we close out 2019 and begin 2020!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

WOW!!! grandma lise - what an experience. It reads like a novel. I am so happy that none of your family was injured during all of that. You've had quite the Fall. I hadn't seen any posts from you and was hoping everything was okay. Glad that it is. I wish you serenity and happiness in the coming New Year.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Holy moly! I'm glad everyone is ok. What an adventure! I've heard that drive through the Yukon can be quite dangerous, especially this time of year. Here's to a very happy new year!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes Ladyfrog, my husband was told there had been 25 accidents on that stretch of road this year, I assume part of last winter and this winter. I'm just so glad to have him home for a while. ScareyCarrie, "serenity and happiness" sounds good to me.


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Oh my goodness, it never occurred to me that I could dress up my Boneys for Christmas ScareyCarrie (or the many cats I've had over the years Little black cat)! [giggle] All adorable. And I love those elf ears!
> 
> RavenLily, I can talk about it now, but it took a few weeks to process everything that happened. I can happily say now that everyone is fine, but we've had a very challenging Fall.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, Grandma Lise, I'm actually sitting here with tears in my eyes reading your account of all your family has been through! Your husband most definitely had an Angel sitting on his shoulder when he hit that rut to come out unscathed. I am SO thankful to hear that he was unhurt and was near to a place of help and shelter from the freezing cold. I can't even imagine how stressful it must have been for you to not be able to do anything to help, so far away and at times out of communication. I am so glad, in the end, that all is well and that 2019 left on a good note and only hope, in sending ALL my best wishes to you and yours, that 2020 will be safe, healthy and drama free!! You are such a kind, dear person to us all here, and very appreciated!! I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner, I haven't been checking in as often, but again, SO glad to hear all is well. )


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks RavenLily for your kind words. It's been so nice to get to the other side of all this and the holidays so we can finally get some quality time together. Life feels more normal now. It's been a rough year for you and I both. Hoping life is slowly getting better for you too. Here's to a brighter 2020! 

Received my Dead Sledding piece from Mark Cook today. Love, love it!










And I even remembered to include the card this time ScareyCarrie! Just for you!


----------



## RavenLily (Aug 31, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks RavenLily for your kind words. It's been so nice to get to the other side of all this and the holidays so we can finally get some quality time together. Life feels more normal now. It's been a rough year for you and I both. Hoping life is slowly getting better for you too. Here's to a brighter 2020!
> 
> Received my Dead Sledding piece from Mark Cook today. Love, love it!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Grandma Lise! Yes, let's be optimistically hopeful for a much brighter 2020, I'm most definitely with you on that. Enough is enough with 2019, and good riddance, haha!!

And I just love your Dead Sledding piece, and what a super-nice note Mark enclosed for you!! He really goes above and beyond in his personal thank you's- he's not only so very talented, but seems appreciative of his groupies- US, lol.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Well, 9 months until Halloween. Hooray!!! ? ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Well, 9 months until Halloween. Hooray!!! ? ?


But only 8 months until the decorating begins! Happy (belated) New Year, everyone. Halloween was SUCH a dud this past year. We probably only had 12 trick-or-treaters. Here's to a great 2020 overall and a scary good Halloween season!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> But only 8 months until the decorating begins! Happy (belated) New Year, everyone. Halloween was SUCH a dud this past year. We probably only had 12 trick-or-treaters. Here's to a great 2020 overall and a scary good Halloween season!


Hi again Famous Pumpkin.....Now it is only 3 months until decorating begins. Curious to see if Yankee Candle will still have their Halloween Preview in August.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello! I will decorate end of September but that is close enough for me. Who knows, if we are still stuck at home I may decorate early. So nice to have something to look forward to! OMG, I just read my original post and I think I jinxed us!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't think you jinxed us. I have high hopes for this Halloween. This past one was a dud because we had a snow storm. Always keep the faith. 😺 🎃


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I just meant the overall 2020 comment. Wow, I had NO idea what this year had in store (but then again, there is no way I could have, right?).


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

You are right.


----------

